# Pakistan vs England 2012 series (Cricket assault in Deserts of U.A.E)



## K-Xeroid

> Pakistan vs England 2012 will begin on Tuesday, January 17, 2012 in UAE as per cricket schedule announced. England in UAE 2012 is an international bilateral series to be organized by UAE. Pakistan vs England 2012 will consist of 3 Test, 4 ODI and 4 T20 matches to be hosted by UAE in Jan-Feb 2012.
> 
> The Pakistan vs England 2012 bilateral series is a part of Future Cricket Tour Programs (FTP) prepared by International Cricket Council (ICC). UAE will host this bilateral series, beginning on January 17, 2012. In Pakistan vs England 2012 bilateral series, first Test match would be between Pakistan - England on Jan 17, 2012 at 00:00 local time to be played at Dubai





So who will be the Favourite in this series according to your opinions Guys...?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

50-50 for both

England we know can tumble in such conditions evident from their indian tour and with Pakistan its the fragility in batting line-up specially with continuously trying malik who is not performing at all makes it even more vulnerable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

England gona trash Pakistan like always-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

Supporting Pakistan hope so they will do the miracle this time again..let's see wt happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Jon Bhai app nay meray dil ki baat keh daali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Pakistan is going to give a good fight to the South Africa+England+Ireland+India team. And hopefully if played sensibly would pull out a victory too. We know how good England is in these conditions on these pitches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

mafiya said:


> Jon Bhai app nay meray dil ki baat keh daali.


 
yaar mujhay nai samajh ati- yh england say kun har jata hai hamesha Pakistan-

Ab dekhna- anderson or broad ki tabahku bowling- or Strauss- Cook- Pieterson ki centurian- Last time to Bell bhi chal gaya tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

JonAsad said:


> *yaar mujhay nai samajh ati- yh england say kun har jata hai hamesha Pakistan-*
> 
> Ab dekhna- anderson or broad ki tabahku bowling- or Strauss- Cook- Pieterson ki centurian- Last time to Bell bhi chal gaya tha



They have a psychological advantage against Pakistan and Pak batting is more vulnerable to england spinning attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

mafiya said:


> They have a psychological advantage against Pakistan and Pak batting is more vulnerable to england spinning attack



Well this time its on a neutral ground- i am hopeful there will be no off the field biased media pressure on Pakistani team-
Every time they toured England- there is always some sort of controversy- Mind games-

saday bholay nojawanan nun samajh hi nai aundi k ho ki riya ay- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

JonAsad said:


> Well this time its on a neutral ground- i am hopeful there will be no off the field biased media pressure on Pakistani team-
> Every time they toured England- there is always some sort of controversy- Mind games-
> 
> *saday bholay nojawanan nun samajh hi nai aundi k ho ki riya ay*- -



Pehli pehli vaari koi ve mayma day das jaye to ou phislda zarur ae, khas tor tay bholay noujawan . And it will be shame if Pakistan couldn't perform well against England as they recently played with Sirilanka on same pitches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Lets hope so- but i dont think they are going to -
Saday nojawan mayma kolon impress tay mundiyan kolon der jaunday nein-


----------



## darkinsky

imo, english are the favourites


----------



## Bratva

JonAsad said:


> Lets hope so- but i dont think they are going to -
> Saday nojawan mayma kolon impress tay *mundiyan kolon der jaunday nein*-



Khan Bhai jis team may hota hay us team kay sath koi na koi masla zarur hota hay mundiyaa nu lay kay  e.g. Zaheer khan ki waja say Ishaant sharma aur ghambir bigar gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

^^ haha- apnay afridi nay test match khelna tabhi chor dia tha shayad -


----------



## farhan_9909

Thank God

acha time pass ho jayga ab to


----------



## darkinsky

i think junaid khan will play, if thats the case, our team has change in the pace,

we will have to perform better in batting, also wicket keeping is a problem area,

batting depends on the seniors, and juniors like asad shafiqe and umer akmal(is he playing??)

i think it will much depend on our bowling, if the bowlers did well,m i dont have any doubts over batting though, i might be wrong though


----------



## Rana4pak

*if england players dont creat countrovercies and their media than pakistan will win*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

farhan_9909 said:


> Thank God
> 
> acha time pass ho jayga ab to



o teri- khana kharab- bhai jaan- dua yh kertay hein k acha time pass na ho- chalta hi rehay hamesha-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

Pakistan will be clear favorites. Too good bowling attack and batting also looks in good form

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

JonAsad said:


> o teri- khana kharab- bhai jaan- dua yh kertay hein k acha time pass na ho- chalta hi rehay hamesha-



Durust farmaya apne pr wakt ko to pass hona hi ha 

darassal baat kuch youn ha k janab ko sardi ki chutian ha aur bore ho rha ha.
isi liye agar koi entertainment ho to acha rahe ga.


----------



## JonAsad

farhan_9909 said:


> Durust farmaya apne pr wakt ko to pass hona hi ha
> 
> darassal baat kuch youn ha k janab ko sardi ki chutian ha aur bore ho rha ha.
> isi liye agar koi entertainment ho to acha rahe ga.



hmm- phir theek hai- mere dua hai k apka achay say acha time pas ho- Enjoy the chuttian yaar-
humein bus saal mein aik do bank holidays hi milti hien -


----------



## farhan_9909

JonAsad said:


> hmm- phir theek hai- mere dua hai k apka achay say acha time pas ho- Enjoy the chuttian yaar-
> humein bus saal mein aik do bank holidays hi milti hien -



Achaa

maloom parta ha k ap job krte ha pir to wo bhi KSA ma..


----------



## Leonard

I don't think that Great britain will take any pressure of Pitches... They will go for an aggressive strategy against Pakistan..
So Pakistani bowlers if manage to stop their runs then they can also get some quick wickets...
53% chances for england and 47% for Pakistan..
I think england is bit favourite in the series...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

England with greame swan and Panaser looking Gud.. Leg break and off break combination could create some trouble...
Well! england defeated PCB (XI) by 100 runs... Our Batsman must have to stay on the pitch as long as possible and try to score runs... After Indian and lankans trashed by Aussie and S.A ... Pakistan must have to win the series for the South Asian pride..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

vks_gautam said:


> Supporting Pakistan hope so they will do the miracle this time again..let's see wt happen



But India failed to do miracle against AUS....Poor India


----------



## MZUBAIR

1954-2010
ENG vs PAK


Played 71
PAK won 13
ENG won 22


----------



## AstanoshKhan

MZUBAIR said:


> But India failed to do miracle against AUS....Poor India



Feel happy brining India into this? Edit your posts before Indian members let loos onto you. A totally uncalled for post.

Pakistan is going to Win - Inshallah


----------



## Donatello

India got thrashed badly.

I hope Pakistan can teach the Firangis a lesson.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

If we take facts then Pak v Eng chances are 40% V 60%.

Pakistan should seriously look at our Batting.

Bowling is never our Problem.

Pakistan should serious focus on Fielding and Batting.

England is Professional team .They never repeat mistakes. Fielding will also play important Part. 1 drop catch can lead to 200 gift runs. 

I hope Pakistan will give 100% commitment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

no sticky thread


----------



## MZUBAIR

1 Hour to go....
PAK vs ENG [1st Test ]

Pakistan SQuad 
Misbah-ul-Haq*, Abdur Rehman, Adnan Akmal&#8224;, Aizaz Cheema, Asad Shafiq, Azhar Ali, Imran Farhat, Junaid Khan, Mohammad Hafeez, Mohammad Talha, Saeed Ajmal, Taufeeq Umar, Umar Akmal, Umar Gul, Wahab Riaz, Younis Khan 

*My 11 for first Test *

Mohammad Hafeez
Taufeeq Umar
Asad Shafiq
Younis Khan
Misbah-ul-Haq*
Azhar Ali
Adnan Akmal&#8224; 
Abdur Rehman
Saeed Ajmal
Umar Gul
Aizaz Cheema \ Wahab Riaz


----------



## darkinsky

i would prefer junaid khan in the pace dept, as for umar gul i think cheema needs to come here in his place because gul is not playing well


----------



## DarkPrince

goodluck 4 pak cricket team
i'm supporting them 2day


----------



## Mani2020

Who is live telecasting the match , as far as i know the pathetic geo super will not be because they only telecast foreign matches .... is it tensports (which i also doubt this around because they are telecasting SA series)


----------



## Karachiite

darkinsky said:


> i would prefer junaid khan in the pace dept, as for umar gul i think cheema needs to come here in his place because gul is not playing well



Cheema is **** in front of Gul. Gul and Junaid Khan need to be in the playing 11. I would like to see Wahab replace Abdur Rehman since one spinner is enough.


----------



## darkinsky

Mani2020 said:


> Who is live telecasting the match , as far as i know the pathetic geo super will not be because they only telecast foreign matches .... is it tensports (which i also doubt this around because they are telecasting SA series)



they telecast indian matches because they like india more than pakistan

aman ki asha remember??


----------



## Mani2020

Karachiite said:


> Cheema is **** in front of Gul. Gul and Junaid Khan need to be in the playing 11. I would like to see Wahab replace Abdur Rehman since one spinner is enough.



can you go back to the stats and see how many wickets aizaz cheema took in SL series compared to Umer gul ...there is a clear difference Aizaz cheema is ahead...Umar gul is not performing at all since some time now better to go for another pace man after seeing gul in first test if he doenot perform...on a side note england has a strong batting line up


----------



## Karachiite

Mani2020 said:


> Who is live telecasting the match , as far as i know the pathetic geo super will not be because they only telecast foreign matches .... is it tensports (which i also doubt this around because they are telecasting SA series)



PTV Sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Karachiite said:


> Cheema is **** in front of Gul. Gul and Junaid Khan need to be in the playing 11. I would like to see Wahab replace Abdur Rehman since one spinner is enough.



No....keeping conditions in mind..PAK shld go with 2 spinners and 2 pace bowlers.......5th bowler is Hafeez.


----------



## Karachiite

Mani2020 said:


> can you go back to the stats and see how many wickets aizaz cheema took in SL series compared to Umer gul ...there is a clear difference Aizaz cheema is ahead...Umar gul is not performing at all since some time now better to go for another pace man after seeing gul in first test if he doenot perform...on a side note england has a strong batting line up



I know Gul isn't having a great year but he's still a better choice then Cheema. Cheema is a fluke, he will easily be smashed by England's top order. 
Btw Kaneria would have been a huge asset right now.

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




MZUBAIR said:


> No....keeping conditions in mind..PAK shld go with 2 spinners and 2 pace bowlers.......5th bowler is Hafeez.



Hmm yeah maybe but I'm hearing Rehman has been replaced by Wahab, lets see what happens.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I genuinely hope Pakistan does well in England . Someone has to save brown man's pride . It is Pakistan's chance.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Would *Saeed Ajmal * display TEESRA delivery !!!.....Wt could that delivery be???


----------



## deckingraj

nick_indian said:


> I genuinely hope Pakistan does well in England . Someone has to save brown man's pride . It is Pakistan's chance.




Don't worry they will...they have the best bowling attack who are good enough to crush any opposition and reasonable batting order...


----------



## MZUBAIR

nick_indian said:


> I genuinely hope Pakistan does well in England . Someone has to save brown man's pride . It is Pakistan's chance.




Yeah, India had lost brown nam's pride against AUS...PAK shld do something !!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

This is DOOSRA invented by great legend Saqlain Mushtaq






---------- Post added at 05:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------


What could be TEESRA ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

The chosen 11's


As my pridicted post #31

*Pakistan team* 
Mohammad Hafeez, Taufeeq Umar, Azhar Ali, Younis Khan, Misbah-ul-Haq*, Asad Shafiq, Adnan Akmal&#8224;, Abdur Rehman, Umar Gul, Saeed Ajmal, Aizaz Cheema 

*England team *
AJ Strauss*, AN Cook, IJL Trott, KP Pietersen, IR Bell, EJG Morgan, MJ Prior&#8224;, SCJ Broad, GP Swann, JM Anderson, CT Tremlett


*Andrew Strauss wins the toss and England will bat*


----------



## MZUBAIR

---------- Post added at 05:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 AM ----------

*DUBAI, Jan 15: Pakistan all-rounder Mohammad Hafeez raised the excitement over off-spinner Saeed Ajmal&#8217;s mystery delivery he wants to unveil against England in the first Test starting on Tuesday, saying it is &#8220;unique.&#8221;*

Saeed, who took the most Test wickets in 2011 with 50, declared last month he will unveil a mystery delivery against England and Hafeez said he has played that delivery in the nets and found it different.

&#8220;Yes, I have played his delivery in the nets, it&#8217;s a bit different and he has worked a lot on this in the last six-eight months. He has not bowled it internationally, so it will be bit different and exciting,&#8221; said Hafeez.

Hafeez, himself a off-spinner, refused to give more details.

&#8220;I can&#8217;t tell more about it, he can better tell you. You will judge it when he bowls that, I don&#8217;t want to reveal that, he has this new weapon and has command over it and has called it teesra [third one],&#8221; said Hafeez.

Former Pakistan off-spinner Saqlain Mushtaq invented a unique delivery which he named &#8216;doosra&#8217; (second one) &#8212; a delivery which is bowled with the normal off-spin action but turns the opposite way.

Hafeez said Saeed has improved his skills through this new delivery.

&#8220;Because of his extra-ordinary work [on the delivery] &#8230;. I must leave it for him to bowl rather than I reveal anything, and I wish him success in this delivery. Every person has that ability to improve his skill and he has done that,&#8221; said Hafeez. &#8220;I don&#8217;t know how difficult it will be for others, I have played him as a bowler for the last eight, nine years so it will be something new in cricket.&#8221;

Hafeez said Pakistan has the edge over England in spin bowling.

&#8220;We have an edge in the spin bowling as our spinners &#8212; Saeed and Abdul Rehman &#8212; are world class bowlers and conditions have helped our slow bowlers here last year,&#8221; said Hafeez.

Both Pakistan and England are likely to enter the first Test with two spinners, with Hafeez providing Pakistan an extra option in the slow bowling.

England have off-spinner Graeme Swann and left-armer Monty Panesar, who warmed up for the Test with an eight wicket haul in the second side match which his team won on Friday.

Hafeez said Pakistan were positive for the series and have bowlers to take 20 wickets &#8212; a pre-requisite to win a Test.

Meanwhile, Swann has advocated the idea of playing two slow bowlers in the England XI.

England warmed up for the opening match of the three-Test series with a 100-run win against the PCB XI with left-arm spinner Panesar staking claims to partner Swann with eight wickets in the side game.

And Swann, England&#8217;s frontline spinner for some time now, backed the idea of playing with two spinners on the slow, turning pitches in UAE.

&#8220;Yes I would, I&#8217;ve always advocated the use of two spinners and I love the rhythm and tempo the game takes when there are two spinners,&#8221; said Swann, who is likely to play a lead role for England again.

&#8220;You have all the men round the bat and with everyone in close you can make shot suggestions to the batsman that he might not otherwise do,&#8221; said Swann of the action when two spinners are employed in a Test.

England last played two spinners in a Test against Bangladesh in March 2010, with another off-spinner James Tredwell partnering Swann.

Swann, 32, welcomed the return of Panesar, who has not played a Test since the Cardiff Ashes match in 2009.

&#8220;It is great to see Monty back and bowling so well. It is always tough if you lose form and your place in the team. It is very hard to dust yourself down and get back to your fighting weight,&#8221; said Swann.

When asked about Saeed&#8217;s plans to unveil a mystery delivery, Swann replied with amazement: &#8220;That is the greatest thing about it, because all the spinners that come up with these &#8216;balls&#8217; so to speak, the names are highly unoriginal and not impressive.

&#8220;But the &#8216;teesra&#8217; is a stroke of genius,&#8221; said Swann, while adding that he never bothered about mystery deliveries.

&#8220;I wouldn&#8217;t bother. I&#8217;ve never sat down and thought about it. I&#8217;m just impressed by the word teesra. Let&#8217;s face it &#8212; as an off spinner you can have a ball that goes one way and one that goes the other and one that goes straight on.&#8212;AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I heard that Saeed Ajmal has Invented new ball "Teesra". Nobody ever saw this. Let see, if he does today. Saeed Ajaml is Magic bowler


----------



## darkinsky

Gully bowling great


----------



## darkinsky

OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy OUTy


----------



## MZUBAIR

Hafeez took the first !!!


----------



## Areesh

Hahaha Cook out.


----------



## Karachiite

Professor's got a key wicket! Gul is bowling great and Cheema needs to step it up. I'm just worried about Rehman and Cheema, hope they bowl properly.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Empty Stadium !!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Trott taking on Cheema !!!!
Two consective 4's


----------



## Karachiite

Trott gone!!!! Cheema picks up the wicket!


----------



## darkinsky

GONE GONE TROTT GONE!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

And Cheema took revenge, got TROTT


----------



## Areesh

Trott out. What a start for Pakistan.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Dangerous man *Kevin Pietersen *coming next


----------



## Mani2020

31-2 england 

but sad to see that there is no spectator in the ground as a result the match has very less charm...i hope spectators will turn out in numbers as the day progresses 

btw ten cricket and ptv sports are showing it live, and as usual our dearest geo super is not telecasting it


----------



## Awesome

JonAsad said:


> England gona trash Pakistan like always-



Main betha hoon yahan, aisa nahi honay deinge


----------



## untitled

Asim Aquil said:


> Main betha hoon yahan, aisa nahi honay deinge



@Asim sir

Are you going to issue infractions to the English team with PMs as "_bowling, batting and fielding of no value, offside_"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mani2020

Karachiite said:


> I know Gul isn't having a great year but he's still a better choice then Cheema. *Cheema is a fluke, he will easily be smashed by England's top order. *
> Btw Kaneria would have been a huge asset right now.



cheema has already taken the wicket of trott who is their most in form batsman along with cook while gul is still wicket less


----------



## void_0in

MZUBAIR said:


> Yeah, India had lost brown nam's pride against AUS...PAK shld do something !!!



the way they saved the Asian pride during sydney test eh ?


----------



## Karachiite

Mani2020 said:


> cheema has already taken the wicket of trott who is their most in form batsman along with cook while gul is still wicket less



He's looking shaky, giving up many boundaries. I still rate Gul, Wahab and Junaid over Cheema.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Waiting for Saeed Ajmal......


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Online Cricket Live streaming*
Online Cricket Live streaming | MORE HOME PAGE TITLE HERE


----------



## MZUBAIR

Professor jubilant after getting the wicket !!!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Saifullah Sani said:


> *Online Cricket Live streaming*
> Online Cricket Live streaming | MORE HOME PAGE TITLE HERE




not working at my side !!!


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Saeed Ajmal bowling


----------



## Karachiite

Strauss bowled by Ajmal!!!!!!!


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Saeed Ajmal gets capton's wicket


----------



## Areesh

Strauss bhi out yessssss. 

Shabash Ajmal.


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## MZUBAIR

Ajmal got Strauss in very first over....

Was it only the pressure or the TEESRA delivery


----------



## Mani2020

saeed ajmal strikes in his first over ....first over wicket maiden .....the "teesra" has worked


----------



## Areesh

Was that the new ball "teesra" by ajmal?

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------

Please confirm was that the mysterious new ball that Ajmal was talking about?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Areesh said:


> Was that the new ball "teesra" by ajmal?


no "teesra" yet


----------



## Karachiite

LMAOOOOOOOOO AJMAL on Fire!!!!!! ANother one gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Saeed Ajmal rings the Bell


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Areesh

Hahahahhaha. Bell out.


----------



## Mani2020

4th one gone


----------



## Don Jaguar

42/4 (20.1 ov)


----------



## MZUBAIR

Ajmal is on fire !!!


----------



## Areesh

Ajmal has more wickets than runs given up lolol


----------



## MZUBAIR

Waiting for TEESRA ??


----------



## Areesh

Dismiss them on the lowest total possible.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

OUT


----------



## Karachiite

Another out after the review. Ajmal is a freakin legend!


KP out on 2 with a strike rate of 6.9 lmao.


----------



## Rana4pak

*kp out..one more go*


----------



## MZUBAIR

Another gone !!!!

Thats Ajmal pressure


----------



## Areesh

Aik aur out. Pieterson bhi out. Oh boy I am loving it.


----------



## darkinsky

hhahahahahahahahahahahah, what is happening lol


----------



## Mani2020

5th one gone haha bring it on


----------



## Areesh

Ajmal is a legend.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Peterson wwicket was on Teesra...and it was straight delivery !!!


----------



## Baby Leone

wow Pakistani bowlers are great....

now its time for batsman to play their role & am sure they will....


----------



## Don Jaguar

Lol, i was expecting ajmal's dosra today but here we can see his chotha and panchwa also.


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Pitches on a same sopt with similar action and can go pahla [ normal off spin], doosra [turns other side], teesra [goes straight]*


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Adnan Akmal missed a stemp


----------



## Mani2020

Mr Javed said:


> wow Pakistani bowlers are great....
> 
> now its time for batsman to play their role & am sure they will....



lol their innings are not over yet , still 5 wickets to go


----------



## Jazzbot

7 overs from Rehman and Ajmal and just 5 runs coming from them, it's a real stranglehold from Pakistan


----------



## darkinsky

shitt man missed stumps


----------



## Don Jaguar

Watch the match online.

TEN Sports TV live watch live ten sports tv online


----------



## farhan_9909

damn..

ajmal is becoming saqlain mushtaq now.


----------



## MZUBAIR

darkinsky said:


> shitt man missed stumps



It was tough !!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Don Jaguar said:


> Watch the match online.
> 
> TEN Sports TV live watch live ten sports tv online




Its not working at my side


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Saifullah Sani said:


> Adnan Akmal missed a stemp


This is very bad. Fielders should be active. This was surely chance. Pakistan can't afford that. 1 big partnership then England is back.


----------



## MZUBAIR

farhan_9909 said:


> damn..
> 
> ajmal is becoming saqlain mushtaq now.



Stilll long time & effort required to become Saqlain !!!!


----------



## Baby Leone

Mani2020 said:


> lol their innings are not over yet , still 5 wickets to go



will over soon its seems hard for them to face Pakistani bowlers.


----------



## Areesh

Peaceful Civlian said:


> This is very bad. Fielders should be active. This was surely chance. Pakistan can't afford that. 1 big partnership then England is back.



Yeah but it was a tough chance. Give him a break.


----------



## Baby Leone

england batsman are not even taking runs..:S 0.90 runrate for last ten overs


----------



## Saifullah Sani

MZUBAIR said:


> Its not working at my side


Try this


Saifullah Sani said:


> *Online Cricket Live streaming*
> Online Cricket Live streaming | MORE HOME PAGE TITLE HERE


----------



## Mani2020

lunch break


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Saifullah Sani

Morgen OUT


----------



## darkinsky

OUtttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Saeed Ajmal gets his fifth wicket


----------



## Mani2020

this partnership is really looking dangerous for Pakistan 

meanwhile umar gul wastes a review, really was a stupid review ...he is so much frustrated because he is not picking wickets in last many matches ....Pakistan should really think of replacing him

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

england were 45-5 last ~100 runs they made are just for the lost of 2 wickets ....that is good going for them and they are not done yet its 138-7 now swan is looking good while prior is compact on the other end , still anderson and tremllet to come..anderson can also bat ...quite a long batting line up for england...bats till number 10


----------



## darkinsky

there is something strange with gul, sometimes he is on fire, but sometimes he has no idea


----------



## Areesh

Replace gul with Riaz.


----------



## ameer219

GONE!! Bowled out!


----------



## untitled

darkinsky said:


> there is something strange with gul, sometimes he is on fire, but sometimes he has no idea



That can be said about almost every Pakistani player

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak

*192 all out*

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------








---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Hats Off to Saeed Ajmal. 7 wickets on good batiing wicket


----------



## Mani2020

Saeed ajmal was really on fire today . 7 wickets on a batting wicket that had nothing to offer to spinners is really a mind boggling effort ....honestly apart from ajmal every other bowler seemed ordinary as if england has posted around 500 score

anywayz good fight back from the tail of england team first 7 wickets for 94 and then the tail put up a show along with prior to score 98 runs just for 3 wickets ... that showed two things 

1- the benefit of having a long batting line up and bowlers who can bat also and that too quite well , thats why england has performed well in recent past due to the long batting line up where even if there top order collapsed they still have players who can come and score runs, that is what our tail enders always lacked apart from ajmal, ajmal is one who will bat for the team no matter how long he has to bat... truly a team player

2- the wicket was quite flat , it was just the quality of the bowler who crumbled the england top order


----------



## Mani2020

at stumps Pakistan are 42-0


----------



## Rana4pak

*An awful start to the tour for England. Outwitted by Pakistan's spinners and bowled out for a well below-par score. Then absolutely nothing in the game for England's bowlers. "On a wicket like that it's really important to play straight," Matt Prior said of how to bat on this pitch, after several of England's batsman were out playing across the line. They've let themselves down today have England, that was not the No.1 Test side in the world...
As for Pakistan that was a wonderful day and a big marker. Saeed Ajmal took career-best figures and, as Michael Vaughan said on TMS, he could bowl Pakistan to the series. England have never faced a bowler like him before and were bamboozled.
Advantage Pakistan and there will be plenty of reaction here on ESPNcricinfo. David Hopps' report will be available shortly and George Dobell will be providing the stories from out in Dubai.
I'm off to bed I think to acclimatise to Middle Eastern time, hopefully not with nightmares of Ajmal's doosras. Although I wouldn't be trying to sweep him. See thee tomorrow...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

In Ajmal we trust!! Meanwhile English commentators are crying.


----------



## fd24

Ajmal is on top of the 1 day rankings - after this test natch he will surely get into the top 10 test bowlers. Truly a fantastic performance to make all Pakistanis proud. This is a massive turn around when these 2 teams last played. Lets hope they can follow up with the same in the next 2 or 3 days!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Main ki kya si? Dubai main bisti nahi honay doonga


----------



## Awesome

pdf_shurtah said:


> @Asim sir
> 
> Are you going to issue infractions to the English team with PMs as "_bowling, batting and fielding of no value, offside_"



Don't underestimate my ability for rolla paa-ing. Whenever Pakistan seems down in the series we gather like a whole bunch of Pakistanis and pohnch jaatay hain... Our group has men and women with age groups ranging from senior citizens to toddlers. Giant flags in hand, face painted with the Chand Sitara and a lot of spirit.

At least 50 runs ka credit ki mehnat hum kar hi dete hain...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## K-Xeroid




----------



## Jango

The english media crying over Ajmal's bowling action!!

typical!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

nuclearpak said:


> The english media crying over Ajmal's bowling action!!
> 
> typical!!!



that is always the case with them, they are bloody a$$holes they do this stuff whenever they loose or perform badly ...they have put every team under this pressure throughout .... they did same with murali and many others ...... they were also crying when Pakistani bowlers use to reverse swing but when there own bowlers started to do same they were delighted .... thats why Ian chappel on air criticized english people ..... criers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

saeed ajmal should now take care allot and PCB wakeup too its need extra care we already waste our good bowlers .


----------



## Karachiite



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

shame on ex indian cricketers calling themselves cricket lovers shame on bob wallis thats why he is no longer in commentry team but more than shamefull is that our own commentators are not supporting on air to our players waqar and rameez should replyed strongly about allegations on ajmal by asssss hole wallis anyway hope time has came to wake up and start answering alll qustions on english man once and for last time


----------



## RazPaK

Ajmal was roid raging on England. Too bad they already started crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

chak de phattey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

haters gona hate-
Bloody losers-
Get a life-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rana4pak

*official promo made by ten sport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

except ajmal entire bowling was pathetic


----------



## Edevelop

Rana4pak said:


> *official promo made by ten sport*



Why do we see Shoiab Malik on this ad?  the team kicked him out.


----------



## Rana4pak

cb4 said:


> Why do we see Shoiab Malik on this ad?  the team kicked him out.


*bcz this add was made during pakistan vs srilanka series in abu dhabi ...and at that point he is in the team ..hope ur confusion would b clear*


----------



## darkinsky

cant wait for second day


----------



## pakistanitarzan

Everybody is talking about this guy, who is Saeed Ajmal?


----------



## Karachiite

pakistanitarzan said:


> Everybody is talking about this guy, who is Saeed Ajmal?



England ka baap!


----------



## Safriz

somebody suggest me websites where i can watch live streaming of the match.


----------



## Edevelop

safriz said:


> somebody suggest me websites where i can watch live streaming of the match.



Very easy. Just Google 'Pakistan vs England live stream' You'll see the 2nd link somethlng called cricket 365. Click on that and you are good to go.The match should start at 5-6 a.m U.K time i think....


----------



## MZUBAIR

Saqlain Mushtaq [Doosra Inventor] teaching Saeed Ajmal !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

> Saqlain Mushtaq [Doosra Inventor] teaching Saeed Ajmal !!!!



moulvi sahab tussi cha gaye your student bowled like a legend and now ofcourse jo kehtay hai yeh gentlemen ki game hai wohi bacho ki tarah ro rahay hai cmon england have some dignity when we lose we dont cry when india loses they dont cry when australia loses they dont cry when bangladesh loses they dont cry cmon... you are the creaters of the game and are acting like children.....


----------



## MZUBAIR




----------



## MZUBAIR

Thats their *50's* and the 5th century stand between these two


----------



## darkinsky

taufiq umer gets fifty

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

102 runs partnership


----------



## MZUBAIR

Taufeeq Umar lost the wicket on 58, well batted !!!!


----------



## Mani2020

good opening stand by Pakistan , sadly just lost taufeeq umer after an opening stand of 114 runs its 114-1... hope the rest batting also works for Pakistan....and we should get a lead of atleast 150 runs


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Azhar Ali* should ball with Saeed Ajmal, Abdul Rehman and Hafeez.


----------



## darkinsky

azhar ali gone too


----------



## Mani2020

darkinsky said:


> azhar ali gone too



whats the score? and who got him and how?


----------



## saiyan0321

aww man if we put up about 350 runs we should be ok hope we get there


----------



## Mani2020

azhar ali is not batting well in recent past he is looking very rusty even he wasnt able to contribute much during bangladesh tour..he was a good prospect for me when he first came to the scene ...was quite a compact batsman but he is struggling


----------



## MZUBAIR

England 192

Pakistan 138/2 (43.0 ov)

Pakistan trail by 54 runs with 8 wickets remaining in the 1st innings

Its lunch time


----------



## Mani2020

at lunch Pakistan are 138-2 , younis playing on 6 hafeez on 70... azhar gone by making just 1 run bowled broad caught prior


----------



## saiyan0321

eat and get yourself fully energized for some runs


----------



## Awesome

we should make close to 300 by the close of the day and declare if we reach 500 tomorrow. Two days should be enough to then defeat England by an inning if the bowlers click again.


----------



## Mani2020

on the other hand in t20 big bash renegade lost due to afridi's last over .... 5 runs were required from last 2 balls first he conceded 4 runs than it was 1 from 1 and he bowled a wide ball ...to be honest looked like a deliberate one ...the commentators were shocked ....and afridi was if he had no regret ...really shameful of him


----------



## Mani2020

Asim Aquil said:


> we should make close to 300 by the close of the day and declare if we reach *500* tomorrow. Two days should be enough to then defeat England by an inning if the bowlers click again.



500 looks to be a really far fetched thing due to our fragile batting ...you can judge it from that it was 114-0 and within 15 minutes it became 138-2 , younis khan struggles in the beginning of his innings but if he starts of he usually gets some score ...on the other hand misbah may stay for 5 hours at wicket but with his pace he will still be on 50 runs utmost ....adnan akmal is still young and to be honest doesnot look a bright prospect in batting as of now .....then starts the tail and you know our tail doesnot hang around for long other than ajmal its just come and gone like of thing for them so may be 350 runs is what they will eye at that will make them to take a lead of 158 runs


----------



## saiyan0321

> on the other hand in t20 big bash renegade lost due to afridi's last over .... 5 runs were required from last 2 balls first he conceded for runs than it was 1 from 1 and he bowled a wide ball ...to be honest looked like a deliberate one ...the commentators were shocked ....and afridi was if he had no regret ...really shameful of him



anger against australians PP

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




> 500 looks to be a really far fetched thing due to our fragile batting ...you can judge it from that it was 114-0 and within 15 minutes it became 138-2 , younis khan struggles in the beginning of his innings but if he starts of he usually gets some score ...on the other hand misbah may stay for 5 hours at wicket but with his pace he will still be on 50 runs utmost ....adnan akmal is still young and to be honest doesnot look a bright prospect in batting as of now .....then starts the tail and you know our tail doesnot hang around for long other than ajmal its just come and gone like of thing for them so may be 350 runs is what they will eye at that will make them to take a lead of 158 runs



our batting needs some real work if we get that then we might become unbeatable our bowling is awsome but we need strong batting


----------



## Mani2020

saiyan0321 said:


> anger against australians PP



thats not a sportsman ship ...we already have lost our prestige many times due to our players conduct ....as a result we have been left alone...now if some league invites you you should prove them that you are a dignified person and leave a mark for them to invite more and more players of your country rather than being pathetic ....so that nobody invites you next time around


----------



## saiyan0321

> thats not a sportsman ship ...we already have lost our prestige many times due to our players conduct ....as a result we have been left alone...now if some league invites you you should prove them that you are a dignified person and leave a mark for them to invite more and more players of your country rather than being pathetic ....so that nobody invites you next time around



point taken dude he should have done better much better and he also needs to prove why we call him our all rounder and boom boom afridi so far other then his three wickets i havent heard much of him


----------



## Mani2020

saiyan0321 said:


> our batting needs some real work if we get that then we might become* unbeatable* our bowling is awsome but we need strong batting



i dont think this will be the case even after getting a lead of 150 runs because its a belter of a pitch from what we have seen ...they are a professional side and ranked number 1 due to some reason ....if they don't give wickets to saeed ajmal who knows because rest of our bowling was quite ordinary to be honest... i was and am not in favour of playing Abdul Rehman in test matches because he is more of a container than a wicket taker bowler ....along with it i think they should seriously think of replacing gul because its been too long now since he has taken wickets ...... if england gets a good start who knows they may end up scoring around 350 runs at the end of day four that means a lead of 200 runs then may be a pinch hitting in the first hour or so to take a lead around 250-270 and ask Pakistan to bat....

still a long way to go


----------



## Mani2020

saiyan0321 said:


> point taken dude he should have done better much better and he also needs to prove why we call him our all rounder and boom boom afridi so far other then his three wickets i havent heard much of him



he hasnot shine there in big bash nothing with the bat and not much with the ball i think his highest score in big bash till today after playing 7 matches in this year is 18 .... and not much with the ball infact today he gave around 47 0r 48 runs in his 3.5 overs with just 1 wicket and that is really ordinary performance by him..... infact rana naveed is doing very well in big bash league he has been the highest wicket taker so far in the tournament i think


----------



## saiyan0321

gul needs to be replaced i agree with that he didnt do anything other then give them runs.. why didnt they plau umar akmal i know he is very fast in run making and suited for one day matches but he is an excellent batsman and could have been useful


----------



## saiyan0321

they are back from lunch let the match begins


----------



## Mani2020

saiyan0321 said:


> gul needs to be replaced i agree with that he didnt do anything other then give them runs.. why didnt they plau umar akmal i know he is very fast in run making and suited for one day matches but he is an excellent batsman and could have been useful



i think they should try umar akmal if azhar ali does not perform in the next innings ....if he is fast doesnot matter ....test cricket doesnot always mean to be a tip tip kinda thing.... its technique , compactness along with making runs at the same time....if your technique is good but you are not making runs you are of now worth to the team and the result ....and if even your technique is bit fragile but you are contributing through runs you are worthy for the team 

over the years test match role has been changed with it also is the flow .... there are many players and there have been many players in the past also who were known for their big hitting and rapid flow but were still made to play in the tests matches for their teams and they played successfully , one of the example and my personal very favourite is adam gilchrist ...he was a six hitter but if you have a player like him at number 7 this shows how champion is your batting line up where a one day opener is coming at number 7 for you in test matches and he rescued aus many times ...even take an example of Pak vs aus when aus was struggling at 75-5 and akhtar was on fire suddenly came gilchrist and smashed bowlers all over the park and aus ending up with something around 400 runs 

Symond is another example. so was gibbs and jaysuriya even now brad haddin and macullum


----------



## darkinsky

Asim Aquil said:


> we should make close to 300 by the close of the day and declare if we reach 500 tomorrow. Two days should be enough to then defeat England by an inning if the bowlers click again.



dreaming early??


----------



## saiyan0321

take azhar ali out umar akmal is a thousand times better


----------



## Awesome

darkinsky said:


> dreaming early??



I said - "we should" not "we will".


----------



## saiyan0321

> I said - "we should" not "we will".



you say we should i say i hope umeed pay duniya qaim hai


----------



## MZUBAIR

Can Hafeez make his 5th TON.....
I think he shld today !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

150 score ho gaya.


----------



## saiyan0321

36 trail hope we can give them a good lead


----------



## saiyan0321

6 from hafeez awsome


----------



## MZUBAIR

I think Hafeez is out here !!!!

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------

PAKISTAN is 176/3, 
16 more req to level


----------



## darkinsky

younus khan gone, asad comes in

why younus whaaayyy????


----------



## saiyan0321

they are playing so slow misbah needs his head examined you are in the lead score runs take a tip and run each run makes your winning chances double


----------



## darkinsky

i knew we dont have a strong batting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

let me rephrase it

i knew we dont have a strong and FAST batting


----------



## fatman17

eng have done well to restrict pak to a modest lead of 45 and the last recognised pair is batting - pak needs a lead of 100 to keep their advantage which is shrinking!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

fatman17 said:


> eng have done well to restrict pak to a modest lead of 45 and the last recognised pair is batting - pak needs a lead of 100 to keep their advantage which is shrinking!!!



With the pitch notoriously good for batting - we could really do with batting as much time as possible - so the pitch deteriorates giving Ajmal and co more of an advantage of a worn pitch. Need at least another 100

now 50 ahead...........


----------



## saiyan0321

i will call it a miracle if we give them 150 bcz that would have been perfect and would have put much stress on them


----------



## Mani2020

that is why i said we have a fragile batting line up....our batting line up is filled up with the guys who can score 20 or 30 runs but cant score a big ton except from younis khan or you can say hafeez no one is there misbah, azhar, asad and adnan are all 20-30 runs scorer ...they will occupy crease for hours as if they are going to make a triple century but when you see them going back to the pavilion you realize its a 20 from 100 balls 

at one stage we were in commanding position and were thinking of dictating terms but now we are in trouble


----------



## darkinsky

even younus is not reliable

i think only misbah has been consistent after getting captaincy

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

the has been some windy weather now and unexpectedly the bowlers are swinging


----------



## Mani2020

apart from two good balls bowled by broad there was nothing appreciative by the bowlers we played poor shorts ..... hafeez and younis both went off playing wrong shorts


----------



## Mani2020

darkinsky said:


> even younus is not reliable



thats why i always said that there is a place for yousuf and we too early let him go...he was a tremendous player along with inzi ...but for some conspiracy theories yousuf had to go .....dropping a player like him specially for the team like ours which is not known for batting talent or may i say batting consistency he definitely had a place..... when batting rich countries are not retiring their experience cricketers why did we

and if there has to be some kind of trial it would have been on equal basis ....according to that even afridi and misbah wouldnot have been playing and would have dropped for ever


----------



## fd24

Mani2020 said:


> thats why i always said that there is a place for yousuf and we too early let him go...he was a tremendous player along with inzi ...but for some conspiracy theories yousuf had to go .....dropping a player like him specially for the team like ours which is not known for batting talent or may i say batting consistency he definitely had a place..... when batting rich countries are not retiring their experience cricketers why did we
> 
> and if there has to be some kind of trial it would have been on equal basis ....according to that even afridi and misbah wouldnot have been playing and would have dropped for ever



brother we have to throw our youngsters in. We dont want to be in a situation where we have an old team - mixture of old and young


----------



## Jango

Come on Misbah BABY!!!


----------



## darkinsky

nuclearpak said:


> Come on Misbah BABY!!!



misbah's baby not playing


----------



## Mani2020

superkaif said:


> brother we have to throw our youngsters in. We dont want to be in a situation where we have an old team - mixture of old and young



mixture of old and young is always better for you because there are always senior pros leading the young guys through ...you simplycant afford all new guys who can score 20s and 30s and cant match the temperament of the game as a result you have to loose, when aus was on peak they had a blend of youth and experience...as soon as they lost their experience players and it all came to young ones they lost their position

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

misbah 41 from 122 now even the commentators have started to saying " oh bhai kuch tau kar"


----------



## fd24

bro - he can take all the time he wants. Make them tired and make them sweat in the field. get them nackered. plenty time left - there is 3 days left loads of time


65 ahead now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> bro - he can take all the time he wants. Make them tired and make them sweat in the field. get them nackered. plenty time left - there is 3 days left loads of time
> 
> 
> 65 ahead now



after one hour only 25 runs like it or not misbah has to be the slowest player in the world


----------



## Mani2020

50 up for misbah lead by 83 runs


----------



## darkinsky

junior akmal has done well to support misbah

partnership 49


----------



## darkinsky

english are lucky to have such swing and spin at this time


----------



## Karachiite

Replace Shafiq with Fawad Alam!


----------



## Mani2020

as soon as Pakistan was looking to be coming back on track with misbah adnan partnership 2 quick wickets and we are back in trouble ......

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

The ball seemed to be swinging a bit, even with trott bowling the ball was doing a bit , sadly our pacers are not doing anything at the moment


----------



## Tiger Awan

bad end to a good day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

adnan needs to get some quick runs tomorrow. umar gul can stick around. a lead of +125 runs would be handy


----------



## darkinsky

need to kick cheema and gul and bring in junaid and riaz


----------



## Tiger Awan

fatman17 said:


> adnan needs to get some quick runs tomorrow. umar gul can stick around. a lead of +125 runs would be handy



I think we need to bat as long as we can


----------



## Mani2020

fatman17 said:


> adnan needs to get some quick runs tomorrow. umar gul can stick around. a lead of +125 runs would be handy



gul will stick around???????????????????????? are you serious ??????????? he is a typical 2nd version of afridi he will come and slog no matter how sensitive is the team's position ... he will balloon up in the air and thats it.... the only guy that may stick around is ajmal ...adnan akmal is still young and learning so he may not be able to utilize the tail as well as prior did yesterday or for that matter any other senior player can do ,,,..... once it was looking that we may get a lead of 200 then it was looking we may lead by 150 but now even 125 is looking tough ....on this surface 100 runs lead is nothing because with that even if england scores 350 runs in their second innings it means 250 runs to chase in last innings and that will be tough 

what adnan akmal needs to do is to make sure that he gets atleast 20 runs partnership with each tail ender that means 60 runs that will give a lead of 155 runs


----------



## darkinsky

Mani2020 said:


> gul will stick around???????????????????????? are you serious ??????????? he is a typical 2nd version of afridi he will come and slog no matter how sensitive is the team's position ... he will balloon up in the air and thats it.... the only guy that may stick around is ajmal ...adnan akmal is still young and learning so he may not be able to utilize the tail as well as prior did yesterday or for that matter any other senior player can do ,,,..... once it was looking that we may get a lead of 200 then it was looking we may lead by 150 but now even 125 is looking tough ....on this surface 100 runs lead is nothing because with that even if england scores 350 runs in their second innings it means 250 runs to chase in last innings and that will be tough
> 
> what adnan akmal needs to do is to make sure that he gets atleast 20 runs partnership with each tail ender that means 60 runs that will give a lead of 155 runs



ifwe cant chase 250 we dont deserve to win honestly

btw dont get angry now, aaall iz well


----------



## All-Green

Adnan should not have run that single which exposed Rehman since Anderson is a great bowler and pitches it up...but that is inexperience i guess....

I think 150+ lead should be good but we have to keep bowling well.

GUL Jee is sadly out of steam and seemed very ordinary, if he does not improve in the second innings...we may need to opt for either Wahab or Junaid.

Either one of Wahab or Junaid needs to be in the team in the next match.
Both of them are very good, however left hand right hand combination is better so it is very tricky whom to drop.
Wahab is our fastest bowler and has a good chance of breaking partnerships and getting wickets against tailenders by pitching it up.
Junaid is also extremely handy and his most recent performances have been impressive...though he is not as quick as Wahab.


----------



## K-Xeroid

Oh! Bit better performance then I expected... 
They played the whole 2nd day and still there are 3 wickets left... As I guess Ajmal is in Good mude so He tries to bat as long as possible. Adnan now have to show maturity rather then getting quick runs.. We have to play atleast 30 overs tomorrow .. If succeded to spent 1 or 2 more sessions on wicket then there is chance to stop England.. We have to make sure that If we can't win then atleast get a chance to draw.. Cuz test match depends on sessions and each session can change the game..


----------



## Don Jaguar

Pakistan 295/8 (108.1 ov)


----------



## Roybot

Ye teesra Akmal kaun hai?


----------



## RazPaK

> Ye teesra Akmal kaun hai?



Whaa?


Teesra is the new bowling technique Saeed Ajmal came up with that the Goras are saying is cheating.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Roybot said:


> Ye teesra Akmal kaun hai?



kamran akmal, umar akmal, adnan akmal are brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Pakistan 304/8


----------



## RazPaK

> kamran akmal, umar akmal, adnan akmal are brothers.



Lmao, I feel dumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Don Jaguar said:


> kamran akmal, umar akmal, adnan akmal are brothers.



They look the same, talk the same, wicket keep the same, bat the same. The only difference is first names...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

why does Pakistan's test jersey show flag? Its look weird. Usually on that same corner countries have just a cricket logo.


----------



## Areesh

Pathetic umpiring. Ajmal given out. How the f was that out. 

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




Roybot said:


> Ye teesra Akmal kaun hai?



He is the brother of Kamran and Umar akaml. You haven't seen Azam's till now. They are the cousins of Akmal's. And all three brothers play in domestic cricket. May be in future you may see many azam's too in Pakistan team.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Areesh said:


> Pathetic umpiring. Ajmal given out. How the f was that out.



I haven't seen his out, how exactly he is given out?


----------



## darkinsky

well played adnan akma

*50*


----------



## Don Jaguar

And that's a FOUR.


----------



## Areesh

Don Jaguar said:


> I haven't seen his out, how exactly he is given out?



Out nahi tha yaar woh.



> Swann to Saeed Ajmal, OUT, 80.7 kph, given out caught at short leg. Referred immediately but we can't use hotspot because it's out a frame apparently...now on the normal replays it looks as if it might have missed Ajmal's glove before coming up off the pad to Cook under the lid but no hotspot means that the third umpire has no conclusive evidence to overturn Billy Bowden's out decision so Ajmal has to go...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

drinks break, pakistan survives!!


----------



## JonAsad

Good- we hv a healthy lead-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

All out. A lead of 146 runs Pakistan have in the end.


----------



## Edevelop

PCB ko jotian marnay chya.

Why did they bring Ajmal, Misbah, Cheema, Taufeeq Umar, Abdur Rehaman so late. I mean they are all in their mid-late 30s now. They should have brought them when they were young.

Thanks to Inzamam, Yousuf Youhana, Razzaq, and Shoaib Malik, they all had been sitting in the team for quite a long while taking space....


----------



## darkinsky

if it was not some useless unpiring on display, we would have gone much further

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




cb4 said:


> PCB ko jotian marnay chya.
> 
> Why did they bring Ajmal, Misbah, Cheema, Taufeeq Umar, Abdur Rehaman so late. I mean they are all in their mid-late 30s now. They should have brought them when they were young.
> 
> Thanks to Inzamam, Yousuf Youhana, Razzaq, and Shoaib Malik, they have had been sitting in the team for quite a long while.



taufeeq umer was not a good performer before, and i dont really think of him to be very special honestly, rehman is average too, cheema is over rated, tanveer ahmed should be replaced by either cheema or gul


----------



## Jango

good lead, we can win this boys!!!


----------



## Mani2020

how the hell they gave ajmal out...these goras are really turning against ajmal now ....pathetic umpiring 

the wrong out of ajmal cost us atleast 30 runs ,,,he was playing very well along with akmal and they made 30 runs partnership ....in the end akmal had to play a rash shot to help him to take strike in the next over and in the course he got out...if ajmal wouldnot have been given out akaml wouldnot have tried this hsot and we would have atleast 180 run lead 

pathetic umpiring ...as usual against Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

We need TEESRA again.


----------



## Mani2020

*@fatman*

mota bhai i told you gul is a 2nd part of shahid afridi .....he is dumb he is not going to hang around ...what he will do is just ballon one up in the air ...and he did exactly same .... i told you only ajmal will resist 

they should promote ajmal ahead of gul and Abdul Rehman


----------



## Edevelop

darkinsky said:


> if it was not some useless unpiring on display, we would have gone much further
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> taufeeq umer was not a good performer before, and i dont really think of him to be very special honestly, rehman is average too, cheema is over rated, tanveer ahmed should be replaced by either cheema or gul



Even Tanvir Ahmed is old. He's in his mid 30s. That age is too much for fast bowlers. Their pace and length gets weak.


----------



## Mani2020

cb4 said:


> PCB ko jotian marnay chya.
> 
> Why did they bring Ajmal, Misbah, Cheema, Taufeeq Umar, Abdur Rehaman so late. I mean they are all in their mid-late 30s now. They should have brought them when they were young.
> 
> Thanks to Inzamam, Yousuf Youhana, Razzaq, and Shoaib Malik, they all had been sitting in the team for quite a long while taking space....



taufeeq umer has been tried again and again since 2003 or so but he failed continuously so never got a chance.... as far as misbah is concerned he was tried many times in place of inzamam when iniz was out of the team for some reasons ...but never played consistently because there was no place for him as we already had some v good players at number 4 and 5 position in lights of inzi and Yousaf

well on the side note aus has always been successful with this technique of grooming and maturing the players at domestic level and then bringing them in the game in later age Hayden, langer, hussey and bevan were shinning examples and when they came they flourish and took the hell out of oppositions ....but when aus changed there tactics for some reasons they are suffering

Bringing a player in quite an early age has various disadvantages like
1-rustiness 
2-lack of temperament
3-and above all if he not performs well it destroys his whole carrier like hassan raza

there are some exceptions where the players got tremendous talent and were forced their way in the game but these are just exceptions


----------



## darkinsky

OUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

straus gone, same manner decision as was in case with ajmal..... so revenge taken


----------



## All-Green

Finally Gul is trying to bowl faster but still not the same venom from him.
Let us hope the wicket gives him confidence and rhythm.

Cheema boy was unlucky not to get a wicket, me thinks Misbah should not have taken him off since he was getting on Cook's nerves.
Hafeez has a golden arm but Cheema was bowling beautifully with the new ball.


----------



## Mani2020

All-Green said:


> Finally Gul is trying to bowl faster but still not the same venom from him.
> Let us hope the wicket gives him confidence and rhythm.
> 
> Cheema boy was unlucky not to get a wicket, me thinks Misbah should not have taken him off since he was getting on Cook's nerves.
> Hafeez has a golden arm but Cheema was bowling beautifully with the new ball.



it was just time for lunch so he thought of unsettling the batsman because a batsman would have never been anticipating a bowling change after he saw cheema bowling very well...also hafeez has lot of success against left handers , also he took the wicket of cook in last innings so he gave him to have a go...... mental games


----------



## MZUBAIR

Eng 25 /2...GULL is on *fire*


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Great Length ball by Gul. Working hard for Good length Balls.


----------



## Areesh

Hahaha Cook out.


----------



## darkinsky

gulldozer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## All-Green

We are seeing a different Gul now...great session for Pakistan and Gul.
I hope Cheema is not seriously injured since he walked off mid over.


----------



## Areesh

KP out. Love you Gulla.


----------



## darkinsky

wow, K|P gone lol

gulldozed!!!


----------



## MZUBAIR

4th gone!!!!
I see ..Eng losing with an inning.....


----------



## darkinsky

Saeed Ajmal to Bell, *OUT*, 88.2 kph, that's a cracker and given out hitting Bell's back leg. He goes for the review...but it's plumb and England have wasted their second referral

no reviews left


----------



## lem34

Wow Pakistan could win today lol


----------



## MZUBAIR

Looks trott gone...may be this is 5th


----------



## Saifullah Sani

ENG 36/4


----------



## Areesh

Hahaha Pakistan is on the path to victory. Ajmal's first in second innings.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Trott still on crease...not out


----------



## Areesh

kyun keh yeh khel apnaaa hai


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Adnan Akmal missed again


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Morgan out*


----------



## darkinsky

74/5.................................


----------



## Saifullah Sani

**

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------

*87/6:*

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

87/7


----------



## darkinsky

pakistan super gun


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*INNING DEFEAT*


----------



## Jango

gul gets 5, absolutely ripping apart the number one test side in the world!!!!


----------



## Saifullah Sani

OUT


----------



## Jango

Fack, its a no ball.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

All credit to the Pakistani team for a brave display, Ajmal in the first innings, then the openers doing it well, then Misbah, and then Adnan Akmal for lifting the spirits on this day for the whole team and getting the momentum, then gul ripping them apart on a spinners' pitch.

Akmal doing really well.



---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Really pissed off at that no ball decision. Bowler celebrating and the ref does this!


----------



## darkinsky

Hahahahaha shitt man


----------



## Saifullah Sani

IT IS JUST A MATTER OF TIME* INNING DEFEAT*


----------



## Baby Leone

any idea what will be the new propoganda of idiotic english media after defeat in 1st test?


----------



## darkinsky

Mr Javed said:


> any idea what will be the new propoganda of idiotic english media after defeat in 1st test?



Umer Gul's action looks suspension, or ball tampering, or he takes drugs 

if theydont use it, then they will blame every thing on their team's batting, not chance for any appreciation for us


----------



## fd24

*7 down they havent even got 100 yet!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jango

100 now for england, 7 down.

Umar Gul on drugs, enhancers, faulty action, tampering and whatnot. We all know the english media!!!


----------



## Baby Leone

darkinsky said:


> Umer Gul's action looks suspension, or ball tampering, or he takes drugs
> 
> if theydont use it, then they will blame every thing on their team's batting, not chance for any appreciation for us


----------



## fd24

*yesterday Bob Willis on sky sports was already insinuating Saeed Ajmals action was suspect and immediately Harun Lorgat - told him to stop talking nonsense and his action was never under doubt. They always like to find faults - we are playing on neutral Territory - we are beating them yet they cant help themselves!!!*


----------



## Jango

this could get bad for pakistan.

Need to get these two out.

trail by 20 with three wickets.


----------



## Mani2020

tail enders again putting up show for england the lead is shrinking , i hope they will get them soon , its 40 runs partnership already

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------

Broad gone thanks to ALLAH

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

135-8 england

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

9th gone yupiiiiiiii


----------



## Saifullah Sani

need only *1 *


----------



## Baby Leone

Thanks God Pakistan is the only hope left in Asia .......other wise whts happening to india in australia & srilanka in SA is known to everyone....

Bringing young blood is now giving fruits....


----------



## Saifullah Sani

we have to bat again


----------



## Donatello

WTH! Swann.....!! just leave it. You have lost it !!


----------



## Saifullah Sani

India must learn from England how to lose with respact

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------

Need 14 runs to win


----------



## Mani2020

lou ji swann gone 10 wickets for ajmal ....Pakistan needs 15 runs to win


----------



## darkinsky

Saifullah Sani said:


> India must learn from England how to lose with respact
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------
> 
> Need 14 runs to win



things they will never learn


----------



## fd24

Guys im worried how pathetically rubbish the new number 1 team in the world played like this - do you think they may have taken a back hander ????????????? 

An inquest must be held!!


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Hafeez got 500 USD for most boundaries in the Match with this boundary


----------



## Saifullah Sani

4

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

**

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

*WON*


----------



## Rana4pak

*wonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

We won!!!


----------



## darkinsky

mubarakan................


----------



## Mani2020

Congratulations to everyone 

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------

beating the no 1 test team by an innings


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Mani2020

now be ready for the conspiracy theories by english media ............. next 5 days will be good time pass


----------



## BATMAN

Haroon Lorgat is going to open a case against Pakistan for fixing there win.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

pakistan won yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh now the next most fun part what will be the conspiracy theories by english media ...

will it be against gul?
will it be against hafeez?
will it be against adnan akmal?
or will the entire team suffer?
all i know is they are are very sore losers and we beat in a neutral pitch where nobody has advantages and thats how you win mr no 1 team


----------



## fd24

*Truly a fantastic victory - for not only our nation but for our region! Asia cricket needed a victory like this!
Well played boys incredible win!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

superkaif said:


> *Truly a fantastic victory - for not only our nation but for our region! Asia cricket needed a victory like this!
> Well played boys incredible win!!!!*



we dont care about asia, where was asia, when we needed to host world cup and even countries like bangladesh(though we know their nature) and srilanka deserted us

they took our share of games with them shamelessly and shared the advantage of money

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Devil Soul

I missed the last session...  ... will wait for highlights .. Congratz PAKISTAN


----------



## darkinsky

saiyan0321 said:


> pakistan won yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh now the next most fun part what will be the conspiracy theories by english media ...
> 
> will it be against gul?
> will it be against hafeez?
> will it be against adnan akmal?
> or will the entire team suffer?
> all i know is they are are very sore losers and we beat in a neutral pitch where nobody has advantages and thats how you win mr no 1 team



they cant do squat because they are not in england and its not their series, they will play the role of good boys or we slap themagain


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Do we need Dav Watmore ?


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan won!

Congrats the whole nation


----------



## Mani2020

Hope so we will win the next 2 matches also then it will be good fun ...and a good set-up for odi series then also to go with it are 3 t20s ...it will be nice ...our middle order should need to be more compact specially azhar ali and asad sahfique ...rest is going f9 at the moment though taufeeq looks quite rusty but it was always the case with him ....as long as he score runs its all good


----------



## Imran Khan

barbaad ker diya yar they was mad on england because england stop there gambling money

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fatman17

Imran Khan said:


> barbaad ker diya yar they was mad on england because england stop there gambling money


 too much man!

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

we win man in 3 days!
they came thinking that they will sweep PK. now first they have to level the series before thinking of winning! start reading the 'whining' in the english press.!!!


----------



## Rana4pak

*IN 1987 PAKISTAN WENT TO ENGLAND JUST AFTER ENGLAND WON THE ASHES DOWN UNDER

PAKISTAN LED BY GENIUS IMRAN KHAN BEAT THEM 1-0

IN 1987 ENGLAND CAME TO PAKISTAN AFTER WINNING THE ASHES

PAKISTAN BEAT THEM 1-0 - MIANDAD THE CAPTAIN

IN 2005 ENGLAND CAME TO PAKISTAN AFTER BEATING THE THEN WORLDS BEST TEAM AND WINNING THE ASHES

PAKISTAN CRUSHED THEM 2-0 - INZAMAM THE CAPTAIN

IN 2012 ENGLAND CAME 2 UAE FOR A AWAY SERIES WITH PAKISTAN AFTER BEING RANKED NUMBER ONE SIDE AND WINNING THE ASHES BACK TO BACK

PAKISTAN 1-0 UP WITH TWO TO PLAY - MISBAH THE CAPTAIN
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

Dude do you realize statistically Misbah is the best test captain ever? He has played 14 won 7 drawn 6 lost 1. Great captaincy stats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Rana4pak said:


> *IN 1987 PAKISTAN WENT TO ENGLAND JUST AFTER ENGLAND WON THE ASHES DOWN UNDER
> 
> PAKISTAN LED BY GENIUS IMRAN KHAN BEAT THEM 1-0
> 
> IN 1987 ENGLAND CAME TO PAKISTAN AFTER WINNING THE ASHES
> 
> PAKISTAN BEAT THEM 1-0 - MIANDAD THE CAPTAIN
> 
> IN 2005 ENGLAND CAME TO PAKISTAN AFTER BEATING THE THEN WORLDS BEST TEAM AND WINNING THE ASHES
> 
> PAKISTAN CRUSHED THEM 2-0 - INZAMAM THE CAPTAIN
> 
> IN 2012 ENGLAND CAME 2 UAE FOR A AWAY SERIES WITH PAKISTAN AFTER BEING RANKED NUMBER ONE SIDE AND WINNING THE ASHES BACK TO BACK
> 
> PAKISTAN 1-0 UP WITH TWO TO PLAY - MISBAH THE CAPTAIN
> *



and you forgot 1992 lolzz


----------



## SQ8

fatman17 said:


> too much man!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------
> 
> we win man in 3 days!
> they came thinking that they will sweep PK. now first they have to level the series before thinking of winning*! start reading the 'whining' in the english press.!*!!



Its already begun.. calls to get Ajmal banned for his "teesra".. cant take a shameful loss can you brits.


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## fd24

Santro said:


> Its already begun.. calls to get Ajmal banned for his "teesra".. cant take a shameful loss can you brits.



Bob willis got slammed by Harun Lorgat yesterday for insinuating Akmals action was suspicious - he got slammed and told to shut up. They can never handle or take defeat - we beat them on all aspects - if they cant accept it then they should retire their whole team....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Pakistan is a country where the teams are made and broken ... 

One day you will see Pakistan team making a hero of nothing like balaji ...and on another day you will see the best in the business getting crushed like ordinaries .........this is Pakistan for you


----------



## darkinsky

Santro said:


> Its already begun.. calls to get Ajmal banned for his "teesra".. cant take a shameful loss can you brits.



dave loyd tweeted that, it was some one's personal opinion and not represents the whole body


----------



## Karachiite

Boys we won the match by 10 wickets, beat the #1 team. Fck all the haters! They banned international matches in Pakistan but we came back, they banned us from hosting the world cup but we came back, they banned our captain and our 2 best bowlers but we still came back. All this negativity only made us stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## desiman

Well played Pakistan, gave England the bashing they deserved. Atleast one South Asian team makes us proud, India please learn something from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

They can snatch Cricket matches from us, but they can't snatch cricket talent from us.

Gul, Ajmal & Hafeez played very well.

Well played Pakistan but i was hoping that Pakistan won by innings & few runs as England was already 7 down for 87 in their 2nd innings, they reach 160 which should not have happened.

BTW CONGRATULATIONS TEAM GREEN.


----------



## haviZsultan

Congratulations on winning the first test with England!!!


----------



## soul hacker

in the end thanx to GREAT ALLAH ALMIGHTY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Well played boyzzzz, we battered them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

*Finger of suspicion on Saeed Ajmal's ACTION as his elbow bend comes under scrutiny*
19th January

Finger of suspicion on Saeed Ajmal's ACTION as his elbow bend comes under scrutiny | Mail Online


----------



## THE MASK

Ajmal now ranked:- Pehla in ODI Doosra in T20 Teesra in Tests....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fd24

unicorn said:


> *Finger of suspicion on Saeed Ajmal's ACTION as his elbow bend comes under scrutiny*
> 19th January
> 
> Finger of suspicion on Saeed Ajmal's ACTION as his elbow bend comes under scrutiny | Mail Online



Always happens. A wanabee commentator attempts to knock a player that performs well against England or Australia. It happened to Murali - they bullied him and knocked his confidence. This guy is a mature crickketer - he has already been clearedtwice by the I.C.C. - It always happens when their teams gets smacked in the teeth. They cant face defeat like men. Really childish. I am most surprised at the ease of the victory and hope they keep this up - good to see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

superkaif said:


> Always happens. A wanabee commentator attempts to knock a player that performs well against England or Australia. It happened to Murali - they bullied him and knocked his confidence. This guy is a mature crickketer - he has already been clearedtwice by the I.C.C. - It always happens when their teams gets smacked in the teeth. They cant face defeat like men. Really childish. I am most surprised at the ease of the victory and hope they keep this up - good to see



interestingly our dearest friends in the east have posted this news in their local newspaper ............ i think they should understand the lame reality behind it ...because many asian players have suffered from the same drama ....it was murali as well who suffered and if i am not wrong harbhajan was also on the receiving end ...so better they should try to defend it rather than doing it just for the sake of some old bad blood


----------



## RazPaK

DUDE I CAN'T HIT THE BALL! YOU ARE CHEATING!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Mani2020 said:


> interestingly our dearest friends in the east have posted this news in their local newspaper ............ i think they should understand the lame reality behind it ...because many asian players have suffered from the same drama ....it was murali as well who suffered and if i am not wrong harbhajan was also on the receiving end ...so better they should try to defend it rather than doing it just for the sake of some old bad blood



Thats why the aussies call them moaning whining pommie b*stards.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Should we start giving them runs too, before they start accusing us of cheating for getting them out?


----------



## Kambojaric

At the speed Pakistani spinners are coming up with new balls soon gore will know counting in Urdu up till 10. "Thats a Doosra, No i swear thats a teesra, in my opinion thats a chohta?" 

Secret plan of ISI to teach the west counting in Urdu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

Mani2020 said:


> now be ready for the conspiracy theories by english media ............. next 5 days will be good time pass


----------



## soul hacker

little off the topic lekin chale ga

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Rana4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Great Win for Pakistan ...

Al of them have done well..

Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Well done team, good show.


----------



## BATMAN

Many LBW were not given.
Its never fair with Pakistan.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

well done Pakistan and keep the spirit alive for next matches 

as far bob Willis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Saeed Ajmal

ODI Pehla
T20 Doosra
Tests Teesra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mani2020

I am waiting for the chotha ...i mean what it will be like.....may be a mixture of off spiner and and leg spinner....first moves in then suddenly goes away lol will be a beauty


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

^^

Haha India TV .. Best Channel in India ... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

WAQAS119 said:


>



India ko mili karari haar lol. The languages they use is funny..hamla kar diyea lol

It seem this Indian channel is more excited over Pakistan win unlike Indian janta


----------



## iPhone

Congrats team Pakistan. Very played. Sayed Ajmal is awesome, I like his bowling action and his facial expressions as he stands thinking with his finger on his chin, in a brooding manner, seems like he's preparing a master plan or something. Makes him appear calm and collective. Also I think he kinds resembles Rahat Fateh Ali.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

WAQAS119 said:


>


----------



## Saifullah Sani

[video]http://www.skysports.com/video/inline/0,26691,12607,00.html[/video]


----------



## Rana4pak

*&#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601;-&#1608;&#1729;&#1740;-&#1580;&#1608;-&#1583;&#1588;&#1605;&#1606;-&#1705;&#1585;&#1746;-&#1657;&#1740;&#1605;-&#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;*


----------



## razgriz19

woh sirf tanz kar rahe hain apni team ko!


----------



## VelocuR

SAQLAIN MUSHTAQ - GENIUS OFF SPINNER - YouTube

My whole years with Saqlain Mushtaq, he is remarkable tricky spinner than others. We dearly missed him along with W2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

WAQAS119 said:


>



Atlast India accepted:- Team India learn from Team PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

January 21, 2012

The Long Handle
Posted by Andrew Hughes


*A visit to Saeed's supermarket of spin*


Ian Bell practises the flummoxed batsman look for the next time he meets Ajmal © Getty Images

Thursday, 19th January

As a fan of the three-day game, it was great to see England doing their bit to promote one of cricket&#8217;s classic formats. There were no wacky declarations in their homage to 1980s county cricket, but they did bring on Jonathan Trott for some joke bowling and they managed to wrap the whole thing up by the third evening. Well done, chaps. 

Saeed Ajmal was their nemesis, a smiling purveyor of psychological cricket warfare and cunningly fashioned straightish ones that kind of do a little bit. On the face of it, there doesn&#8217;t appear to be much devil in the Ajmal style. If he sold his deliveries in a high street shop, the customers would soon be complaining about the lack of choice.

&#8220;Saeed, where are the teesras you said you were getting in? And these doosras here look very similar to your offbreaks over there.&#8221;

&#8220;Ah,&#8221; he would reply, with a grin, &#8220;But if you look very closely, you can see that one bends slightly this way, and one bends slightly that way.&#8221; 

And it&#8217;s true. Of course, Ian Bell&#8217;s visit to Saeed&#8217;s Supermarket of Spin would end after a couple of minutes of confused browsing, with the wee fella running out, screaming, &#8220;I don&#8217;t know which one to choose! I don&#8217;t know which one to choose!&#8221; 

Bell is, remember, England&#8217;s officially nominated &#8220;best player of spin&#8221;, which admittedly isn&#8217;t a great claim to fame, a bit like being the tallest of the seven dwarves or the least unpleasant Republican presidential hopeful, but still, if anyone could handle Saeed, it was going to be Ian.

That didn&#8217;t work out too well and now England&#8217;s only hope of leaving the Middle East with any semblance of dignity lies in their batsmen finding a way to identify the doosra, preferably before it hits their pad. At the moment, I doubt they&#8217;d spot it even if the ICC were to introduce a new rule requiring the umpire to hold up a card stating &#8220;Warning: Doosra!&#8221; at the appropriate moment. 

They will though have some behind-the-scenes help. I don&#8217;t mean Merlin the magical bowling machine. I&#8217;m talking about the Sky commentators. We should never forget one of the fundamental principles of modern cricket, known as Murali&#8217;s Law, which states that the extent to which a spin bowler&#8217;s action is a problem is directly related to the number of opponents he has dismissed in the current series. 

We have already heard Bob Willis talking ominously about long sleeves and crooked elbows and ahead of the second Test, Sky are working on a giant rubber protractor which Nasser Hussain will hold up in front of the camera every time Saeed bowls in order to give us regular readouts on his angle of arm-bend. Expect more public tastings of vintage Chateau Sour as the series goes on. 

Pakistan fans, meanwhile, were having a fantastic time, watching a match in which their team started off well, carried on doing well and utterly refused to throw it away in the most painful way possible right at the end. And in between watching the clatter of English wickets, there was the added entertainment of goading Ian Botham via Twitter, a pastime which obviously I could not possibly endorse.

This metamorphosis from embarrassing shambles to casual success would be remarkable for most teams, but for Pakistan, it&#8217;s just another 12 months. With their opponents in disarray, the series is theirs for the taking. Providing they don&#8217;t do anything silly&#8230;

_hilarious!!!_


----------



## Defeater

I Think right now Pakistan is favourite Team But England Can Come Back in This Series So Be Attentive Pakistani Team should Struggle for Win


----------



## fatman17

*Dubai defeat disaster: the positivesIt hasn't all been all terrible for England in the UAE so far, you know*


Alan Tyers 

January 23, 2012


Monty Panesar cunningly deploys a cricket ball on his fretboard during the semi-finals of the World Air-Bass Guitar Championship 



If the Andrew Strauss and Andrew Flower era has been characterised by one thing, it has been only ever dropping bowlers no matter how badly the team bat. 

Sorry, hang on. If the Andrew Strauss and Andrew Flower era has been characterised by two things, it has been only ever dropping bowlers, no matter how badly the team bats; and chucking in one horror performance per series. 

No, wait. If the Andrew Strauss and Andrew Flower era has been characterised by three things, it has been only ever dropping bowlers, no matter how badly the team bats; chucking in one horror performance per series; and taking the positives from a situation. 

So yes. The positives. Despite the disrespectful sniggering from the peanut gallery (India, Australia), there were a lot of encouraging developments to take away from the Dubai disaster. 

Firstly, the match brought the work of Bob Willis to a wider audience. British-based cricket fans have enjoyed many years of Bob's brilliantly grumpy "heads will roll" style of punditry, and we are more than happy to share this national treasure. Bob makes it clear that he thinks the current generation of cricketers are, without exception, a disgrace and should be hanged and flogged in the town square, which they would be if it weren't for the meddling interventions of the PC brigade. The fire-and-brimstone work of Willis is a branch of the entertainment industry and should be taken on these terms. 

His insistence that spinners like Saeed Ajmal should be made to bowl in a vest was genius: few international sporting spectacles would not be improved by making the participants do it in their underwear, like schoolboys who have forgotten their PE kit. Bob unquestionably contributes to the gaiety of nations, not that he would thank you for saying so, and as such should be enjoyed worldwide. No need to get irate, just enjoy it as it is. You're welcome. 

Secondly, Pakistan were brilliant and fantastic to watch, proving once again that they can be an irresistible force in any cricket match that they are actually trying to win. Also, nobody has been arrested, spoken to by the police, or even caught out in a tabloid sting operation at the time of writing in this series. This is real progress. 

Thirdly, a more acceptable Akmal brother has been inserted into the team. If we must have an Akmal, let's at least have one of the competent ones. 

Fourthly, because England batted so badly, they may have to change their bowling line-up, which might well mean a chance for Monty Panesar. Any chance to see Monty is always a joy; as long as you don't have to listen to him talk. 

Fifthly, by suddenly realising that they aren't so sure about the DRS after all, England can now find some common ground with their antagonists in the BCCI. If England can win the hearts and minds of cricket's most powerful body, perhaps using their new-found mistrust of technology as an ice-breaker, India might even let them carry on playing Test cricket for a few more years. 

And finally, the spectacle of England getting gubbed in subcontinent-style conditions by a mystery spinner was an enjoyable stroll down memory lane. It gave fans of teams worldwide a chance to laugh once again at the outraged, spluttering ineptitude of the former colonial masters; and reminded England fans of the exquisite misery of the 1990s. At least it can never be that bad again: not while there's only three Tests in series, thank heavens.

Read CrickiLeaks: The Secret Ashes Diaries, by Tyers and Beach


----------



## Areesh

^^^

I like the third, fourth and fifth points. Good read.


----------



## Baby Leone

AJmauled!!!


----------



## soul hacker

vks_gautam said:


> Supporting Pakistan hope so they will do the miracle this time again..let's see wt happen



kahiriat hai beta MIRACLE kasa ye pakistan deserve kerta tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

*Interesting news*

it is reported by geo that during the training england team had prior to 2nd test match (which btw is starting tomorrow) they called upon all the local guys who can ball off spin and continuously asked them to ball on their pads where the ajmal usually balls ...lol freaking 

even the local guys were laughing and at the end those guys infact couple of them were interviewed by geo who were also able to speak urdu...and those guys were making the mockery of english team saying they are really afraid of ajmal ...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

soul hacker said:


> kahiriat hai beta MIRACLE kasa ye pakistan deserve kerta tha.



pta hai na indian mentailty, bas chup ho ja

maybe their white washfrom aussies is also a miracle lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Raja.Pakistani

is Mushtaq Ahmad bowling coach of England ?


----------



## Safriz

for the sake of keeping interest and extra thrill in the tournament...i wosh england wins this test match....and pakistan wins the last one.


----------



## RazPaK

> for the sake of keeping interest and extra thrill in the tournament...i wosh england wins this test match....and pakistan wins the last one.



Nah. I rather see England get Green-Washed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

RazPaK said:


> Nah. I rather see England get Green-Washed.



Green washed or white washed. Half of their team are foreigners and they all will be sent back to their native homeland. i.e South Africa, and India....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

it begins.


----------



## ameer219

Yay 1 run!

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------

Pak 5/0!

Yay!


----------



## Edevelop

Stuart Broad looks like Draco Mlafoy from Harry Potter. A lot of English people have made fun that he can show his dark side...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Stuart Broad looks like Draco Mlafoy from Harry Potter. A lot of English people have made fun that he can show his dark side...



he can it show it all he wants if our bowlers do it right no on can beat our bowling nightmare


----------



## Areesh

^^^

Yes he is.


----------



## RazPaK

If any of you are watching the match English team looks maaaad.


----------



## Edevelop

RazPaK said:


> If any of you are watching the match English team looks maaaad.



laag taa hai kay laal goolee kahnay say asar par rah hai


----------



## Don Jaguar

Pakistan 41/0 (15.0 ov)

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------

Choka!!!


----------



## W.11

safriz said:


> for the sake of keeping interest and extra thrill in the tournament...i wosh england wins this test match....and pakistan wins the last one.



shut up...............


----------



## Luftwaffe

Any live streaming link thankyou.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Luftwaffe said:


> Any live streaming link thankyou.


 
Crictime.com and pak lost hafez 61 for 2. england spinner doing good job


----------



## Mani2020

the track is spinning alot , amazing to see such big turners on first day and that too in 9th over... it can be because of the moisture in the pitch or because the pitch is too dry ...if it is because of moisture then england clearly has an edge and Pakistan will be having bit of trouble as later in the innings the pitch will loose moisture thus offering not much help to Pakistani spinners , and if its because of dryness then it will be good for Pakistani spinners 

but at the moment ball is spinning alot


----------



## K-Xeroid

103 for 4 
Azhar ali gone.. Damn! Staurt broad getting so much Variation, Wat an art..


----------



## MZUBAIR

Misbah smashed two SIXE'S to Monty Panesar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

167/4 hope they keep their heads in the game and score over 300 that might give us some edge but the way it looks it seems hard but there is hoping...... their spinners are doing a good job if our spinners and bowlers also do a good job then we can take england down again


----------



## Mani2020

At tea Pakistan are 177-4, good recovery by these two , though misbah was dropped by anderson , it was not that difficult chance but anyways, hope to get somewhere around 300-350 it will be decent specially if the pitch will keep turning like it did today morning


----------



## W.11

Asad shafiq makes 50


----------



## fd24

Mighty impressed with Shafiq - handled the pressure really well. At 100 for 4 Pakistan looked like collapsing. 300 was the minimum needed and i think inshallah we should get their. Lets hope they keep going.

200 up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

203 - 5 WICKET DOWN........Shafiq out LBW - i wish i kept quiet!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> 203 - 5 WICKET DOWN........Shafiq out LBW - i wish i kept quiet!!



yeah metooP i hope adnan does something and makes a fifty that will help us reach the 300 score and put them in trouble


----------



## Baby Leone

If Akmal and Misbah can once again get through the second new ball Pakistan will be feeling much happier by the close...


----------



## Baby Leone

Wow Adnan Akmal, *FOUR*, opens the face of the bat and safely glides that past the slips and gully, big gap there, he keeps it down as well


----------



## drunken-monke

One thing comes in my mind, how will English batsman will solve the Puzzle of Azmal?? If they cant, am sure Pakistan are on the right way to Displace the England from their World Number One Test team status.... God saves English!! (Becoz Queen cant save them from Azmal)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

Nice thought bro - but we are not ready for world number 1 status. We are doing really well and if we keep the core of the side fit and playing together we will see. Little bit brittle with batting but we really have come a long way in the last few months. Home and away - we are competitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

If Pakistan really want to make it their day, and get on top they need to score around 45-50 runs in last 9-10 overs. It will dent England's confidence

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------

Adnan Akmal, OUT


----------



## drunken-monke

Just today we were discussing in the office that how well Pakistan performed in the Current sereies against the English men. Now when Asians kick their a$$ they start ranting about ball tampering and suspected actions and many    And they dont even know that ajmal havent bowled dusara where his action some what suspected.. Pakistanis should win the series convincingly. Its not about India being thrashed 4-0 in England, but the Message that some nation or other from ASIA will always show that we are nothing less...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

231 they need to get a 300 score


----------



## Baby Leone

drunken-monke said:


> Just today we were discussing in the office that how well Pakistan performed in the Current sereies against the English men. Now when Asians kick their a$$ they start ranting about ball tampering and suspected actions and many    And they dont even know that ajmal havent bowled dusara where his action some what suspected.. Pakistanis should win the series convincingly. Its not about India being thrashed 4-0 in England, but the Message that some nation or other from ASIA will always show that we are nothing less...




very truw we should support each others


----------



## saiyan0321

misbah is doing a good job 66


----------



## Evil Flare

93.6
Panesar to Saeed Ajmal, no run, 78.8 kph
93.5
Panesar to Saeed Ajmal, no run, 83.9 kph
93.4
Panesar to Saeed Ajmal, no run, 85.3 kph, plunges forward and defends down the track
93.3
Panesar to Misbah-ul-Haq, 1 run, 85.3 kph, gets forward and defends this one to the off side
93.2
Panesar to Misbah-ul-Haq, SIX, 85.0 kph, there's more! This time he picks it from middle and leg and tonks him over long-on, doesn't come down the pitch and a free swing of the arms is enough
93.1
Panesar to Misbah-ul-Haq, SIX, 83.2 kph, Misbah's really unpredictable isn't he! Potentially the last over of the day and he stays at the crease, makes slight room and smacks him over mid-off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Interesting misbah, isnt he..starts off his day with couple of sixes and then ends his day with another couple of sixes and in b/w it was all about sluggish nudging and blocking 

anywayz we were at one stage in a very good position with 203-4 but then asad played a very poor shot and gave away his wicket at a crucial time when he knew the new ball is around the corner and then couple of more quick wickets and ended up 254-7 anywayz still if we can make 300 runs from here on , it will be a decent score as the new ball is dancing around specially for the spinners ....so hope we can defend our first innings total in a good manner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Going by the way the England spinners got purchase with the new ball yesterday, Saeed Ajmal could be deadlier.


----------



## Baby Leone

All out for 257, Spinners plays important role....


----------



## W.11

it will depend on seamers too


----------



## Baby Leone

This pitch has lot of swing in it. It won't be a surprise if Junaid or Gul strikes too early.


----------



## W.11

gone gone strauss gone

England 27/1 (13.2 ov)


----------



## Don Jaguar

Watch this match online.

thecricket-tv.info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

very poor batting by Pakistan today morning , 

Interestingly when england seamers were bowling the ball was doing too much even today morning the ball did a bit but when Pakistan bowlers bowled with new ball there was no swing or seam whatsoever , i wonder if it has to do with the choice of the ball from both sides or the roller both teams used on the pitch, england choose the heaviest roller and seamed pretty wise atleast so far...

Pakistan team need to get couple of quick wickets immediately after lunch otherwise the pitch seems to be very good at the moment for batting


----------



## All-Green

Perhaps seamers should have been allowed to bowl 5-7 overs each?
Junaid was looking sharp.

Anyhow, we got the initial breakthrough and now let us hope we can sustain some pressure.

P.S. Our tail is very weak.


----------



## RazPaK

Dude, why the **** this umpire is cheating?


----------



## RazPaK

Yaar yeh engraz baymani kar ray hain.


----------



## K-Xeroid

Damn! Not out, Then wat is the meaning of Off break..? Wat's the meaning of leg before wicket? Damn poor decision by umpires...


----------



## RazPaK

> Damn! Not out, Then wat is the meaning of Off break..? Wat's the meaning of leg before wicket?Damn poor decision by umpires...



They doing this on purpose dude.


----------



## Mani2020

very pathetic reviewing on the part of Pakistan team, trott was plumb but was not reviewed by misbah as result he is still on the crease ,had it been reviewed it would have been a totally changed game.... on the other hand reviewing two lbws which were clearly not out just wasted the both reviews ...... england on driving seat big time

I think Pakistan team should learn about reviewing, they have been pathetic with it since this option arrived, still remember how badly they used it during england and nz tour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

The umpire is shaking his head before the ball is being bowled.


----------



## Major Sam

Pakistan 257
England 132/1 (54.0 ov)
England trail by 125 runs with 9 wickets remaining in the 1st innings
Tea - Day 2
England RR 2.44
Last 10 ovs 22/0 RR 2.20
Min overs remaining 31.0


----------



## saiyan0321

pakistan better get them all out before they get the lead it will make things better but the way things are it looks hard


----------



## ameer219

198/3!!

Good comeback, I hope Pakistan can still take some more wickets and restrict england to around 300.


----------



## ameer219

203/4!!!!

Still in the game!


----------



## saiyan0321

another gone ajmal proves he is a legend took three late wickets what a bowler


----------



## ameer219

207/5

We still can do it!


----------



## RazPaK

For real? I'm at work and can't watch.


----------



## fd24

Great fightback. - i think the game is back in the balance -this pitch will not get any better and will be difficult to bat in the latter stages. Well battled boys!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

ajmal is a real talent he took them all down in the last hour


----------



## RazPaK

What pakistani channel it's on, ptv sports?


----------



## fd24

RazPaK said:


> What pakistani channel it's on, ptv sports?



plays ended for today dude - they are 50 behind with 5 wickets left.

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

thecricket-tv.info

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

This is a problem situation- Pakistanis start panicking in such situations--


----------



## saiyan0321

> This is a problem situation- Pakistanis start panicking in such situations--



it was much worse ten overs ago but lets hope our spinners hold their own and take down the wickets with lead


----------



## Mani2020

the lbw of trott which was plumb and was not reviewed by Pakistan team proved to be really crucial , he was batting on ~25 at that time with team total at 77 later on he went on to make 75 runs and took teams total to 166 , not only that reviewed was crucial in this respect but also in others like the two reviews we wasted were after that and both were on trott , had trott been declared out we would still have those two reviews and can use them when cook was out lbw but not give by umpire later he went on to make 95 runs

so that poor decision cost us around 100 runs if it wouldnot have taken place eng would have been somewhere around 160-7 at best

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistani batting is pathetic. Other than Misbah ul Haq & Younis Khan there is no credible batsman, this means if these 2 fails to perform than the team loses, Pakistan seriously need to fix top order & hunt for good openers.

BTW i can't understand what happen to bowling sector in this test, shouldn't have let english team reach 200 mark.

Pak 257/10
Eng 207/5.


----------



## Mani2020

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistani batting is pathetic. Other than Misbah ul Haq & Younis Khan there is no credible batsman, this means if these 2 fails to perform than the team loses, Pakistan seriously need to fix top order & hunt for good openers.
> 
> BTW i can't understand what happen to bowling sector in this test, shouldn't have let english team reach 200 mark.
> 
> Pak 257/10
> Eng 207/5.



Do you really think younis as credible? i dont think so his approach is very casual ,he will come and go in pretty casual manner ...he will make 20s and 30s but not more though he has scored a 300 and 200 in the past but still he is not the class of inzamam and yousuf ....


Our poor reviewing and pathetic shouting and judgement from adnan akmal and other players even saeed ajmal cost us so many runs ...they should need to use brain along with technique

at the time the team seems to be pretty brainless though they are winning but still very negative approach to the game


----------



## Bratva

Stuart Broad Tweeted : "My taxi driver has informed me he thinks Pakistan will 'crush' us 2moro"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

our pace flopped today


----------



## soul hacker

RazPaK said:


> What pakistani channel it's on, ptv sports?


ptv sports and ten sports


----------



## Karachiite

bakwaas performance from the seamers. Seeing Ajmal bowl was the only saving grace. Fast bowling used to be our strength but now our fast bowling is at an all time low.


----------



## Donatello

Karachiite said:


> bakwaas performance from the seamers. Seeing Ajmal bowl was the only saving grace. Fast bowling used to be our strength but now our fast bowling is at an all time low.




Loooolz. Ask Indians about Fast bowling and they will piss in their pants...or rather already have. Zaheer khan only for them...that too would be counted as medium fast by Pakistani Standards.


Man....i want Waqar Younis nd Shoaib Akhter back!

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

Oh yea, anyone has links that work in UK for live streaming?

I live in a dorm so my a$$hole uni admin  has blocked crictime, cricgossip and hitcric.

So if you have any links....i'd say thanks!


----------



## W.11

this mohsin hasan guy is a joke of a selector, he selected all the useless pacers when he had got tanvir ahmed to select

tanvir proved to be an all rounder who could get not only quick wickets but he could hit sixes as well

tanvir ahmed in the same ground took good wickets


----------



## Karachiite

penumbra said:


> Loooolz. Ask Indians about Fast bowling and they will piss in their pants...or rather already have. Zaheer khan only for them...that too would be counted as medium fast by Pakistani Standards.



There is no such thing as fast bowling in the Indian team. Zaheer Khan is the only person who can be considered an average fast bowler. The rest are just a bunch of clowns.


----------



## pakistanitarzan

Mark my words, Pakistan will loose this match!


----------



## Areesh

mafiya said:


> Stuart Broad Tweeted : "My taxi driver has informed me he thinks Pakistan will 'crush' us 2moro"



The Pathan taxi driver could have done a lot worse to Broad. 

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

Come on guys. We are very much still in this game. The last one hour of yesterday's game has brought us back into the game. This is a test match not T20. Let's enjoy this match since it is something we call as competitive cricket and not one sided matches like India-Australia. One or two quick wickets early in the morning today can tilt the match in Pakistan's favor. Bell seems to be in a bad form and if we can dismiss him early today, we can gain control of this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

*@karachipunk*

Tanveer Ahmed was selected for this series even he was with the team but couple of days back he got injured and was sent back


----------



## Mani2020

The main wicket will be of prior's , he will be hard to get but if we get him earlier today morning coupled with bell with the score around 220 we will have a good chance but i am not counting them off for a lead because they have bowlers who can bat pretty well...not like our ugly long tail who cant bat for even few deliveries except from ajmal 

i still remember that match when eng was 107-7 and broad came scored 165 odd runs and compiled around 300 runs partnership with trott thus setting a huge total for Pakistan ..... although this pitch is different but still cant be counted off ...he and swann can bat pretty well as they showed in last game

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------




pakistanitarzan said:


> Mark my words, Pakistan will loose this match!



thank you very much sir for your time, we have marked!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

Bell , Broad ,swann etc Now England will play with some aggeresion against Pakistani bowlers and 50+ lead will be their target..
The only Way Pakistan can stop them is to maintain their bowling line and bowled them aggresively...20+ lead won't matter but if it gets near to 50 ,The pressure will on Pakistan.. as I Guess Pakistan have to bowled them out under 70 runs at any cost..
about Staurt Broad ,when Youvraj hitted him 6 sixes in a over during first T20 W.cup I had a feeling that he will become a world's dangerous bowler in future and He is now the most dangerous one with the bowl as well as he can Bat too... Now compare to him where is Youvraj? Unfortunatly dealing with lungs cancer.. but where is Broad ,just started to written his career..


----------



## Baby Leone

is misbah mad or wht?

spiners with new ball:S Pakistan is loosing an opportunity again...


----------



## W.11

this is bound to be lost, esp 60+ lead and poor batting by pakistan


----------



## Bratva

Why selectors are wasting Wahab Riaz?


----------



## Evil Flare

29/0 (11.1 ov)

Pakistan will loose or win ... will be decided in this innings


----------



## ameer219

What the hell. We are losing wickets too early.


----------



## Bratva

there is a bright chance Pakistan will loose this test.


----------



## Mani2020

2 quick wickets really senseless cricket from Pakistan 

we had them this morning but we lost the plot, they were exactly at same position what we were yesterday i.e 257-7 but our last three players including one main batsman just added 1 run for the loss of 3 wickets while there tail enders added almost 100 runs...now that is the difference b/w there tail and our tail ...they play aggressively and we like turtles...... if we would have played our shots we would have added atleast 50 runs ....that is why i hate misbah ...a very very defensive captain with a negative mind set ...no matter he is winning the games but still very pathetic and negative thinking by the team


I have repeatedly said gul is done ...he is ended now ...doesnot seem to be a threatening bowler ...i always thought and still think that he is an over hyped bowler who has not performed for some good years now.... our pace bowling sux big time...junaid khan well he is just a clown ....played match...bowled less then dozen overs in whole innings...no wicket...gave away plenty...and adding more to that was a drop catch in morning of prior ..

plzzzzzzzzz put some sense in your brain you brainless cricketers .........loosing a match from a winning position really hurts ......too many blunders by Pakistan in this test match

1-Starting from loose shots of hafiz, younis, azhar and asad ....
2-negative mindset of misbah....
3-1 run for 3 wickets..... 
4-missed a review of trott who was plumb
5- wasting 2 reviews when it was clearly not out
6- didnt have reviews when cook was lbw but not given by umpire
7- dropping 2 catches straight away in morning of prior and bell
8- and the final nail in the coffin being 29-0 to 29-2 in no time


come on how can you win a test match against a good side after so much blunders........ still remember how they drop 6 catches against sri lanka that costed them the match .....


----------



## Mani2020

Really missing the aggression of inzi, akhtar and kaneria and solidity of yousuf .........


----------



## Mani2020

44-3....panic time guys


----------



## saiyan0321

atleast we have a lead i never got it how did we let them reach 327 what is wrong with us we better give them a lead of 300 runs or we are doomed 55 lead and finally some partnership


----------



## Karachiite

Ajmal is looking like a one man bowling unit. Azhar and Shafiq are looking good right now I just hope they can both get centuries and take the lead to atleast 200.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Very pleasant cricket to watch. Great bowling by England, Great batting by broad.Pak should get atleast 160-180 lead. 200+ lead is more than enough because it is very difficult to bat on 4th innining. Azhar and Shafiq need another 80 to 100 runs partnership. Making century is more ask from them because it seems impossible to get century on this wicket. 80 runs for azhar and 75 runs from Shafiq. Then job is done. Tomorrow 1st session is very important. If azhar and Shafiq get stay wicket in 1st 2 hour in morning session. Then Pak is safe.


----------



## J.Tariq

Two possible scenarios:-
1) Pakistan all out just before lunch and England finishes the match just before tea
2)Pakistan all out just after lunch and England finishes the match just after tea
any guesses, early guess will be appreciated


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan will loose the match but it will not be called a humiliating defeat ..


----------



## Mani2020

Guys still we have a 40% chance to win this match.... if you remember in last innings eng managed to score 327 because of our mistakes and blunders otherwise we still would have managed to get them out on around 200 runs ..... the problem is our tail 

If azhar and asad can knit a partnership for another 75-90 runs it means we will have a score of around 200 runs i.e lead of 130 ....although a slim chance for our long tail to score but still if the last four can add another 70-80 runs like yesterday eng tail added around 100 runs then we will have a score of around 300 (though seems very very difficult at this point in time but you never know,need determination) than we will have a lead of 230 runs ...with that if we don't repeat our mistakes we can give them a tough time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Both Azhar and Asad need to score a century. This will be the best birthday for Asad if he can score a century. Right now its 80% Eng and 20% Pak.


----------



## ameer219

172-7. Looks like our chances of winning this match is dimminished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

this one seems impossible if pakistan wins this i will call it one hell of a miracle


----------



## Bratva

buhahahaha, England take revenge of their first test in a style.


----------



## saiyan0321

all out i am going to kill junaid khan the idiot


----------



## ameer219

33/4. Omg this is looking good!


----------



## Evil Flare

England 327 & 37/4 (21.0 ov)
England require another 108 runs with 6 wickets remaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

Superb bowling by Rehman. Simply amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

I'm happy Pakistan will lose this much with some dignity and with some good fighting back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Strauss should have been out when Ali caught it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## K-Xeroid

All 4 days! Both teams have fought with honour ... Thats called GAME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




cb4 said:


> Strauss should have been out when Ali caught it!!


 
Yea he was out ... I don't know Is benefit of doubt is given to dead peoples?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

mafiya said:


> I'm happy Pakistan will lose this much with some dignity and with some good fighting back.


English players are struggling to play rehman and ajmal. if pakistan manage to take two more quick wickets then pakistan can win this match..all four top english batsman cannot even score double figure
..dont understand why starus was not given out by third empire


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

i will straight say that Pakistan has now 60% chance to win this match. Wicket clearly shows very difficult to play. England In form batsman Cook is gone. This is spinners game. 144 target looks like 300 target on this pitch. Pakistan has still 2 reviews remaining. England need extra ordinary batting to get 144. Pakistan has real chance. This is Fantastic match.


----------



## Evil Flare

Good Match ... i will not regret if Pakistan loose 

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------

Three of those were before 1903. The last such instance was in 1978 in New Zealand, when they fell for 64 chasing 137.

From cricinfo


----------



## Evil Flare

28.6
Abdur Rehman to Strauss, OUT, but now out! On the back foot and given out lbw

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

England 327 & 56/5 (29.1 ov)
England require another 89 runs with 5 wickets remaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Aamir Zia said:


> 28.6
> Abdur Rehman to Strauss, OUT, but now out! On the back foot and given out lbw
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------
> 
> England 327 & 56/5 (29.1 ov)
> England require another 89 runs with 5 wickets remaining



bro - keep us informed - im driving at the moment - rushing home to watch it!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

It seem nasir hussain will cry soon..you can feel his tears haha


----------



## Ahmad Abdullah Ravian

Pakistan Just used one of the 2 Referrals ,but unsuccessful , Ajmal ended another madian


----------



## Devil Soul

Trootttt gone................. YEAH

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

england 6 down.... yeah babe ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

*COME ON PAKISTAAAAAAAN!!!!!!!!!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

7 down.......................... YEAH YEAH

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------

Rehman gets broad on ZERO........... ALLAH AKBAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

34.5
Abdur Rehman to Broad, OUT
SCJ Broad b Abdur Rehman 0 (2b 0x4 0x6) SR: 0.00
34.4
Abdur Rehman to Broad, no run, 92.9 kph, huge stride outside off and striking the pad so far outside off, nowhere near lbw
Well is that the game now for Pakistan? Stuart Broad, brilliant throughout the match, can he possible produce something more now when his team most need it...
34.3
Abdur Rehman to Trott, OUT, 93.6 kph, plumb in front and given out leg before. Playing back, turn past the outside edge, catches him on the knee roll and that's stone dead


----------



## Jazzbot

OMG all hail Rehman, brilliant peace of bowling, pure display of artistic bowling.. Twice taken 2 wickets in an over now..


----------



## Bratva

Baber Sher............


----------



## KRAIT

Hamare khiladiyon ne to naak katwa li chalo koi to in goron ke khilaaf jeet raha hai.....


----------



## ameer219

Rehman is on fire!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

England 327 & 68/7 (34.6 ov)
England require another 77 runs with 3 wickets remaining


----------



## Devil Soul

Eng 8 down.................... ballay ballay


----------



## Evil Flare

35.4
Saeed Ajmal to Swann, OUT, another one. Playing back, playing back, playing back. That's all you need to know really

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

ajmal gets 8th wkt for PAK


----------



## Evil Flare

England 327 & 71/8 (35.4 ov)
England require another 74 runs with 2 wickets remaining

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alibaz

Eigth gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

OU YEAH!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

9th gone................................. ALLAH AKBAR

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## K-Xeroid

9th gone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

boys can it get better than this? Just Panesar between us and gloriaaaaaaaaas victory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

Ajmal gets another one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

35.6
Saeed Ajmal to Prior, OUT, Prior goes now, trying to have a go. Pushing away from his body and just chipped a catch to cover. 100 Test match wickets for Ajmal...thoroughly deserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

PAK WINS ................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

VICTORY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Evil Flare

England 327 & 72/9 (36.0 ov)
England require another 73 runs with 1 wicket remaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

We won!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

PAKISTAN ZINDA BAD.................... ALLAH AKBAR .... ALLAH AKBAR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Evil Flare

36.1
Abdur Rehman to Anderson, OUT, swept, top edge, caught by Gul! And Pakistan have won a brilliant, fantastic Test match

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

Pakistan won by 72 runs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Brilliant win by Pakistan. Always expected by spinners

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

who would have imagine ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

* Hurrah.......Hurrah........Hurrah.!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

Saeed Ajmal and Abdul Rehman are the SUPERRRRR HEROS of PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Evil Flare



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fd24

saiyan0321 said:


> this one seems impossible if pakistan wins this i will call it one hell of a miracle



*you got your miracle and 60 runs extra!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## alibaz

Pakistan wins by 72 runs, great job by spinners and salute to young guns Azhar and shafique for their determination on pitch. Also great team work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Second Test Match WON! Mashallah!






Congratulations Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

"Well that is a remarkable turnaround from Pakistan...in complete disarray a year ago and now turning over the No.1 team in world cricket" quote from cricinfo....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Hahaha. We won the match and the series. Yahoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

darkinsky said:


> india yeah lele ab peche



unnecessary .... 

Well done Paksitan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

According to Broad, 250 was a chase-able target. Most pundits were saying that even a target of 200 was not going to be enough, & that the batting in the 4th innings is easier. If Strauss had been given out (which he wasn't by the DRS system) before, England would have struggled to make 50.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

We chopped england.

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

They are the world number 1 but it doesn't matter to us at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Unbelievable win!!


----------



## graphican

darkinsky said:


> india yeah lele ab peche



Common mate, you don't need to look down upon somebody to feel "high".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

*INDIANS ARE ALLOWED TO COME ONTO THIS THREAD AND CONGRATULATE US BOYS - COME ON!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kambojaric

Mubarak to everyone, and nice to see Rehman being the center of attention today. Usually Ajmal or Hafeez take the limelight. All in all a great win!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*
Forget match fixing.....This is called England Fixing....Dead And Buried .*
*
Congrats to my Pakistani brothers...... now you see what we are made of*....GOD BLESS PAKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## darkinsky

superkaif said:


> *INDIANS ARE ALLOWED TO COME ONTO THIS THREAD AND CONGRATULATE US BOYS - COME ON!!! *



white wash today and our win today, man thats some epic, IPL reply lol

ab ban ker indians, you third class team

i will eat tendur rooti today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

I take my Words back and shamelessly conagts you all for this win

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Evil Flare



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fd24

Attention all Pakistan supporters - i have a message to pass onto everyone from JonAsad.....

*PAKISTAN ZINDAAAAAABAD - I LOVE PAKISTAN!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## K-Xeroid

superkaif said:


> Attention all Pakistan supporters - i have a message to pass onto everyone from JonAsad.....
> 
> *PAKISTAN ZINDAAAAAABAD - I LOVE PAKISTAN!!! *


JonAsad Bro! Missed YA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

RIP England.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

*This is for all of you.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

superkaif said:


> *INDIANS ARE ALLOWED TO COME ONTO THIS THREAD AND CONGRATULATE US BOYS - COME ON!!! *



Lets see their response.. I have faith in decent people..and our neighbors are good people in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Please do not indulge in cheapshots against anybody ..thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I will say this is extra ordinary performance by Pakistan. They are playing on foreign Pitches from 1 year.


----------



## darkinsky

mama slap child






child: PAPA, mama ne maraa






papa ne bhi dhunayue ker de


result:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

ALLAH ka shukar ha

I told you guys we still have a chance ...if you go back to my post when everyone was loosing hope....i told you

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------

kamal hogaya yar i was with friend and we were driving through mall road and at the same time listening the match on the radio...how can i forget that how we escape from accidents while being so much indulged in the match uhhhhh......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

england media: pakistan fixed the match , abdul rehman is a chucker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan 257 (Misbah 84, Shafiq 58, Broad 4-47) and 214 (Azhar 68, Shafiq 43, Panesar 6-62) beat England 327 (Cook 94, Broad 58*, Ajmal 4-108) and 72 (Rehman 6-25, Ajmal 3-22) by 72 runs

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

Now That is what Pakistani Spinners can do , whatever the critics might say , but action proved them wrong ... ! Ajmal-Rehman Dreams for England

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

I'm actually enjoying all the crowd here, where were all of you when Pakistan got bowled out on 214 

A Message from England Supporter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> I'm actually enjoying all the crowd here, where were all of you when Pakistan got bowled out on 214
> 
> A Message from England Supporter



i have not seen a guy kissing some master's arse and proudly announcing, hey im an arse kisser

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

well with 144 run lead i had given up really.....but the PK team had other ideas.....what a fantastic win!
england also lose out on the winners chq if BP115,000 or 175,000 for being the no.1 team had they beaten PK.......expensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

superkaif said:


> *INDIANS ARE ALLOWED TO COME ONTO THIS THREAD AND CONGRATULATE US BOYS - COME ON!!! *



*If India had won - or even played well id congratulate them - where are all our Indian members? Come on boys join in the celebrate with us? Why not? I was half expecting a couple of songs from Guru bhai - Come on you got to admit - hammering the number 1 team in the world is quite a brilliant if not incredible performance!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## thebrownguy

superkaif said:


> *If India had won - or even played well id congratulate them - where are all our Indian members? Come on boys join in the celebrate with us? Why not? I was half expecting a couple of songs from Guru bhai - Come on you got to admit - hammering the number 1 team in the world is quite a brilliant if not incredible performance!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Lol .... Congrats Pakistan ... Well done ... Its just that no one likes to discuss Cricket in Indian now a days. Our Players need to look upto the Pakistani team to draw some inspiration!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JAT BALWAN

all my heartly congratulations to Pakistani team...

after facing so much hurdles in near past they are performing like a champion team... kudos 

Indian team looks like has no clue how to play cricket, let the win put aside..
Personally I did`nt like cricket, not because of the games format but because the game remind me that Britain is still ruling us...

& in the end of course..... "koi to hai jo jeet raha, hai mere aas paas hi sahi"... good luck for future matches ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

*release our political prisoners AMIR-SALMAN-ASIF or be ready for more defeats like these .open challenge to UK *    

hum cricket ki dushmani cricket se nikalty hai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

superkaif said:


> *If India had won - or even played well id congratulate them - where are all our Indian members? Come on boys join in the celebrate with us? Why not? I was half expecting a couple of songs from Guru bhai - Come on you got to admit - hammering the number 1 team in the world is quite a brilliant if not incredible performance!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*Better chance of the Pope converting to Islam. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kingkobra

awesome victory for pakistan..
congrats..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Thanks to you GUYS I just found out Pakistan won

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Jew network and jew sports still telecasting aman ki asha guys matches whats up 

i think jew should be banned for their money making greed and being traitor

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

while india tried to finish our cricket by its terrorist attacks in lahore, now we peacefully respond to return our cricket back to pakistan!! if ICC is not just money hungry for the Indian Pagal league


----------



## Hyde

*congratulations Pakistan for winning this match*

Now we need to carry this winning habit and not involved in any controversy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Zakii said:


> Now we need to carry this winning habit and not involved in any controversy



Then we might as well call ourselves Team Australia


----------



## Xestan

Whatta Match this was, everyday a new turn, no team was dominant over other, at the end, it's Pakistan  Great victory!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Let the green-washing continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RazPaK

For all my fellow Pakistanis on PDF!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Imran Khan

RazPaK said:


> For all my fellow Pakistanis on PDF!



5 barfi ke tukry or sari baraat ? shekh to nhi ho yaar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

> 5 barfi ke tukry or sari baraat ? shekh to nhi ho yaar?



Chal apna hisa kisi aur ko de-do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

RazPaK said:


> For all my fellow Pakistanis on PDF!



Who ate all the Gulab Jaman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

*Abdul Rehman on fire...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Cricket is not just a game for me. Cricket is my Blood. Cricket is my soul. Cricket is my food. 
i love cricket very much. May be its a insane, but i preferred cricket every time than my exams and normal schedule.
I can easily stop my urine until over is completed.
Test cricket is such a wonderful real game.
Odi cricket is such a nice alcohol. 
T20 is only a entertainment.
By the way Congrats for such a fighting spirit by both teams.

Asad Shafeeq and Azhar Ali played genuine innings when Monty penisor and Swann were dominating.
Congrats for Batsman who played well in difficult situation. Nobody gifted the wicket. They got out from awesome deliveries.
Ajmal is #1 bowler. Performed as expected.
Rehman was bowling on right Areas.
Gul also performed very well.
Every player played well.

Umar Akmal should come back in the team. He can show good aggression in pressure situation.


----------



## untitled

Imran Khan said:


> 5 barfi ke tukry or sari baraat ? shekh to nhi ho yaar?



Is this enough ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## alibaz




----------



## saiyan0321

> you got your miracle and 60 runs extra!!!!!!!!!!!



you go that right pal yyyyyeeeeeaaaahhhhhhhh i was in class but now i heard and my mouth was open yes yes yes yes we are so going to white wash these damn brits or should we call it green wash pakistan the team that does the impossible


----------



## American Pakistani

Allah tera Shukar.

Sooooooo Happy rite now, i already lost hope but Pakistani bowlers, wow they are really Awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

wish you all a happy victory and ofcourse hey brits why dont you take a piece out of this hahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Karachiite

Whitewash or should I say Greenwash of England is on the cards. Congrats to all Pakistani fans, hopefully we can molest England in the ODI series as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

Pakistan Zindabad  Don't ever write the green shirts off, because we are truly in it - till the last ball and last run.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unicorn

*Stuart Broad spurred on by taxi driver taunts*


Stuart Broad is confident England can prove his taxi driver wrong by wrapping up a series-levelling victory over Pakistan in the second Test.

The hosts closed a keenly contested third day in Abu Dhabi on 125-4 in their second innings, leading by 55.

*Broad, who earlier hit an unbeaten 58 off 62 balls, revealed he was taunted by his cab driver the previous day.*

*"He was pretty confident they were going to destroy us, but I had different views," Broad said.*

BBC Sport - Pakistan v England: Stuart Broad spurred on by taxi driver taunts

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------























---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 53fd

The England team are an extremely cocky bunch, & this is the perfect slap for them. I was pleasantly surprised Strauss praised Pakistan, probably the first time I have heard him acknowledge Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Donatello

Congrats to all the South Asian brothers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Donatello said:


> Congrats to all the South Asian brothers!



Are you who I think you are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Boys - i am watching the English batting again - its even better watching it the second time round - i suggest you get some chips and coke ans sit in front of the tv and watch it again and then after half an hour on pdf - go watch it again. Watch how to beat the world number 1 team on away soil - and beat them so unbelievably easy. Truly a great Pakistani cricket day!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BATMAN

Donatello said:


> Congrats to all the South Asian brothers!



Why to south asians?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We should Slap England in every match. Some times they cry for Shoiab Akhtar bowling action. Some times they cry for Ajmal action. Now, Let them cry for Rehman action. 
Cry Baby Cry .
Wait...........
One more slap coming in 3rd match.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Donatello said:


> Congrats to all the South Asian brothers!



I think indians were supporting England as there was atleast one indian origin player in English team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

BATMAN said:


> Why to south asians?



Probably to cheer Indians too

Well I wish Indians would say that when they beat England or Australia


----------



## KRAIT

American Pakistani said:


> I think indians were supporting England as there was atleast one indian origin player in English team.



They white washed us at their home soil. Why wud we possibly support them ? 

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9




----------



## janon

Truly amazing performance by pakistan. Good to know that the team has put all the controversies of the past couple of years behind. Hats off to them.

Sadly, on the same day India folded without even a fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

that taxi driver must be a najomi bcz he saw the vctory coming finally their cockiness challenged and they remember that we beat at the world cup long ago and we can do it now too 3 match series won but hope we green wash them out

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------

this song must be sung now it fits tooo welll


----------



## Bratva

There are two abdul rehman famous in Pakistan, one mesmerize with his fingers and other mesmerize with his tounge "girl friends are responsible for killings in karachi"


----------



## WAQAS119

*Pakistan Wins Crickets and Twitter*

While team Pakistan in process of winning second test against England in UAE, there was another interesting thing going. This is was the Twitter&#8217;s worldwide trending of Pakistan continuously for several hours. 

Throughout the match, whenever a wicket fell, a new batsman came or even when the cricketers appealed, the situation started trending on twitter. 

Check below the highlights:

*England 37-4*







*England 56-5*






*Trott&#8217;s, Adnan Akmal* (thanks to his &#8216;brilliant&#8217; appeals)






*England 68-6, Trott *(just after his wicket fell)






*England 68-7, Abdur Rehman*






*Eng 71/8* (it continued to trend even after the match was won)






*Congratulations Pakistan* (it kept trending for several more hours even after the match, peaked at no. 2 worldwide)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Watch England collapsing and enjoy some great Pakistani cricket songs in the background while watching Pakistan molest England

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

in this great victory, we should not forgot to improve our shitty pace attack and batesman should control their nerves in pressure situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

bowlers save our ***** but for now lets just celebrate although no doubt about it bowlers are our strong hand


----------



## Donatello

BATMAN said:


> Why to south asians?



Here in the UK or USA, when India plays against the whites (firangis as we call them) we all support India. When Pakistan plays against the firangis, we all support Pakistan.

That's why.


Think about it this way....Brown guys victory over the white guys......a rivalry which is pretty evident in cricket....as the whites taught us how to play it.


----------



## BATMAN

janon said:


> Sadly, on the same day India folded without even a fight.



Well than my condolences to the (not so brotherly) south asians


----------



## BATMAN

Donatello said:


> Here in the UK or USA, when India plays against the whites (firangis as we call them) we all support India. When Pakistan plays against the firangis, we all support Pakistan.
> 
> That's why.
> 
> 
> Think about it this way....Brown guys victory over the white guys......a rivalry which is pretty evident in cricket....as the whites taught us how to play it.



Wow.......I was not aware of that.

As a Pakistani, I'm equally excited over Aussies win, as I'm over Pakistan's victory and i would cheer for Brits vs. bhartis, any given day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Any words from our biggest fans(Bharati Media) yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 53fd

If we had the spinners of this bowling lineup, but just had Mohammad Amir as our main pacer (wouldn't want Mohammad Asif in there, too controversial), just the thought of it is mouthwatering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

bilalhaider said:


> If we had the spinners of this bowling lineup, but just had Mohammad Amir as our main pacer (wouldn't want Mohammad Asif in there, too controversial), just the thought of it is mouthwatering.



Mohammad Amir was a future legend and his story is a tragedy but we are better off without him. With him on our side we were losing and now without the 3 jokers we are winning. Amir was my favourite cricketer but the truth is he's a traitor. And this squad should have no room for a traitor. I rather have an average but an honest cricketer like Junaid Khan rather than have a good cricketer but dishonest traitor like Amir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alibaz

mafiya said:


> There are two abdul rehman famous in Pakistan, one mesmerize with his fingers and other mesmerize with his tounge "girl friends are responsible for killings in karachi"



With his tongue . Yep his tongue is multi taskable


----------



## Donatello

bilalhaider said:


> If we had the spinners of this bowling lineup, but just had Mohammad Amir as our main pacer (wouldn't want Mohammad Asif in there, too controversial), just the thought of it is mouthwatering.



Not really, this dry pitch actually favored the spinners.

Today all ten wickets of England went to Pakistani Spinners.......6 for Rehman, 3 for Ajmal and 1 for Hafeez.

Ajmal has taken 17 wickets in 2 tests. I mean, same for England, when Panesar took most of the wickets yesterday. It was a spin pitch....and as English never learn how to play spin, they get beaten at it.

All they can come up with is the BS like oh Ajmal was wearing a full sleeve and concealing his elbow....bla bla.....I am sure if Panesar would have have bowl to England, they would have been equally stupified.

It was not really a pacer's pitch. Amir is an excellent pacer and i hope he returns to the game after completing his ban. He will be 23-24 then and relatively young. What i like about him is that he can move the ball both ways...a lethal skill against both the left and right handed batsmen.

Pakistan has excellent bowling line, perhaps the best one. We need more batsmen....more responsible ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Karachiite said:


> Mohammad Amir was a future legend and his story is a tragedy but we are better off without him. With him on our side we were losing and now without the 3 jokers we are winning. Amir was my favourite cricketer but the truth is he's a traitor. And this squad should have no room for a traitor. I rather have an average but an honest cricketer like Junaid Khan rather than have a good cricketer but dishonest traitor like Amir.



Agreed, very well said. An honest with average or above average skill is far better than an outstanding player who fixes matches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

alibaz said:


> Agreed, very well said. An honest with average or above average skill is far better than an outstanding player who fixes matches



Bro, trust me, Waqar Younis, Wasim Akram all fixed/bet matches. They were just smart enough not to get caught.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Congratz Pakistan wining great Match against the No.1 test team.

England was unsuccessful four times chasing lower then 150 runs, three of them were before 1903, and one was in 1978.

and Now Pakistan has made for them fifth time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

JonAsad - hope you are still celebrating dude!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Donatello said:


> Bro, trust me, Waqar Younis, Wasim Akram all fixed/bet matches. They were just smart enough not to get caught.


How you know about them??? Are you with them??? Or you are victim of English media.......
Strongly condemn your words about our legends..
If you don't like cricket,.... Leave it, but you have no right to disgrace our Legends....


----------



## Dance

unicorn said:


>




Chacha Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

> *England had appeared to be in such a dominant position towards the end of day three that Boycott had quipped in commentary that he would sell his three houses if the tourists lost the match.*
> 
> Afterwards he said: "I have lost all my houses, you stupid England team. I'm kidding but this was a terrible performance."



BBC Sport - Pakistan v England: Geoffrey Boycott laments 'rubbish' England

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fd24

^^^^^^^

lolzzz Rameez Raja - said he was more than welcome to move to Pakistan if he wanted to!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Donatello

Peaceful Civlian said:


> How you know about them??? Are you with them??? Or you are victim of English media.......
> Strongly condemn your words about our legends..
> If you don't like cricket,.... Leave it, but you have no right to disgrace our Legends....



I was just referring to the Pakistani team.

Every major player in every major team has gambled. Fixed matches etc. Many of them went un-caught because they were smart.

When you get fan following of millions of fans around the world, you earn **** loads of $$$$. And in order to play more, you gamble more.

That's it.

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------




Imran Khan said:


>




Lol...i would hate to be in his position.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Evil Flare

Imran Khan said:


>




Phir bhi dil hai Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Great and exceptional win for Pakistan. Pakistan have got best spin bowlers and it was pleasure to watch them through out the series. If Pakistan manage to produce few quality test batsman then it could be best test cricket teams in the world. I was working all night and suppose to be on bed at 7 am but this match kept me awake and well Pakistan never disappointed me ..

we should not be gloating over this win and should continue to be gracious and humble after this win..congrats to all Pakistani on this board

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## matti

Congrats 


RazPaK said:


> Any words from our biggest fans(Bharati Media) yet?


I can only imagine what they are going through right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

Donatello said:


> Bro, trust me, Waqar Younis, Wasim Akram all fixed/bet matches. They were just smart enough not to get caught.



I know they were match fixers, but what I don't agree is that they were smart enough not to get caught. Actually they were smart enough to join the main group. The guys who got caught, tried to do at their own, they fixed spots not match and were taken to task.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Dance said:


> Chacha Pakistani



lovely pic! its all about making friendships! win or lose is part of the game! a bit of sledging is allowed but we musnt go overboard!
cheers!


----------



## Awesome

Imran Khan said:


>



To be fair, he did what he was hired for. Monty took 6 wickets... Perhaps along with teaching the English how to spin he should have taught them how to play spin?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Great win. Spinners rocks. Specialy rehman.


----------



## Rahil khan

What English media should do now is to blame its own team....rather than accusing Pakistani players involved in ball tempering or spot fixing.....They should accept the reality that their team cannot sustain the No 1 position in Test rankings without learning to face the spin bowling attack in a sub-continent type conditions. No matter how talented spin bowling coach they hire like Mushtaq Ahmed they will never feel comfortable against spinners unless they play seasons rather than matches. Pakistan has always beaten England with the help of fast bowlers like Wasim, Waqar and Shoaib but wining with spinners is a new thing for us. Ajmal's Bowling action was suspicious in eyes of English media....but what they can say about rehman's bowling?? Perhaps they should criticize his aggressive behavior on field......................


----------



## Rahil khan

Self Delete


----------



## Rahil khan

Pakistan v England: Jonathan Agnew column

Page last updated at 15:22 GMT, Saturday, 28 January 2012

E-mail this to a friend
Printable version

Jonathan Agnew By Jonathan Agnew
BBC cricket correspondent in Abu Dhabi Andrew Strauss is trapped lbw Only two England batsmen have scored more than 100 runs in the series

England's defeat by Pakistan in the second Test in Abu Dhabi was a throwback to the bad old days of chaotic, mindless batting collapses that produced a series of embarrassing defeats.

A target of 145 was more than gettable on that pitch and in those conditions.

If you look at the bare statistics in England's second-innings total of 72, 50 runs were scored by Andrew Strauss and Matt Prior. Only 13 were scored by the other nine batsmen combined.

It was a shambles, a really awful batting performance. There was nothing wrong with the pitch at all; it only offered some slow turn.
Continue reading the main story

Looking ahead to the last Test, there are people not only playing for their places but also playing for their credibility

The footwork of England's batsmen was all over the place, and it is clear some of them have no confidence when it comes to playing spin in these conditions.

Abdur Rehman bowled perfectly adequately, but he is not a top-class left-arm spinner. What happened in the second Test is a hangover from what Saeed Ajmal did to them in the first Test in Dubai.

Kevin Pietersen, planting his foot down the track, is a walking DRS victim, Eoin Morgan looks like he has no confidence and, likewise, Strauss, worryingly, is back to playing how he was when he almost lost his place in the side.

Coach Andy Flower was a tremendous player of spin but, apart from talking to the players, he knows they have to figure it for themselves.

These are top-quality international players. It's not like taking a youngster into a net and throwing him a load of half-volleys.

Morgan is under the most threat, but even if Ravi Bopara comes in, he hasn't played much cricket. However, it's not healthy if players who aren't performing are able to keep their places - it sends out a bad message.
A LOW POINT
Continue reading the main story

England's second-innings total of 72 was their joint 12th lowest of all time in Test cricket

The left-hander looks so bereft of presence at the crease that it could be a change almost out of kindness to him. Other than that, there's not much to do. England simply have to play better.

Hopefully, a chastening performance like this will make some of the players realise they have a problem. Then they have to work out a way to solve it.

It's up to the individuals to work out a way of doing it themselves. Those who can do it will fight their way through; those who can't will fail.

England are still ranked number one in the world and they have to show they can play successfully in all conditions.

At the moment, only the bowlers are looking like world-beaters - they have been superb in this match.

There are a lot of even teams in Test cricket at the moment, and teams that don't travel well. However, there's no point being number one in the world only in certain parts of the world.
Continue reading the main story

The top order have got to take that on the chin and make sure it doesn't happen again

Andrew Strauss

England are very proud of their ranking, but they have to work out how to play in these conditions, otherwise they won't be number one for much longer.

Looking ahead to the last Test, there are people not only playing for their places but also playing for their credibility.

In the first match of the Strauss-Flower partnership in 2009, England were bowled out for 51 by West Indies. This is the biggest problem facing them since that defeat.

From that very poor beginning, Strauss and Flower managed to put together a good team with a good work ethic that got to be the best in the world. Now, those players need to accept they have a problem.

They have to be honest with themselves. If they simply shrug it off, they won't improve.

Jonathan Agnew was talking to BBC Sport's Stephan Shemilt.


----------



## Mani2020

I am more interested in listening to what our neighbour's media has to say after this win.... will love to hear that ...if anybody can find any video and embed it over here


----------



## Edevelop

How come we don't see an Indian in this thread? i bet you, they are every where to post comments, except this one. They are more than welcome to come here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

cb4 said:


> How come we don't see an Indian in this thread? i bet you, they are every where to post comments, except this one. They are more than welcome to come here



Go through the thread. Lots of Indians including me have congratulated pakistan for the amazing performance. We don't view everything through a political or religious spectrum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

janon said:


> Go through the thread. Lots of Indians including me have congratulated pakistan for the amazing performance.



Agree  Thank you Indians







> We don't view everything through a political or religious spectrum.



Wish that was true for ALL Indians and Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

^^
I wish so too.


----------



## janon

Mani2020 said:


> I am more interested in listening to what our neighbour's media has to say after this win.... will love to hear that ...if anybody can find any video and embed it over here



IndiaTv Report on Victory of Pakistan against England in Dubai 2012 - YouTube

The Hindu : Today's Paper / SPORT : Pakistan humiliates England to clinch series

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...kistan-clinch-series/articleshow/11663808.cms

You can find lots more videos on the individual news portals, lambasting India and praising pakistan. Indian media is not afraid to criticise, or to give credit where it is due, if thats what you were implying.


----------



## Rahil khan

*Andrew Strauss: England's loss to Pakistan is the kind that hurts most

 'We just didn't play well enough, individually or collectively'
 England's No1 ranking at risk if they do not win third Test

reddit this

Andy Wilson at the Sheikh Zayed Stadium
guardian.co.uk, Saturday 28 January 2012 15.58 GMT
Article history* Sport
England cricket team

Second Test, day four
Andrew Strauss: England's loss to Pakistan is the kind that hurts most

 'We just didn't play well enough, individually or collectively'
 England's No1 ranking at risk if they do not win third Test

reddit this

Andy Wilson at the Sheikh Zayed Stadium
guardian.co.uk, Saturday 28 January 2012 15.58 GMT
Article history

England's Andrew Strauss, Stuart Broad and Monty Panesar after defeat to Pakistan
A disconsolate Andrew Strauss, right, with Stuart Broad, centre, and Monty Panesar after England's defeat to Pakistan. Photograph: Hassan Ammar/AP

Andrew Strauss admitted that England's batsmen are no closer to solving the mysteries of playing spin in subcontinental conditions as another humiliating collapse against Pakistan left them in danger of losing their hard-earned ranking as the world's No1 Test team after only three matches.

Needing only 145 to win the second Test in Abu Dhabi and square the three-match series after their heavy defeat in Dubai last week, they were skittled for 72, their lowest ever total against Pakistan, whose spin trio shared all 10 wickets inside 22 overs of mayhem  led this time by Abdur Rehman, the left-armer who took six, with Saeed Ajmal playing a skilful second fiddle.

England are now 2-0 down with one to play and therefore condemned to their first series defeat in 10 since they lost in the West Indies in early 2009, when Strauss linked up with Andy Flower, the coach, for the first time. This total was their lowest since they were all out for 51 in the first Test of that series in Jamaica, and was also the first time they have lost consecutive Tests under Strauss and Flower.

It means that they need to win the third Test that starts back in Dubai on Friday to be sure of remaining at the top of the International Cricket Council's world test rankings on 1 April  when the highest-ranked team receive a prize of $175,000. If England lose the series 2-0 or 3-0, which would be their worst ever result against Pakistan, they would be in danger of being overtaken by South Africa if they win all three Tests of their series in New Zealand in March.

But money was not on Strauss's mind as he sifted through the wreckage of another collective batting flop, in which he top-scored with 32 without suggesting he is any closer to emerging from his own personal slump.

"I'd struggle to think of a loss that has hurt more than this," he said. "These are the games that hurt the most because you feel like you've done everything you can to win the game and then you aren't able to nail the final nail in the coffin.

"Sometimes those sort of totals are the hardest to chase because you think you are almost there. It is easy to get caught between two stools, whether to be patient and wait for scoring opportunities to appear or take the bull by the horns."

England did the former, with Strauss and Alastair Cook crawling to 21 in 15 overs before the collapse began. "We just didn't play well enough, individually or collectively," the captain added. "Individually we've not been clear enough in our gameplans against spin, we've not been clear enough in our methods of where our scoring areas are and we've allowed pressure to build. It is pretty apparent and clear, there are no excuses, we need to be better than that."

Asked whether he felt England had failed to prove their right to the No1 ranking, Strauss admitted: "As I said at the start of this tour, this is the final frontier. England teams haven't done very well out here [in Asia] in the past. We felt like we had a great chance to win this series but I think the fact that we got rolled over twice in Dubai meant that there was some baggage there going into this final innings. Test cricket is hard and it exposes any vulnerability or weaknesses you have."

In 19 Tests in India, Sri Lanka, Pakistan and now the Gulf since 2001, England have now lost nine, drawn nine, and won only one  and will now lose their sixth series out of seven.

For Strauss's opposite number, Misbah-ul-Haq, this was another personal triumph. Since he succeeded the disgraced Salman Butt in the aftermath of the spot-fixing scandal and a 3-1 series defeat in England late in 2010, Pakistan have now won eight, drawn five and lost only one of 14 Tests.

They may still be some way off England's official ranking, but it is they, rather than Strauss's team, who would challenge South Africa and Australia as the form teams of world cricket.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

janon said:


> IndiaTv Report on Victory of Pakistan against England in Dubai 2012 - YouTube
> 
> The Hindu : Today's Paper / SPORT : Pakistan humiliates England to clinch series
> 
> You can find lots more videos on the individual news portals, lambasting India and praising pakistan. Indian media is not afraid to criticise, or to give credit where it is due, if thats what you were implying.


please share some more videos


----------



## janon

Saifullah Sani said:


> please share some more videos



Use google, or go to your favourite news portals. I can't do all the work for you.


----------



## alibaz

janon said:


> Use google, or go to your favourite news portals. I can't do all the work for you.



Great suggestion.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Asim Aquil said:


> Perhaps along with teaching the English how to spin he should have taught them how to play spin?



He need to learn how to play spins before he teach English players how to play it  agree that he was spin bowling coach of England and he has done his job.


----------



## Mani2020

*@janon*

buddy i wasn't talking about this video as it has been posted earlier by a member , i was looking for the news after Pak won 2nd test match.... its always fun to hear something really hyped specially from the same channel whose video is posted above by you


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Mani2020 said:


> *@janon*
> 
> buddy i wasn't talking about this video as it has been posted earlier by a member , i was looking for the news after Pak won 2nd test match.... its always fun to hear something really hyped specially from the same channel whose video is posted above by you



why you need the approval and appreciation of others in order to enjoy the victory of Pakistan ?


----------



## janon

Mani2020 said:


> *@janon*
> 
> buddy i wasn't talking about this video as it has been posted earlier by a member , i was looking for the news after Pak won 2nd test match.... its always fun to hear something really hyped specially from the same channel whose video is posted above by you



The coverage was in the same vein in all channels that I watched, though not in such a dramatic manner. The Indian media has been very congratulatory to the pakistan team (deservedly). But since pak's victory in the second test was on the same day as India's defeat, not much coverage was given to the pak-eng match, other than mentioning the results. The focus of the whole media right now is on lambasting the Indian team. That's why you don't see too much coverage on pak's second test win, because everyone is busy bashing our own team.


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> why you need the approval and appreciation of others in order to enjoy the victory of Pakistan ?



Exactly....


----------



## Baby Leone

janon said:


> The coverage was in the same vein in all channels that I watched, though not in such a dramatic manner. The Indian media has been very congratulatory to the pakistan team (deservedly). But since pak's victory in the second test was on the same day as India's defeat, not much coverage was given to the pak-eng match, other than mentioning the results. The focus of the whole media right now is on lambasting the Indian team. That's why you don't see too much coverage on pak's second test win, because everyone is busy bashing our own team.




I dont know when we learn tht instead of bashing players we should see the prob & solve it every time when ever team wins we take them to sky no matter how they win but when they lose suddenly they becomes culprits...
Thanks God the situation is changing in Pakistan hope to see the good situation in whole sub continent.....


----------



## Areesh

If we can take an example from this&#8230;&#8230;.Remove corrupt individuals, provide an honest competent leader, prevent outside interference, look what we as Pakistanis can achieve in one year. Time to bring honest deserving individuals to run this country.

Misbah and the company has given Pakistani nation a good lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

So what the great English media has to say about their great team now?


----------



## Baby Leone

LaBong said:


> So what the great English media has to say about their great team now?




the only thing left for them is to bash their heros. Cuz Pakistani media already have highlited english media propoganda which will not work anymore


----------



## Edevelop

Good bowling attack is always key to success!!


----------



## Mani2020

Raja.Pakistani said:


> why you need the approval and appreciation of others in order to enjoy the victory of Pakistan ?


 

if you have read my previous posts carefully you must know i said i want to see how much hype they will give to it, and how much dramatic will it become.... it was in sense of fun of seeing some immatures taking a cricket match so seriously and presenting it as some kinda war..... you took it totally other way round....

next time before coming to any conclusion better check out the retrospect


----------



## nomi007

bus next match main saeed ajmal ko ball de k batsman k samne khara kar do


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

*"England Whitewashed by Pakistan"*

I am so much waiting for this news headlines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

England is preparing like mad for the third match. I hope Pakistan has not taken things lightly either.


----------



## RazPaK

> England is preparing like mad for the third match. I hope Pakistan has not taken things lightly either.



This is what I fear. Hand Pakistan a victory or two and the complacency begins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

RazPaK said:


> This is what I fear. Hand Pakistan a victory or two and the complacency begins.


Perhaps it will not happen this time because this team is without super stars...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

they are about to lose their number one title and pride they are going to come like loins with full force pakistan needs to be careful i hope pakistan wins but pakistan is the most unpredictable team in the world who knows what might happen


----------



## Baby Leone

hmmm it seems Pakistan will win this match as well Batters should work hard.


----------



## saiyan0321

> hmmm it seems Pakistan will win this match as well Batters should work hard.



i have high hopes


----------



## Mani2020

My gut feeling is its going to be clean sweep for england

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

> My gut feeling is its going to be clean sweep for england



my heart says so too, my head says so too but my experience says parah tu ini umeeda na la


----------



## darkinsky

i wonder games finishing 3-4 days and not going to the final day, does the third game have any possibility of a draw

hope its not as lowscoring as the first 2 were


----------



## saiyan0321

> i wonder games finishing 3-4 days and not going to the final day, does the third game have any possibility of a draw
> 
> hope its not as lowscoring as the first 2 were



that is going to be hard since pakistans batting order is not that awsome


----------



## darkinsky

girl is hot


----------



## Areesh

darkinsky said:


> girl is hot



Kiyun Indians ki tarah behave kartai ho yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## @nline

Indians Members,

Force to BJP, Congress & Bjarangdal for to get permission to play cricket series against Pakistan.
Then face the magic of Sayeed Ajmal & Abdure Rehman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

> Indians Members,
> 
> Force to BJP, Congress & Bjarangdal for to get permission to play cricket series against Pakistan.
> Then face the magic of Sayeed Ajmal & Abdure Rehman.



They'll never do it. Lmao.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

The English are a bunch of sissies who didn't want to come to Pakistan to play. Now they are getting their arses whipped in Dubai.......


Would u like some scones with the shafting, guvnor?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

18-3???? WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????

Ok, our batting ******* sucks.


----------



## Karachiite

WTF is happening. I want a greenwash of England. I want these Englishmen to be abused and molested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

> WTF is happening. I want a greenwash of England. I want these Englishmen to be abused and molested.



Dude I'm about to ******* cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

it seems to be a bowling pitch, Pakistani bowlers could also be deadlier.


----------



## Areesh

Please be patient. Match has just started. It is a test match not T20.


----------



## Baby Leone

another...:O


----------



## RazPaK

> Please be patient. Match has just started. It is a test match not T20.



21-4. Yeah bro. I'm going to start crying.


----------



## Baby Leone

wrong decision by misbah to bat first...

hafees also gone...


----------



## RazPaK

Paaaaaaaaaanchooooooooo*


----------



## Awesome

Hafeez ko ghalat out dia... If they take disciplinary action against him for clapping sarcastically somebody needs to send the umpires to rondhi school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

what is ths happening.


----------



## RazPaK

> what is ths happening.



Exactly. Lmao. EXACTLY.

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------

22-5. Yeap we got white-washed.


----------



## Karachiite

Screw this I'm going to sleep.


----------



## RazPaK

> Screw this I'm going to sleep.



Never give up. Never surrender.


----------



## Gold1010

wow wtf Pakistan are getting brewed up.


----------



## rabia kashmiri

one of my kashmiri frnd living in srinagar has just told me that there was huge celebration in occupied territory on pakistan's victory.wow,our proud pakistanis

Akhter bhai amazing,stay blessed and very safe 
love u kashmiris

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD


----------



## RazPaK

> wow wtf Pakistan are getting brewed up.



SHUT UP AUSSIE!


----------



## Baby Leone

Now the ball is getting old i hope they (Asad/Umar) will stay on the crease for the whole day...


----------



## Gold1010

RazPaK said:


> SHUT UP AUSSIE!



LIKE WOW DESTROYED

Whats the test series score and how many tests?


----------



## RazPaK

> LIKE WOW DESTROYED



We'll come back.


----------



## Imran Khan

lutt gay barbaad ho gay english team badla leny per a gai hai pakistan 50 bhi bana le to bhut ho ga . oyee kanjroo test ka lowest score mat bana dena ab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------

omfg 39-6.


----------



## Gold1010

Whats the test series score and how many tests?


----------



## Baby Leone

its time to play agressively should be atleast more than 72 runs..


----------



## rabia kashmiri

what's happening?it's impossible
misbah 11 will rise and shine inshaALLAH:
pakistanAKISTAN ZINDABAD


----------



## RazPaK

DUDE WTF? ARE THEY THROWING THE MATCH?


----------



## Baby Leone

It should be the lowest score match by both teams...

England bowlers & umpires are cheating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK




----------



## Mani2020

Sorry guys my gut feeling is proving wrong....i was sensing that my guts are getting fragile now a days lol.......batting has always let us down ...specially in this series if you see on paper the batting looks pretty weak and sleek batting line-up ....apparently with this batting you cant beat the bests ...its the bowling that is winning us the matches ...if you look at the scores throughout this series its a sad story... 338, 257 and 214 on good tracks


----------



## Gold1010

Mr Javed said:


> It should be the lowest score match by both teams...
> 
> England bowlers & umpires are cheating



How?


//////////


----------



## Mani2020

RazPaK said:


> DUDE WTF? ARE THEY THROWING THE MATCH?



they may have thought ,ok we have won the series and had enough of praise now its time to get some abuses from the nation...its been so long that no one abused them ...and with pakistan team how can you live for an year without getting abused 

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




Imran Khan said:


> lutt gay barbaad ho gay english team badla leny per a gai hai pakistan 50 bhi bana le to bhut ho ga . oyee kanjroo test ka lowest score mat bana dena ab



dont worry they were impressed by england last innings of 72 all out and they came up and said "tum kar saktay ho tau hum kyoun nahi, hum b duniya ko dikha dain hum kici se kam nahin" lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Waa aaaa Ooooowwwwww

what the hell is going ON!!!!!!!!

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

i think still they have a good chance to bounce back .. Pakistan have brilliant bowlers who will do the trick and hope so batsman will take the responsibilty


----------



## Baby Leone

Aussie4ever said:


> How?
> 
> 
> //////////





no need for reasons they are playing against Pakistan


----------



## Gold1010

Mr Javed said:


> no need for reasons they are playing against Pakistan



No i mean how are the umpires and bowlers cheating? what are they doing thats cheating?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Don't worry Pakistan team is still strong. Bowling is our weapon. Actually this bad batting was expected, because you can't survive if you have all defensive batting. Our first target should be around 100. England is very strong in this match. Pakistan can come back into match. English batsman also can't survive in pressure situation.


----------



## Mani2020

mubarkan ji mubarkan 49-7 alaaa


----------



## Mani2020

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Don't worry Pakistan team is still strong. Bowling is our weapon. Actually this bad batting was expected, because you can't survive if you have all defensive batting. Our first target should be around 100. England is very strong in this match. Pakistan can come back into match. English batsman also can't survive in pressure situation.



you cant always expect your bowling to do it for you making the opposition to melt down on 72 doesnt happen often...its once in a blue moon no matter how strong your bowling is ..... at this stage Pakistan is not looking to even get 100 runs ..... how can you defend 75 runs in first innings? even if england play pathetically and score around 190 runs still there will be 120 runs lead for them ....120 runs lead against this Pakistan batting line up is hell a lot of doing

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

we have batsman who will play 30 balls doesnt matter they score a single run or not .... lol idiotic logic ...staying 20 balls and making 20 runs is alot better than staying 30 balls and doing nothing....misbah the numbskull

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

kya backwas kayl ra hai hain


----------



## RazPaK

If I drank alcohol, the semi final with India and now would be the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Mani2020 said:


> you cant always expect your bowling to do it for you making the opposition to melt down on 72 doesnt happen often...its once in a blue moon no matter how strong your bowling is ..... at this stage Pakistan is not looking to even get 100 runs ..... how can you defend 75 runs in first innings? even if england play pathetically and score around 190 runs still there will be 120 runs lead for them ....120 runs lead against this Pakistan batting line up is hell a lot of doing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------
> 
> we have batsman who will play 30 balls doesnt matter they score a single run or not .... lol idiotic logic ...staying 20 balls and making 20 runs is alot better than staying 30 balls and doing nothing....misbah the numbskull


why we can't expect our bowling in every match. Remember , England is playing against Number bowling team in the world. Even England need to work very hard to get 175 runs. And i don't know why Umar akmal is not playing. We need at-least one aggressive batsman in the team.


----------



## saiyan0321

we are doomed somebody get me a drink plzzzzzz


----------



## saiyan0321

i want to kill these guys what is this **** they r throwing the match they have taken money these bl@##$$@W!$%^^$$&&$

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------

last match i said miracle could save us ab miracle ka baap hi bacha sakta hai


----------



## saiyan0321

what can save pakistan is a score of 200 but reality i doubt a hundred can be reached


----------



## MZUBAIR

Asad has to stick on the wicket and Ajmal has to save one end....

150 + would be justifiable in such a collapse !!!

Lets see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

I think it was early moisture that damaged PAKISTAN team...... they have to reach ~200 ...other wise they wont be able to defend.


----------



## saiyan0321

> I think it was early moisture that damaged PAKISTAN team...... they have to reach ~200 ...other wise they wont be able to defend.



if they do it will be the best play by them ever but we soo need a partnership

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

So far Highest partnership between these 2 ,,
25 runs, Asad and Ajmal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> So far Highest partnership between these 2 ,,
> 25 runs, Asad and Ajmal



if these two can tip tip to hundred then it will be good and we can truly name ourselves the most unpredictable team ever


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Lo ji bata diya k we are very unpredictable team..kabi araam se nhi jeetns hum ney ..pakistsn really need a good batsman as you cannot always rely on bowlers


----------



## saiyan0321

abhi nahi par yeah i never got why didnt they umar akmal or heck afridi we needed a batsmen that can reach a hundred


----------



## saiyan0321

an out ajmal gone and umar gul cant play straight these guys had consistency dddaaaammmm

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

there goes the 200 dream and the fear they cant reach hundred came back


----------



## Baby Leone

Ajmal Gone


----------



## MZUBAIR

Ajmal gone


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

saiyan0321 said:


> abhi nahi par yeah i never got why didnt they umar akmal or heck afridi we needed a batsmen that can reach a hundred


Afridi cannot score in one day and you want him in test match
..his batting average is poor..

lowest score of pak against eng is 70..lets hope they score 100 at least


----------



## MZUBAIR

Asad should drive the inning


----------



## Baby Leone

Asad should make sure that Gul dont come to crease & Asad should nw play agressively


----------



## saiyan0321

> Afridi cannot score in one day and you want him in test match
> ..his batting average is poor..
> 
> lowest score of pak against eng is 70..lets hope they score 100 at least



atleast he scores unlike our current test batsmen and no doubt about umar akmal

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------

umar gul tries to hit sixes its a nightmare dont give the chance at all stick to fours

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

shafiq parawah 100 banadaye tera ALLAH bhala karai


----------



## MZUBAIR

Gull score highest score is 65 against the same team...

Lets pray he play the same as he did before..

Click:- Gull highest Score in Test Cricket
Batting records | Test matches | Cricinfo Statsguru | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Baby Leone

asad should take atleast 1 run to make sure tht gul dont come to crease when over change otherwise...


----------



## MZUBAIR

80 /8

Tough job for Asad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

agree hope he doesnt choke to the pressure


----------



## saiyan0321

out asad shafiq gone


----------



## MZUBAIR

Looks hard to get 100 now


----------



## saiyan0321

our last hope is umer gul either wi will reach 150 or hundred gone


----------



## MZUBAIR

Gull shld take the strike and ...HIT as much as he can....we dont have any option now.

I dont know why *Yonis Khan *is in team...................he has done nothing.

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------

Misbah shld attack................


----------



## saiyan0321

look at how is he playing he is trying to hit a six he needs to play consistent


----------



## Baby Leone

not a single run from Gul not expecting anything from these two...


----------



## saiyan0321

> Gull shld take the strike and ...HIT as much as he can....we dont have any option now.
> 
> I dont know why Yonis Khan is in team...................he has done nothing.



but he should try for fours not sixes it will give a catch


----------



## Baby Leone

& its six mashAllah

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

1st inning should be end in 3 digit plzzz...


----------



## shining eyes

Well, one thing is for sure... From last 2 shots, i think Umer Gull has a very good bat in his hands!


----------



## saiyan0321

my mother just came and asked me whats going on? i told her about the match and she told me achay khasay paisay liye hogay akhir kar balance bhi tu karna hai sara tu nahi jeetay gay inho nay apnay ghar bhi tu chalanay hai  she went of laughing and i couldnt decide how to defend neither did i wanted too


----------



## saiyan0321

finally a hundred i guess gul deserves a thanks  keep it up


----------



## Baby Leone

saiyan0321 said:


> my mother just came and asked me whats going on? i told her about the match and she told me achay khasay paisay liye hogay akhir kar balance bhi tu karna hai sara tu nahi jeetay gay inho nay apnay ghar bhi tu chalanay hai  she went of laughing and i couldnt decide how to defend neither did i wanted too



amazing when we win we are the best when we lose we are cheaters i guess this attitude of our own ppls leads other countries to point fingers at our country & ppls....
we need to change our attitudes


----------



## saiyan0321

monty is dangerous avoid him


----------



## shining eyes

*99-10* SORRY no three figures!!!


----------



## saiyan0321

> amazing when we win we are the best when we lose we are cheaters i guess this attitude of our own ppls leads other countries to point fingers at our country & ppls....
> we need to change our attitudes



go out to street and ask anyone our own image is down everyone will say paisa khaya hai it has just become yaar look at this 99 all out i mean this is just wrong its like our batsmen are trying to throw the much

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

99 one run to get the hundred i cant believe this


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Time for England to get out in 70 Runs. NOW, Time for England TO FACE lions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

pakistan still has a chance three chances fr it to come back if we just retaliate and i mean retaliate like hell like mad and take them out with just a few runs lead ten we can do it we can win

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------




> Time for England to get out in 70 Runs. NOW, Time for England TO FACE lions



our pride the bowlers and also the time to test englands training if the got anything and england watch out they are a thousand times better then our batsmen  thats where our talent lies


----------



## shining eyes

saiyan0321 said:


> my mother just came and asked me whats going on? i told her about the match and she told me achay khasay paisay liye hogay akhir kar balance bhi tu karna hai sara tu nahi jeetay gay inho nay apnay ghar bhi tu chalanay hai  she went of laughing and i couldnt decide how to defend neither did i wanted too


Ladies often make illogical comments and make you embarrassed when you don't want to be! It also happens to me sometime when my grandmother says something like that!


----------



## saiyan0321

> Ladies often make illogical comments and make you embarrassed when you don't want to be! It also happens to me sometime when my grandmother says something like that!



i hear you but if i had a triple figure i could have defended better but now its time we improve our image lets the bowling attack begin and we see them leave at 70 again

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

hey anyone know where i can watch live in case light goes off


----------



## shining eyes

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Time for England to get out in* 70 *Runs. NOW, Time for England TO FACE lions


Doubt this number because the pitch is changed as well as the day! Lets hope for the best!


----------



## Areesh

saiyan0321 said:


> go out to street and ask anyone our own image is down everyone will say paisa khaya hai it has just become yaar look at this 99 all out i mean this is just wrong its like our batsmen are trying to throw the much
> 
> 99 one run to get the hundred i cant believe this



England was bowled out for just 72 in last match. Relax it is a game. Yeah we performed pathetic today but we have performed overwhelmingly good in the past one year or more. Paisai khanai ki baat woh log kartai hain jo cricket ko nahi samajhtai.


----------



## saiyan0321

cmon cheema get an out and put the pressure

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




> England was bowled out for just 72 in last match. Relax it is a game. Yeah we performed pathetic today but we have performed overwhelmingly good in the past one year or more. Paisai khanai ki baat woh log kartai hain jo cricket ko nahi samajhtai.



hey i am praying for tat too hope we can get them out with a small lead or a miracle before that


----------



## Areesh

By the way India has bowled out Australia for just 130 runs in T20. Good day for the minnows.


----------



## saiyan0321

question shouldnt we have played the spinners first to get early outs or are we trying to tire them out

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

taken out gone yeeeeessssssssss i see a 72 all out


----------



## Baby Leone

Areesh said:


> England was bowled out for just 72 in last match. Relax it is a game. Yeah we performed pathetic today but we have performed overwhelmingly good in the past one year or more. Paisai khanai ki baat woh log kartai hain jo cricket ko nahi samajhtai.



they didnt said the same (Paisa khaya ho ga) for england when they get out for only 72. its high time that our ignorant ppls understand tht this is the game & every thing can happen. Its easy to sit in front of TV & saying BS but hard to face on ground


----------



## shining eyes

*Settled cook is GONE
First blood has been drawn!!*


----------



## saiyan0321

> By the way India has bowled out Australia for just 130 runs in T20. Good day for the minnows.



man ok lets see how they retaliate too


----------



## Baby Leone

Cook gone...


----------



## saiyan0321

> they didnt said the same (Paisa khaya ho ga) for england when they get out for only 72. its high time that our ignorant ppls understand tht this is the game & every thing can happen. Its easy to sit in front of TV & saying BS but hard to face on ground



dude chill relax dont take it that personally 

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




> First blood has been drawn!!



yes we will do a rambo and take them all out like in rambo first blood


----------



## saiyan0321

lagta hai mr javed naraz ho gaye


----------



## Areesh

Mr Javed said:


> they didnt said the same (Paisa khaya ho ga) for england when they get out for only 72. its high time that our ignorant ppls understand tht this is the game & every thing can happen. Its easy to sit in front of TV & saying BS but hard to face on ground



Very true Mr Javed. Well said.


----------



## Baby Leone

saiyan0321 said:


> lagta hai mr javed naraz ho gaye




i really feel bad to see the attitude of our own ppls this happend to only sub continent.


----------



## saiyan0321

> i really feel bad to see the attitude of our own ppls this happend to only sub continent.



chill on yaar this is how it was it is it will be vote ki soch ajayge yeh soch nahi change honay wali


----------



## Baby Leone

another wicket trott gone...


----------



## shining eyes

Woah another gone This is Trott!!! well well
Everybody considered this match to be a run fest Ohh dear!!


----------



## saiyan0321

another out we are tightening them get the top 5 order out and we can save our selves

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------

take peiterson out too

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

trott was a not out wow unbelieveable they missed one hell of a review

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------

 God is helping us


----------



## shining eyes

LOL this happens!!!
If it were reviewed? It would have been not out!
But what had happened with Hafeez? was miserable by third(indian) inexperienced umpire!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> LOL this happens!!!
> If it were reviewed? It would have been not out!
> But what had happened with Hafeez? was miserable by third(indian) inexperienced umpire!



well this match alone you wont hear me complaining as long as he doesnt say not out


----------



## Baby Leone

saiyan0321 said:


> lagta hai mr javed naraz ho gaye




Saiyan bhai me boht guse me huhn...

:p


----------



## saiyan0321

> Saiyan bhai me boht guse me huhn...



aik aur out hojaye ga khudi ghusay nikal jaye gay P


----------



## Baby Leone

saiyan0321 said:


> aik aur out hojaye ga khudi ghusay nikal jaye gay P




jab tk nai hota out tbi tk i will be angry...

soo be aware


----------



## saiyan0321

aware hi hain PP


----------



## saiyan0321

tea time 

this is tea for english players shocked as hell with the match


----------



## Baby Leone

saiyan0321 said:


> tea time
> 
> this is tea for english players shocked as hell with the match




u scared me...


----------



## darkinsky

what happened?


----------



## saiyan0321

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




> u scared me...



koi purani yaad


----------



## Baby Leone

saiyan0321 said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> koi purani yaad



nai but this lady looks like my teacher her name was Medam Lanka she was dark but looks same ...

me us see bohtttttttttttttttttttttt ziada darta tha....


----------



## saiyan0321

> nai but this lady looks like my teacher her name was Medam Lanka she was dark but looks same ...
> 
> me us see bohtttttttttttttttttttttt ziada darta tha....



reallyy ap ki himat mai tu school chor daita


----------



## Baby Leone

saiyan0321 said:


> reallyy ap ki himat mai tu school chor daita





yr mom manti hi nai thi...


----------



## saiyan0321

going to eat something now hope we do better


----------



## Baby Leone

45 now why the hell they are nt using Abdurehman?

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

rehman comes...

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

Pakistan was taking england too light ......


----------



## Edevelop

LOL @ Adnan Akmal
"Come on boys Come on......................", "yeaaaayyyyyyy........."
Its so annoying


----------



## Baby Leone

is there ny hope i guess pitch is getting change...


----------



## drunken-monke

Can we hope a England whitewash here


----------



## Baby Leone

drunken-monke said:


> Can we hope a England whitewash here



Yes

England 74/4


----------



## saiyan0321

well we are giving them a hard time we just have stop any chance of a partnership

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------

 they need to take strauss out

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------

wait was that an out if that was the umpires need their heads examined


----------



## saiyan0321

we got another well used review go morgan bye bye 88 5


----------



## Baby Leone

Morgan Out

Replays are in - if referred, Pakistan would have had a wicket of straus


----------



## saiyan0321

and that was the one needed to go


----------



## Baby Leone

Misbah uncle don''t refer on gud time...


----------



## saiyan0321

uncle misbah keep your head in the game

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------

if we get two more wickets before they reach 99 then we are good


----------



## Bratva

England has a bright chance of giving 100-150 lead to Pakistan and how Pakistan crumbled in first innings, i dont have any hope for our batting performing any better in second inning which means England has bright chance of winning this test.


----------



## saiyan0321

prior gone bowled

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

they couldnt get the lead and lost 6 wickets our bowling attack is truly something to be proud of unlike ...........

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

scores leveled


----------



## Karachiite

Someone teach Cheema how to bowl. This guy is useless, bring in Wahab and he'll show how its done. Anyways we need a couple of fast wickets tomorrow early on.


----------



## Bratva

Karachiite said:


> Someone teach Cheema how to bowl. This guy is useless, bring in Wahab and he'll show how its done. Anyways we need a couple of fast wickets tomorrow early on.



Pakistani coach and captain is either idiot or over confident that's why they had not bring Wahab riaz in all 3 test matches.


----------



## Amolthebest

I predicted in some initial replies of this thread that Pakistan will sweep the series and they are favorites. Nobody believes me.


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Edevelop

Karachiite said:


> Someone teach Cheema how to bowl. This guy is useless, bring in Wahab and he'll show how its done. Anyways we need a couple of fast wickets tomorrow early on.



ru kidding?
Cheema bowled only 4 overs today and gave only 9 runs... I believe he should be given chances to bowl more overs.
I agree, Wahab should have been the replacement in the first place...


----------



## alibaz

I think first day of match ended with failures and hopes for both teams. England after doing great in bowling could not take benefit of side lining Pakistan in this match. However still one good knock by any single batsman can put them in driving seat again and few wickets for Pakistan will boost Pakistan for second innings. Good thing about match is, it will end with a result in favor of either side. Am sure it will again be a very interesting match, I would say test cricket at it's best.


----------



## Don Jaguar

England all out for 141 runs, and with a lead of 42 runs. 

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

Abdur rehman again!!!


----------



## Areesh

Match again hangs in the balance in my opinion.


----------



## ameer219

28-2 tsk tsk.!

Praying Pakistan creates a stable partnership.


----------



## ameer219

53-2! Stable partnership in the making between Younus and Azhar!


----------



## fd24

88 for 2 - thats 46 run lead. Incredible situation in the game considering they were 48 for 7 yesterday!!
A team has not been bowled out for less than 100 and gone on to win a test match in 100 years! Boy this Pakistani team keeps doing me so proud. Whatever happens - im proud to see these guys representing my nation!!

JonAsad - i hope you are enjoying it too!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

Pakistan 99 & 97/2 (46.0 ov)
England 141
Pakistan lead by 55 runs with 8 wickets remaining
Day 2 - Session 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Younis looking good - smacks a couple of 4s. lead is 66.


----------



## fd24

and another 4! Younis is now 51 and 72 run lead!!!


----------



## Don Jaguar

superkaif said:


> and another 4! Younis is now 51 and *72 run lead*!!!



That's it.

Ab abdur rehman aur ajmal ko bula lo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Don Jaguar said:


> That's it.
> 
> Ab abdur rehman aur ajmal ko bula lo.



78 now!! Its tea time Shall we declare??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

Boys - just have a think - when Pakistan were bowled out for 99 - did you think 1 day later they would have bowled out England and be 77 runs ahead? I dont think there is any team that could have achieved such a turn around. You got to give it to these boys - they never give in - proud win draw or lose - never stop the fight!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Pak 142/2 
100 Runs ahead of England 
Younis 64
Azhar 50
Keep going


----------



## saiyan0321

title most unpredictable team given and well recieved we can snatch victory from the english jaws of defeat and vice versa too
and now if we give them a 200 lead and let the spinners handle it i think we can win this and give them a white wash they wont forget in a hundred years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

if younis stays he can get the first hundred of the series something to be proud about


----------



## alibaz

Century by Younis Khan
Pakistan 194/2 lead by 152
great recovery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Century by Younis Khan
> Pakistan 194/2 lead by 152
> great recovery



first century of the entire series younis khan saved the match for us thats for sure their partnership if now azhar can do it too then we can be saved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

113 plz reach 200 younis khan


----------



## saiyan0321

day over 222 2 now if we can hold this tomorrow too we can do this


----------



## fd24

222 for 2 end of play - Pakistan 180 ahead - incredible cricket from out team - something to be really proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

At the end of day 2 Pakistan are at a big double Nelson 222/2
Younis Khan 115*
Azhar Ali 75*
Pakistan are 180 runs ahead

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------




superkaif said:


> 222 for 2 end of play - Pakistan 180 ahead - incredible cricket from out team - something to be really proud.



All nahosats have departed with the departure of fat butt- butt-


----------



## farhan_9909

Ma baap k hukam maanay ki misaaal
AIk baar aik larka street ma cricket khell rha tha k usne GHALTI se shot mara aur uskay gharrr ball chala gya
uski maaa nikli aur kaha beta "PIR" se shott mattt marna

Is baat ko guzra bohot saal ho gaye aur uss larkay ne aj tak kabhi shot nii mara

aj kall log usey Misba Ul Haq k naam se jante ha 



Just a joke

i would say he's the best captain
inshAllah we will wash england in ODI and t20 both


----------



## Safriz

pakistani team is the mpst unpredictable ever..
fitst inings they were out so quick..now they are batting so brilliantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

inshallah younus's double century tomorrow

and ali's century


----------



## Arsalan

So like Pakistan,,,,
 
just a day after being bowled out for 99, Pakistan controls the same test match with a lead of 180 with 8 wickets in hand!!

Go Pakistan!!
Zindabad!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

Congrats Younus Khan for your century!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

great comeback and batting by YK and AAli - unbeaten stand for the 3rd wicket. the team needs to score another 150-200 runs (which it can) and then turn the squeeze on the poms! - but then no one knows how the pitch will behave tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Wonderful day for Pakistan. The match has shifted heavily in the favor of Pakistan. We have a now very good chance of a green wash.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

we have to keep in mind the pitch is dead now, and will also test our bowlers esp fasshhhtt bowlers


----------



## Areesh

And congrats to younis khan for the brilliant century. What a player. One who is truly underrated.


----------



## saiyan0321

england should just surrender saying "screw it enough embarrassing we should just cut our losses" hahahaha we should give them a 300 lead and watch them grow yellow


----------



## Safriz

yup..the pitch has helped pakistani batsmen..it will do the same to english batsmem too.


----------



## fd24

darkinsky said:


> we have to keep in mind the pitch is dead now, and will also test our bowlers esp fasshhhtt bowlers



brother - the longer the game goes on the better it will become for our spinners. The problem for England is their players seem to have lost the bottle and they are getting themselves out. For example Ian bell has been out 4 times in 30 balls for 11 runs. I wanted a lead of 200 - its now going to be much bigger than this and now i can confidently say i will be most surprised if i dont see the pomms getting white and green washed...


----------



## saiyan0321

but we have our spinners that are awsome

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

our proud spinners that can out anyone i have hopes with them that they will help us win with a major lead


----------



## soul hacker

Tomorrow's headlines on Indian Media...
Pakistan ne chora diye Eng. k chakkay.. Younis ne banai Series ki 1st century,
Dekh rhay haina Sachin.. Aisy banatay hain Century..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

funny beyond funny dude


----------



## Baby Leone

saiyan0321 said:


> funny beyond funny dude




now wht are ur mother's views on 144 all out for england & Pakistan's return in match strongly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> now wht are ur mother's views on 144 all out for england & Pakistan's return in match strongly?



didnt tell her i dont gloat on my mother i respect her alot and her views and dont mind but dont drag her into this dude


----------



## saiyan0321

i am glad pakistan has a strong lead hope we keep it up there is a downside to the most unpredictable team ever


----------



## Baby Leone

saiyan0321 said:


> didnt tell her i dont gloat on my mother i respect her alot and her views and dont mind but dont drag her into this dude



me to sirf poch raha tha

u ueself said abt her

nyways no more post on this topic nw frm me...


----------



## saiyan0321

right back to topic what do you think about their position?


----------



## Mani2020

How many times you have seen so many things in a single test match? oh man people who are saying that pitch has flatten out blah blah and finding excuses to not give credit to the batsman , the way they bated and handled pressure must know that england too bated on the same pitch today morning but they lost 4 wickets for 37 runs ......

As for the pitch is concerned i think with the time it will get more slower and slower as the day progresses and slower doesnot always mean better for batsmen rather it will further dry up and offer more spin also it will start crumbling and if you have noted the rough patches where the bowler lands there are quite a few and couple of balls from monty spun from that patch and england has 5 left handed batsmen out of these 5 2 are openers plus the fact Abdul Rehman is left arm bowler so it will suit him too...

The only fear is Pakistan batting collapse tomorrow morning with new ball..i hope and wish it doesnot happen ...if Pak can survive first 1 hour then *inshALLAH* we will manage around 400 runs that will make it 358 runs lead....so it will be v good for us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

we need someone who writes 40 lines  where mani2020 he didnt comment much


----------



## Mani2020

saiyan0321 said:


> we need someone who writes 40 lines  where mani2020 he didnt comment much



i have done above........


----------



## saiyan0321

> The only fear is Pakistan batting collapse tomorrow morning



and thus the most unpredictable team ever 

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




> i have done above........



minute before i wrote the post


----------



## Baby Leone

saiyan0321 said:


> right back to topic what do you think about their position?



saiyan ke elawa mere views sab sun lo....

IMO Pakistan will white was endland


----------



## Hyde

very well played by Pakistan

Hope they can whitewash the series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Fack, sorry for being late to the party guys, but I was watching it too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

RazPaK said:


> Fack, sorry for being late to the party guys, but I was watching it too!



you are party pooper - you missed 1 hell of a good show man!!


----------



## RazPaK

I thoroughly enjoyed the green-washing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Waiting for YK double century & AA century.

It seems like Pakistan can easily give them 300+target, we already reach 180, just 120 more to go. So if YK gets his double century & AA gets his century Pakistan will be around 300 run lead. Hope this duo don't do any silly mistake & keep going for their centuries.


----------



## alibaz

Match has entered into a very interesting stage, I think tomorrow first hour will be of great importance cause the ball is new and bowlers will also be fresh. If overnight batsman manage to stay in crease for first hour without losing wicket may be 15-20 runs in this period , this will seriously dent English morale. Don't forget more bowling by England will increase rough on pitch by over the wicket bowling and will seriously test left hand batsmen which England has in abundance. Overall match is tilted in Pakistan's favor but still open for any team, I must say test cricket is at it's best.


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

best of luck for 3-0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Well I enjoyed this match a lot... but want a tight finish in the final match. Hope Pakistan can post a target of 350+ and English team goes close to this target with only last wickets in hand  300/7 sounds nice for England 

If Pakistan wants to be on the dominating side in this match then they must play all day tomorrow and probably the first session on the 4th day


----------



## Rahil khan

Pakistan should play at least two sessions tomorrow. As a result they will be able to give round about a total of 375 to England easily. As we know new ball has been taken already which will bounce and swing in early half an hour with some assistance from the pitch. If these two batmen managed to pass the crucial half hour tomorrow, definitely Pakistan team will be in a driving seat.


----------



## alibaz

Rahil khan said:


> Pakistan should play at least two sessions tomorrow. As a result they will be able to give round about a total of 375 to England easily. As we know new ball has been taken already which will bounce and swing in early half an hour with some assistance from the pitch. If these two batmen managed to pass the crucial half hour tomorrow, definitely Pakistan team will be in a driving seat.



It will be hard to add about 200 runs in two sessions. During this series generally teams have scored less than 100 runs in a session so may be they have to play three to four sessions. Wicket is not easy to play, Younis and Azhar have settled by putting in a lot of handwork. Tomorrow will be new day and they have to take a fresh start. Who knows what happens tomorrow, this match is already full with surprises. There is no Dearth of time for both teams, only requirement is to apply themselves correctly and display of mental strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Even the former Indian greats were impressed by the batting of Younis Khan and Azhar Ali.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

Areesh said:


> Even the former Indian greats were impressed by the batting of Younis Khan and Azhar Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



yes i noticed that - i noticed they both stood and applauded vigorously for Younis getting his 100. Both showed who they support - good to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

is it last test match?


----------



## fd24

loveicon said:


> is it last test match?



yes - it could be played 3 won 3 for Pakistan!


----------



## Sugarcane

superkaif said:


> yes - it could be played 3 won 3 for Pakistan!



Great...... Best of luck


----------



## fd24

Guys make a note of the 10th of Feb - Afghanistan will be playing Pakistan in UAE - i think Afghanistan have got fantastic potential to join the test nations in the next 5 years...


----------



## Sugarcane

superkaif said:


> Guys make a note of the 10th of Feb - Afghanistan will be playing Pakistan in UAE - i think Afghanistan have got fantastic potential to join the test nations in the next 5 years...



since when Afghanistan started playing cricket? must be dummy question but i stopped watching cricket after retirement of my fav. Wasim Akram - Salay nay final mai paisay lay liay


----------



## Rahil khan

superkaif said:


> yes i noticed that - i noticed they both stood and applauded vigorously for Younis getting his 100. Both showed who they support - good to see.


 
Its good to see the former two Indian legends watching Pakistan giving a clean sweep to world No 1 team.....yes of course after getting humiliated by Australia perhaps both are enjoying real quality cricket.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian nationalist

Rahil khan said:


> Its good to see the former two Indian legends watching Pakistan giving a clean sweep to world No 1 team.....yes of course after getting humiliated by Australia perhaps both are enjoying real quality cricket.......


Semi final 2011

India world champions


----------



## Rahil khan

Indian nationalist said:


> Semi final 2011
> 
> India world champions


 
You don't need to remind us the Semi Final of World Cup 2011. Sir, let me tell you it was the most satisfactory performance by Pakistan cricket team according to the circumstances in which they were playing. They played all there matches in the extreme hot and humid conditions of Sri Lanka and they defeated Sri Lanka and unbeatable Australia. Before World Cup was Pakistan hot favorite? Certainly not. But they managed to reach to the semi finals, in fact Pakistan survived till the second last match of the world cup. Shahid Afridi promised the nation that they will reach the semi finals. And he and his team did that. On the semi final day it was the self believe that led India to the victory stand. Surely they deserved world cup. But we as Pakistanis were proud of our team because they fought hard in a very difficult hard tough situation.


----------



## unicorn

*The Younis Khan master class *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

you get few such pictures in your lifetime. Satisfied and holding your bat with glory!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

tbvh, younus khan is a bloody flat pitch player, and this is where his class comes, if u ask me, i say drop him, this guy makes a century when nearly he gets dropped

we need consistent players


----------



## Mani2020

Indian nationalist said:


> Semi final 2011
> 
> India world champions



its always better to live in present and see what you can achieve at present rather than looking back at what you have achieved in the past, because doing so will spoil your present and your spoiled present will spoil your future as then your current present will be your past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

the umpires need their eyes checked and head examined. they are making alot of wrong decision and i hate to say it but two really slow players have come azhar and misbah azhar still hasnt reached a hundred dude you played three times nearly ball


----------



## Areesh

darkinsky said:


> tbvh, younus khan is a bloody flat pitch player, and this is where his class comes, if u ask me, i say drop him, this guy makes a century when nearly he gets dropped
> 
> we need consistent players



Yes drop him because he has scored a century. How genius is that!!!


----------



## fatman17

"Absolute masterclass by Younis bhai. I sincerely hope Pakistan can bring little bit more consistency to their batting. No wonder why Pakistan can easily be the strongest test team in the world. Wonder what would the world do if Pakistan had Asif, Amir, Gul, Ajmal and Rehman. Cricket is the loser here that God gave such talent to Asif but didn't give him enough morals. He and Butt dragged that supremely talented little kid Amir into these murky waters. I hope Pakistan players will never involve in this ***** again. Go Pakistan go..sky is your limit - from an Indian."

_nice comments by a cricket lover on cricinfo_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

should pakistan declare now?


----------



## Safriz

if pakistan sets too high target for England....they will stop taking risks and draw the match...
300 is a reasonable target...about which england will be tempted to try acheive and take risks...
Declare now......i demand


----------



## Baby Leone

superkaif said:


> Guys make a note of the 10th of Feb - Afghanistan will be playing Pakistan in UAE - i think Afghanistan have got fantastic potential to join the test nations in the next 5 years...




this is not afghan team Pakistan B team may be they are mostly living in Pakistan & getting training here.


----------



## Safriz

do you think its the pitch thats helping pakistan?
because if its the pitch....then it may help england also when they bat.


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan 99 & 331/3 (130.0 ov)
England 141
Pakistan lead by 289 runs with 7 wickets remaining


----------



## K-Xeroid

safriz said:


> do you think its the pitch thats helping pakistan?
> because if its the pitch....then it may help england also when they bat.


Can't you see spin and variation of their bowlers pitch is getting poorer and poorer to bat specially for left hand batsmans, and england have 6 left handed main batsmans in their batting line up.. Team Pakistan and company got a superb plan and they are working on it..


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Pakistan has 289 runs lead


----------



## Baby Leone

on the first spare time PCB shouls contract with Misbah for coching team when he retired he is very professional n sensible captain Pakistan cricket should not loose him.


----------



## fd24

In this game - Azhar Ali has become an international test batter. He has done a great job. Came in under tremendous pressure - batted so professionally.

Misbah out - lead is 289..... 6 wickets left.


----------



## Pak123

"Wonderful statistics in this series as Saeed ajmal has better batting average (10.25) than Ian Bell (8.20) so far," points out Farhan Sahito. Cricinfo

LOL


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Azhar Ali is the top scorer so far


----------



## saiyan0321

azhar ali played slow but is doing a good match hope he reaches 200 pakistan has been giving them a good lead of 300 runs if our spinners play with us we can beat these guys


----------



## BATMAN

fatman17 said:


> "Absolute masterclass by Younis bhai. I sincerely hope Pakistan can bring little bit more consistency to their batting. No wonder why Pakistan can easily be the strongest test team in the world. Wonder what would the world do if Pakistan had Asif, Amir, Gul, Ajmal and Rehman. Cricket is the loser here that God gave such talent to Asif but didn't give him enough morals. He and Butt dragged that supremely talented little kid Amir into these murky waters. I hope Pakistan players will never involve in this ***** again. Go Pakistan go..sky is your limit - from an Indian."
> 
> _nice comments by a cricket lover on cricinfo_


 
Sir morale comes from your upbringing.
Your parents, society and belief shape it.
Unfortunately, they were product of our society but I hope they have learned a lot from the ordeal and even the whole society have learned out of it.

Still, in my opinion it was lack of maturity which hurt them most.

When they are representing Pakistan they shall be little careful.
Pakistan have many enemies and they shall be careful in talking to strangers or with the circle of their friends & trust.
Asif, never cared while talking on phone with girls or bookies. Such attitude invite for trouble.
Veena was one example.

Perhaps, maturity comes faster in army because of education but these players are **** to fraudsters, criminals. 
What Pakistan team is facing is wrath of foreign intelligence agencies, they are being trapped.
Murder of Bob Wolmer was one example.

When Pakistan team toured Australia in 2010, (by chance) I was in same hotel and i witnessed, Asif being picked up every evening by a RAW operative (in guise of taxi driver), who used to offer him booze and nightlife and he use to stay with that agent all night... till morning and use to sneak into the hotel just before match.
I can indulge more simple details how i identified the RAW operative but that is not the subject matter.

The issue is Pakistan team has been lead into trap due to their ignorance.
Even the blinds can see that spot fixing was a not a real deal, and ICC apparently had punishments pre-planned.

Furthermore, Pakistan politics plays role, Ijaz Butt allowed un-identified characters to roam around the players, on top of that team selection has always been a big question mark.

PCB seem to be a specialist in ruining talent and promoting trash.
Imran Farhat is one of the trash example being promoted again and again, while their was no reason to drop Kamran Akmal in present setup.

We shall not close our eyes like pigeon and point always at players.
Some thing is seriously wrong with PCB & govt.


----------



## fd24

Shafiq and Akmal gone cheaply - Panesar is turning the ball alot. If he is turning it then Ajmal and Rehman must be getting excited! lead 303 and 4 wickets left....


----------



## Safriz

is azhar still there?


----------



## fd24

safriz said:


> is azhar still there?



yes - now Rehman is out. The ball is really beginning to turn. Pakistan are bowling last on this wicket. England have got 6 left handers and they are really going to struggle to cope with this wicket. 304 ahead - 3 wickets left


----------



## Safriz

the wicket has cospired against england...
it stopped turning while pakistan were batting...it has started turning again when england are about to start...


----------



## saiyan0321

damn i leave for 15 minutes and nearly everybody are out still mission accomplished 300 lead


----------



## Sugarcane

BATMAN said:


> ........ but these players are **** to fraudsters, criminals........



That was funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

lol what an idiotic batting by the lower middle order of Pakistan team at one stage Pak was 331-3 and now 350-8 this is ridiculous loosing 4 wickets on 19 runs...and it is not that the ball danced around it was just pathetic bating from the long tail, asad shafiq got out playing a pathetic shot there was nothing extravagant with the ball its just the carelessness , same with adnan akmal this guy pisses me off apart from shouting he cant do anything he was playing inside the line of the ball on a spinning track so got cleaned up again nothing much in the delivery

The only delivery that did a bit was one on which Abdul Rehman got out that too because the ball pitched in rough... Pakistan after this series definitely need to look about their lower middle order because with this batting line up they cant chase scores ....being 331-3 and then 350-8 on a nice track is just hilarious and a crime 

unfortunately there are not much good keepers who can bat are coming out for Pakistan...there have been 3 tried and all 3 are just pathetic to be the least with bat i.e adnan akmal, sarfraz and zulqernain 

Teams like aus,sa,ind, eng,nz and sl has the luxury to have keepers who can bat quite well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Pakistan needs Umar Akmal in this team. Take out Taufeeq Umar from the team and replace him with Umar akmal. Azhar ali and Mohammad Hafeez should open the innings.


----------



## Mani2020

Areesh said:


> Pakistan needs Umar Akmal in this team. Take out Taufeeq Umar from the team and replace him with Umar akmal. Azhar ali and Mohammad Hafeez should open the innings.



Azhar ali always struggles with the new ball so he will not be suited to opening position ,there are few players who are very shaky when they start and needs bit of time to settle down these players are very easy to get initially but later on they may become a hurdle for you.... azhar ali is one of these players who can be easy to get when just arrived other players with same problem are younis khan,mahela jayawardene and ponting to name a few

Ponting is more difficult to get initially compared to younus and mahela because the only problem with ponting when he arrives at the crease is that he plays across the line immediately and with the new ball swinging around it becomes difficult to take lbw or bowled out of the equation


----------



## Areesh

Well may be you are right about that but that is why the coach if their to help him with this problem. He still comes very early to bat thanks to pathetic performance by Taufeeq Umar. Also he used to open innings for KRL in domestic cricket. In my opinion we should take this chance.

Meanwhile in Australia, the ijtamai ziyadti continue.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

I think 650 runs target is good enough to beat England


----------



## RazPaK




----------



## Saifullah Sani

Azhar Ali out


----------



## Areesh

A very healthy lead of 321 runs. Good work Azhar an Younis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

highest 4th inning score by england to win a test is 322 vs AUS in .....*1920 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

324 run Target


----------



## Safriz

counting down for pakistan all out.
10....9......8......7...


----------



## Areesh

324 is the target .


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Waiting for clean sweep


----------



## Areesh

Comment from another forum.



> Gulchrist out. 5 to Panesar in a losing cause again. Typical Sachin follower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Yuvraj diagnosed with cancer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Wtf, for real?


----------



## Saifullah Sani

RazPaK said:


> Wtf, for real?


India batsman Yuvraj Singh diagnosed with lung cancer
BBC Sport - India batsman Yuvraj Singh diagnosed with lung cancer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

324 is good, i was expecting it to be between 350-375. Pak needs at least 2 wickets in last session.




RazPaK said:


>



LoL this sahab has various other forms of addictions too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Areesh said:


> Yes drop him because he has scored a century. How genius is that!!!



yeah im genius, just reminding what i said


----------



## Safriz

pakistan needs some early wickets.


----------



## Mani2020

I told you there is nothing much in the pitch, its quite flat, the ball is not spinning much and if it is its pretty slow turn thus easily manageable ,as a result england batsmen negotiated it well and the day ends at eng being 31-0 

meanwhile taufeeq dropped an easy catch of cook ,so along with taufeeq's poor batting the drop catch adds another award for him,now he gets 4 awards for being a idiot and a review wasted by Pakistan

Believe me england has a very good chance to chase it down ,don't go at the past records records are there to be broken .....on the other hand the pitch is good and there will not be much alien behaviour tomorrow , this is the same pitch were Pakistan saved a game against SA by batting whole 5th day and loosing not a single wicket

Also with a lost review and just a one left there will be a significant effect on bowlers 

So be ready for it


----------



## Areesh

darkinsky said:


> yeah im genius, just reminding what i said



Genius. 

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

Pakistan will inshaAllah win this match. No worries for me at least till now.


----------



## saiyan0321

this match that made me happy pissed me off too i mean if azhar ali and yousaf were out early our score would have been less then 99 why do we have to depend on three players at most there is little team we either stand on bowlers or one two batsmen i am glad we will win this but we soo need to get this right our batting hope we win we need early fast wickets wish we win this and clean sweep this and show these guys that even if we have a little weak order we can still win


----------



## Rahil khan

OOOOO dear its gonna be another exciting day of Test cricket. Real battle between bat and ball. This is what test cricket is all about. Wickets of Strauss, Cook and Peterson are important. If Pakistan managed to get couple of early wickets then i can bet that their mighty batting line will collapse once again.


----------



## American Pakistani

As for now England is going well with 36 for no loss, Pakistan need a break through here atleast within 50 & hopefully 6 wickets within 100.


----------



## Mani2020

Captain Barbossa said:


> Have a little faith, man. I don't think England is gonna win this one. Pakistan just need an early breakthrough and after that England will crumble, I still believe they won't make more than 200. I'll just quote Ramiz Raja, "Pakistan has enough paint for a Whitewash".



Don't under count them they know its do or die for them so definitely they will come all guns blazing, we have so far seen that only those players have succeeded in scoring on this pitch who attacked the bowlers ...and what straus and cook are doing they are attacking where its needed and another improvement is that they are coming on their front foot and taking a big stride to negotiate spin and lbw possibility , if you have seen in the previous matches they were playing on back foot so there is surely an improvement , on the other hand we must admit that Pakistan batting again collapsed yesterday from a place where they would have easily scored 500 runs getting a lead of 458 they end up on loosing 7 wickets on 34 runs , not a single pitch in the world is so deadly that a team looses 7 wickets for 34 runs ,all were just poor shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

a new day a new match we have put up a good fight lets see we can get these guys out pakistan needs to take the top 5 early this will improve our chances alot hope we can win this i am praying

and @mani

none can deny on that one just like you said our batting order is weak if those two didnt score then this would have been game over at best 100


----------



## saiyan0321

cable gone watching live from some english channel and the best part is their ads have some real hot girls in them


----------



## saiyan0321

we got one strauss gone we got strauss how is that 48/1


----------



## saiyan0321

the English nightmare took the wicket of the captain P


----------



## Baby Leone

am sure atleast two or three will go before lunch...

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

A big sigh of relief for Akmal who's got away with an absolute howler...is this the start now for Pakistan to go on and get among the England order once again...


----------



## Baby Leone

now Pakistan is paying for the dropped catches...

remember catches win matches?


----------



## Baby Leone

Trott gone


----------



## Saifullah Sani

need 8 more


----------



## Pak123

Coincidence or what ??? Anyways it's amazing !







---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

U can check it here before the 2nd session starts 

Eng 89/2 (49.0 ov, KP Pietersen 1*, AN Cook 41*, Saeed Ajmal 1/16) - Lunch | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raavan

Pak123 said:


> Coincidence or what ??? Anyways it's amazing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------
> 
> U can check it here before the 2nd session starts
> 
> Eng 89/2 (49.0 ov, KP Pietersen 1*, AN Cook 41*, Saeed Ajmal 1/16) - Lunch | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo



That is an AMAZING find

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rabia kashmiri

I hope AJMAL& ABDUR REHMAN's magic will work inshaALLAH


----------



## saiyan0321

light came back and found 89/2 thats great they are scoring slowly and getting out if we hold our own and take a few wickets more early then we got this in the bag but cook needs to go we have take him out before he does some damage he is own his way to do that

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

the thats get me is why do they drop good catches we seriously have to work on that if we had caught those catches the score would have been lower with more wickets


----------



## saiyan0321

they better get anther out i am starting to worry a little bit but just a little PP


----------



## fd24

Cook gone Pieteson gone 120 for 4!!! only 6 to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby Leone

now than chances for england win is becoming less n less


----------



## saiyan0321

i missed both outs damn zardari light always goes but thats great we took them out 151/4 if we get two more outs before 180 the game is in the bag and we can get the streamers ready 

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

ajmal is working magic again and we stopped cooks 50 take that we wont let you guys reach fifty in this match much less a hundred INSHALLAH we will win


----------



## saiyan0321

out gul got him bell really just gave the catch another nail to the englands coffin


----------



## saiyan0321

keep the nails coming


----------



## Saifullah Sani

MORGEN OUT


----------



## saiyan0321

morgan gone the nails coming coming and coming

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------

i see a white wash coming


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Clean sweep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

the guy that never thinks himself out just came to the crease stuart broad PP


----------



## alibaz

England in serious trouble. 6 Down for 165. Its approx half way and more than half down.


----------



## saiyan0321

> England in serious trouble. 6 Down for 165. Its approx half way and more than half down.



another one goes i will relax that will take them down


----------



## saiyan0321

tea time hope we take them all out today


----------



## fatman17

its tea and biscuits - 4 wickets to go for a 'Cleen Sweep"
lets go PK


----------



## aks18

it will be Green Sweep


----------



## chauvunist

Broad is gone..


----------



## alibaz

Broad gone, green has started over with for green wash


----------



## saiyan0321

new ball did a trick out broad gone the guy that could have been very dangerous for us man hope they really wrap this up in this session


----------



## Saifullah Sani

OUT


----------



## saiyan0321

a green wash for the whites is coming up INSHALLAH


----------



## alibaz

England are 201/7, now it's matter of 124 runs or three wickets.


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## saiyan0321

> England are 201/7, now it's matter of 124 runs or three wickets.



if one more falls its over and that one has to be prior


----------



## saiyan0321

nonono damn


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Decision reviewed not out


----------



## alibaz

Swann gone, eight down


----------



## Saifullah Sani

SWAWN OUT


----------



## saiyan0321

swan gone another wicket gul is on fire

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------

hahaha they can look at all they want its an out let the washing begin


----------



## Saifullah Sani

UMAR GUL got 4 Wickets


----------



## saiyan0321

> UMAR GUL got 4 Wickets



he gets another its a 5th wicket haul so far the series was for spinners he gets the wickets he can prove that fast bowlers had a hand too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Pakistan needs 2 wickets to



England


----------



## Baby Leone

who will take this last two wickets ny idea?


----------



## Bratva

check out the coincidence.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Azhar Ali top scorer 254 Runs


----------



## saiyan0321

prior needs to go at all cost take him out

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------

he missed that catch cmon adnan


----------



## saiyan0321

ajmal  take them all out


----------



## Sugarcane

What's status guys


----------



## saiyan0321

230/8 england need 94 runs to win prior is standing there is the only wall between pakistan and a white wash


----------



## Baby Leone

only one wicket...

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

If not taking prior attck the other end yr take the anderson wicket


----------



## saiyan0321

prior wicket has to be taken he goes its game over but he needs to go


----------



## Saifullah Sani

OUT need 1 more to


----------



## saiyan0321

anderson out he took him ajmal played with him like a child and last ball of the over took him out amazing catch by younis nice nice just one more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Pakistan wins, England green washed


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Can Monte Panesar do it for England????

*NO*


----------



## saiyan0321

given can we win this review is on


----------



## ameer219

Pakistan won!!! Congrats to the team for the Green Wash!!!!!


----------



## saiyan0321

pakistan won our white wash or should i call green wash we won take that brits and 71 runs with a day to spare yeeeesssssss

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

pakistan and england each never had a white wash woth the other but pakistan got the first


----------



## uski2002

252/10 PAKISTAN WON 3RD & FINAL TEST WITH 71 RUNS ............


----------



## SBD-3

Whites been White Washed, now lets see what their media has in sleves for England and Pakistan


----------



## saiyan0321

test cricket is the true test of skill and a team and we beat the top no 1 team in the world a true time to celebrate


----------



## Baby Leone

yupppy a whitewash to england by Pakistan


----------



## saiyan0321

> Whites been White Washed, now lets see what their media has in sleves for England and Pakistan



i will be looking at indian media lets see what they will say about P


----------



## Alpha Omega

Pakistan complete a 3-0 series whitewash over England in Dubai with a 71-run victory. 
We did it!!!


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## saiyan0321

we have our faults but we won lets just enjoy the victory


----------



## Saifullah Sani

ENGLAND WHITE WASHED


----------



## raavan

CONGRATS and thank you for putting much needed balm on our wounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Do brits also give aid to Pakistan????


----------



## fd24

*They have played some glorious cricket, mainly with the ball, and become the first Pakistan side to whitewash England. Andrew Strauss's side are gracious in defeat, all coming onto the field to warmly shake their opponents' hands. For them, the question is: to what extent was this an aberration and to what extent was it a regression towards the mean. More the former than the latter, surely, although we will have a better idea after the Sri Lanka series. Still, they are getting better. They lost the first Test by an innings, the second by 72 runs and the third by 71 runs. At this rate they'll be winning Tests against Pakistan by the year 2073.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

lets not forget our opponents they played great a cake for them too 









just kidding!!!!!! how do you brits like that eat eat there plenty more green washes where that came from


----------



## Karachiite

Greenwash  

How many years in jail will the Pakistani bowlers get for raping the whole English team? Izzat unki loot li.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

raavan said:


> CONGRATS and thank you for putting much needed balm on our wounds


YOU NEED BALM PAL


----------



## saiyan0321

> Do brits also give aid to Pakistan????



why is that important but no


----------



## Hyde

*Congratulations Pakistan for this historic Whitewash

Hope you continue the winning streak and become Number 1 soon in all formats of the game!!!*


----------



## ameer219

Hum Hain Pakistani - YouTube


----------



## saiyan0321

everybody grab a cup cake of victory over the number one team who beat the world champions too  we proved we can do anything


----------



## Sugarcane

saiyan0321 said:


> why is that important but no



If yes, they start screaming to cut it because they would be expecting to white-wash pakistan


----------



## Bratva

It was a day of coincidences, batsmen and bowlers average becoming equal, Then pattern of how 4 English batsmen got out and also prior and cook both stuck on 49 and never made 50


----------



## saiyan0321

apparently british media will say we already said ajmal cheats umar gul hides the ball what does he do then? he hides the ball so he must be ball tampering? i mean look at their history pakistan always ball tampers?
its gotta be one of the above  hahahahahahaha looking so forward to it 

pakistan zindabad


----------



## saiyan0321

> If yes, they start screaming to cut it because they would be expecting to white-wash pakistan



no we dont but if the tell america to stop aid it will be double gift for us 

and plz use the word green wash not white washPP


----------



## fawwaxs

\o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/

BrownWash, WhiteWash, GreenWash - take it as you want its gonna hurt the English 3-0


----------



## mahi25

a heartly congratulations to all the pakistani fans from an indian!!!one thing that has been shown in this series that england doesnt deserve to be a number one test side..even i can play better spin than them!!!ajmal..u beauty!! a bowler who can trouble the master in th WC SF can do anything and so he showed!!hope he is allowed to bowl the way he bowls , by the ICC!!and one thing more...pls pray that our cricket team could also win some matches.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

man of the series saeed ajmal no doubt about truly deserving his bowling saved us alot


----------



## Imran Khan

lolz akher badla le liya hum ne amir ko release ker diya unhoon ne test har ker ab baki jeet ker asif or salman but ko nikalo bahir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F.O.X

Well Done Pakistan team , You have made us proud. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sachin@india

kUDOS to Pakistani team and congrats to Pakistan... well played !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

Where can i watch the indian news channel Lmao i wanna hear it again.. Seeko in se

yeh jawan hoon in se seeko ..besharmo ..dawee tu bare bare karte ho dekho is yuwa team ko and bla bla

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fd24

saiyan0321 said:


> man of the series saeed ajmal no doubt about truly deserving his bowling saved us alot



*Listening to the commentary they are questioning Ajmals action... Why the hell are they such sore losers? We bashed them everywhere. Top 5 run makers in the series - Pakistani. Top 3 bowlers - Pakistani. Pakistan beat them fair and square - they cant handle the truth. Number 1 status my foot! They need to grow up and be gracious in the face of defeat! *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## darkinsky

india whitewashed
england white washed


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

3-0 hurrayyy yahoooo yippieee ! congratulations pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahi25

when is pakistan actually playing against aus / eng /sa in their own backyard????if pakistan can atleast draw a series there then only i will consider them very very good!!!actually no team at the moment can proudly claim to be a champion as all are champions in their own backyard


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

3-0 hurrayyy- 0 yahoooo-0 yippieee-0 ! congratulations pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

crimemaster_gogo said:


> 3-0 hurrayyy- 0 yahoooo-0 yippieee-0 ! congratulations pakistan.



Great to see our Indian friends congratulating us - thanks gogo and the boys!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

WELL DONE TEAM PAKISTAN!!!


----------



## Windjammer

*Even the local Scottish guys popped in to congratulate me for thrashing England.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## saiyan0321

> Even the local Scottish guys popped in to congratulate me for thrashing England.



they are going for freedom we are their idealsPP


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Respect for Misbah Ul Haq, 

ill forget and forgive what he did in world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Windjammer said:


> *Even the local Scottish guys popped in to congratulate me for thrashing England.*



Pakistan and Scotland have alot in common. We share similar sentiments about our Engalaaand friends!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

ab yeh na ho on ka media kahay dubai is like pakistans home so it was not a nuetral pitch bcz if they say this then they just dont want to improve and keep blaming everything

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




> Pakistan and Scotland have alot in common. We share similar sentiments about our Engalaaand friends!!!



yeah i mean we got what they are trying for over 60 years ago and we whitewashed them in their own game :PPP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Windjammer said:


> *Even the local Scottish guys popped in to congratulate me for thrashing England.*



scotland sucks


----------



## Windjammer

superkaif said:


> Pakistan and Scotland have alot in common. We share similar sentiments about our Engalaaand friends!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

darkinsky said:


> scotland sucks


*
Actually it blows.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iPhone

Congratulation to all my Pakistani brethren. And well done Pak cricket team you have made us proud.


----------



## Mani2020

Congratulation guys


seems like my days of test match analysis are over......... now i will throw some analysis on ODIs ....be ready for it lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

> seems like my days of test match analysis are over......... now i will throw some analysis on ODIs ....be ready for it lol



looking forward to it on 13 feb amazingly on my result day too PPPP pakistan better win that one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

saiyan0321 said:


> looking forward to it on 13 feb amazingly on my result day too PPPP pakistan better win that one



Good luck on the results...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Pakistan done us proud, shows that with the right leadership, there is no limit to what this nation can achieve, a hearty Mubarak to all my Pakistani brethren

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## darkinsky

we have trouble facing spinners and good pace attack

our pacers also need help


----------



## Awesome

Kesa maza aye agar poora tournament white wash hum kardein?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

> Good luck on the results...



thanks man 

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

hope we win them all that will be a historical moment


----------



## monitor

could not watch the match but yet congratulation to the winning team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

saiyan0321 said:


> thanks man
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------
> 
> hope we win them all that will be a historical moment



To be honest - test match cricket has always been REAL cricket - 1 day or 20/20 games are shorter versions and sometimes luck comes into it. A 3 test match series is a marathon and a true reflection of cricketing skill and patience. I value test cricket above 1 day and think Pakistan should focus on this. Of course im greedy and want Pakistan to do do well in ANY form.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Safriz

No comments from Mani2020?


----------



## Areesh

Areesh said:


> Pakistan will inshaAllah win this match. No worries for me at least till now.



hahaha. What did I told you guys yesterday. I always had believe in Masbah and his team. 

Congratulation everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

What a bowling.
I again say what a brilliant bowling by Pakistan.
Fielders dropped 5 catches, still all gone for 250
What a synergy Our bowlers have.
Number 1 Bowling attack in the world.
Congrats Pakistan Team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Safriz

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/138858-stupid-funny-all-over-world-ii-150.html#post2569866


----------



## Saifullah Sani

safriz said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/138858-stupid-funny-all-over-world-ii-150.html#post2569866

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*England have suffered a humiliating 3-0 Test series loss to Pakistan *






PAKISTAN'S bowlers sealed an emphatic 71-run win in the third and final Test against England on Monday; inflicting a 3-0 series whitewash humiliation in the process.

Set a daunting 324-run target, England were bowled out for 252 with paceman Umar Gul taking 4-61 and off-spinner Saeed Ajmal (4-67) to help Pakistan achieve a first-ever Test sweep of their opponents.

South Africa can now replace England at the top of the Test rankings with a 3-0 win over New Zealand in March.

With the ball turning again it was always a difficult task for England's batsmen, who have been unable to play the Pakistani spinners throughout the series, on a wearing fourth-day pitch at Dubai Stadium.

Pakistan won the first Test here by ten wickets and the second by 72 runs in Abu Dhabi.

Pakistan have also become the first team to win a Test after being bowled out for under 100 since 1907 when England, shot out for 76, beat South Africa at Leeds.
It was England's seventh series whitewash, their first at the hands of Pakistan. Pakistan have now recorded five series whitewashes, their last coming in a 3-0 win over Bangladesh in 2003.

England's last series whitewash came in 2007 when they were routed by Australia 5-0.

So dominating have been Pakistanis spinners that Ajmal finished the series with 24 wickets and Rehman 19.

An elated captain Misbah-ul Haq praised his team.

"It's a wonderful team effort," said Misbah, who now has won nine of 15 Tests as captain, with one loss and five draws. "It's a big win against a big team, achieved through hard work."

England captain Andrew Strauss said the lack of run-making had left him disappointed.

"It's a bit of surprise as well as disappointment because we did not put scores on the board, and we must give credit to Pakistan," said Strauss who has lost his first series since losing to the West Indies in 2009.

"We have important lessons to learn from this defeat."

England, 2-89 at lunch, were still in with a chance with Alastair Cook (49) and Kevin Pietersen (18) batting well but they lost four wickets in the space of 84 runs. They went to tea at 6-173.

Pietersen, who struggled for runs in the series, hit Abdul Rehman for a boundary and then hoisted him for a six to post England's 100. But Ajmal struck from the other end.

The off-spinner produced a beautiful delivery to bowl Pietersen through the gate for 18. He had a mere 67 runs for the series during which he was out to spinners on five occasions.

In his next over, Ajmal produced another sharp turning delivery which caught the edge of Cook's bat and was smartly held by a diving Younis Khan in the lone slip.

Ian Bell (10) and Eoin Morgan (31) added 37 for the fifth wicket but again failed to produce a big score in the series as Gul dismissed them in the space of just three runs.

Pakistan took the second new ball at 6-196 and, with the first delivery, Gul dismissed Stuart Broad (18) and then Graeme Swann on one.

Matt Prior remained not out at 49 when Monty Panesar was dismissed by Rehman for nine.

Pakistan could have wrapped the match earlier had they not dropped two crucial catches, the first off Strauss on 26 when wicket-keeper Adnan Akmal grassed a simple chance off Gul.

But that didn't hurt as Rehman trapped England captain in the very next over. Strauss challenged the decision by Australian umpire Steve Davis but his review failed.

Gul then let off Cook at 24 when he failed to hold a top-edge sweep off Rehman.

Cook had also benefited from a dropped catch on Saturday when Taufiq Umar let him off in the third slip off a miscued drive off Gul when he was four.

The teams will now play four one-day and three Twenty20 internationals.




Winners are grinners: Pakistan's cricket captain Misbah-ul Haq gestures as he holds the trophy after victory in the third and final Test match between Pakistan and England at the Dubai International Cricket Stadium. Source: The Daily Telegraph 
England have suffered a humiliating 3-0 Test series loss to Pakistan | Herald Sun


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Well done pakistan. great achievement and congrats to team and all pakistani. A deserved victory..hope they show the same passion in t20 and one days. Good luck and our prayers are with them


----------



## Hyde




----------



## Safriz

we shouldnt forget that England helped in bringing pakistani cricket back on track by exposing match fixing and punishing those resposible.


----------



## mitth

Pakistan Whitewash Against England..P
Pakistan v England 2011-12: No point saying nothing is wrong - Ian Bell | Cricket News | Pakistan v England | ESPN Cricinfo
Pakistan vs England, 3rd Test, Day 2, Photos Gallery: Cricketnext


----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Nice interview of Saeed Ajmal after whites got white washed

720p HD - Saeed Ajmal funny interview after Pakistan sew up historic whitewash @ Dubai, 4th day - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Haan bhai England.....phir Kaisa diya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

safriz said:


> No comments from Mani2020?



i already have commented yar on previous page ,you seem to be so so happy that you even missed my comments lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rabia kashmiri

soul hacker said:


>


maze dar
amazing amazing amazing
pakistan zindabad


----------



## rabia kashmiri

Donatello said:


> Haan bhai England.....phir Kaisa diya?


u live in england if i m not wrong.


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Pakistan mashallah in good form. I hope that they win the next world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

This win proves one thing!! That a united Pakistan is unbeatable! this team might not be the best ever we have produced! 

it might not have fast bowlers like Akram or Waqar or Aqib! or dare devil wicket keepers like Rashid Ltaif or Moin Khan

Or great batsmen of inzimam,yousuf,miadad proportions!

BUT they are a lot that are united and not full of their own egos! 


A UNITED PAKISTAN a DISCIPLINED PAKISTAN IS MORE THAN A MATCH FOR ANYONE IN THIS WORLD!


----------



## fatman17

england is making changes in its one-day/T20 sides and it will require a totally different mindset for this type of cricket.
possible PK team
i/farhat
m/hafeez
y/khan
m/ul haq
a/shafiq
u/akmal
s/afridi
a/razzaq - is he fit
w/riaz
u/gul
i/cheema

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

ice_man said:


> This win proves one thing!! That a united Pakistan is unbeatable! this team might not be the best ever we have produced!
> 
> it might not have fast bowlers like Akram or Waqar or Aqib! or dare devil wicket keepers like Rashid Ltaif or Moin Khan
> 
> Or great batsmen of inzimam,yousuf,miadad proportions!
> 
> BUT they are a lot that are united and not full of their own egos!
> 
> 
> A UNITED PAKISTAN a DISCIPLINED PAKISTAN IS MORE THAN A MATCH FOR ANYONE IN THIS WORLD!



But how long this unity will exist lets see .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

fatman17 said:


> england is making changes in its one-day/T20 sides and it will require a totally different mindset for this type of cricket.
> possible PK team
> i/farhat
> m/hafeez
> y/khan
> m/ul haq
> a/shafiq
> u/akmal
> s/afridi
> a/razzaq - is he fit
> w/riaz
> u/gul
> i/cheema



i agree with the squad - have you noticed we picked 2 pace bowlers and in the whole test match Cheema only bowled 7 overs. I think that was a waste of a bowler - we could have selected an extra batter instead. We should go into these games with razzaq and gul as our pace attack and have the 4 spinners - better balanced side with options galore..


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*fridi, Azam in Pakistan one-day, T20 squad*





KARACHI: Pakistan on Tuesday included all rounders Shahid Afridi and Hammad Azam in its one-day and Twenty20 squads for the rest of this month&#8217;s series against England in United Arab Emirates.

*Meanwhile, Azhar Ali has been rewarded for his brilliant batting in Pakistan&#8217;s test series sweep against England with a place in the middle order of Pakistan&#8217;s the one-day squad.*

Ali has played just one limited-overs international &#8212;against Ireland last year &#8212;but earned the selectors attention after scoring a career-best 157 in Pakistan&#8217;s 71-run third-test win on Monday.

Opener Taufiq Umar will return home after the three-Test series which Pakistan won 3-0.

The first of four one-day matches will be played in Abu Dhabi on February 13. The one-days will be followed by three Twenty20 internationals.

Misbah-ul Haq will lead Pakistan in both the formats.
*
One-day squad: Misbah-ul-Haq (captain), Younis Khan, Shahid Afridi, Mohammad Hafeez, Imran Farhat, Umar Akmal, Asad Shafiq, Adnan Akmal, Umar Gul, Junaid Khan, Aizaz Cheema, Saeed Ajmal, Abdul Rehman, Wahab Riaz, Azhar Ali.
*
*Twenty20 squad: Misbah-ul-Haq (captain), Shahid Afridi, Mohammad Hafeez, Imran Farhat, Umar Akmal, Asad Shafiq, Adnan Akmal, Awais Zia, Umar Gul, Saeed Ajmal, Abdul Rehman, Wahab Riaz, Aizaz Cheema, Junaid Khan, Hammad Azam.*
Afridi, Azam in Pakistan one-day, T20 squad | Sport | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Hammed Azam should find place in playing eleven both in ODIs and T20. He has a good gutsy track record in under 19 and Pakistan A.


----------



## darkinsky

alibaz said:


> Hammed Azam should find place in playing eleven both in ODIs and T20. He has a good gutsy track record in under 19 and Pakistan A.



he is nothing of a special bowler, he is OK batsman

but kicking sarfaraz ahmed is shocking after just one series


----------



## alibaz

Hammaz Azam
He has good track record in T20. Batting at an average of 21.1 with S/R 141.61. Bowling 17 wickets at an average of 21.76 with economy 8.6 per over and s/R 15.1


----------



## darkinsky

whats so special??, in 4 ODI innings he took just 1 wicket

in 3 innings he made average of 19 runs

looks like a batting alrounder then bowling all rounder


----------



## truthseeker2010

from the guardian: "Still, they(England Cricket Team) are getting better. They lost the first Test by an innings, the second by 72 runs and the third by 71 runs. At this rate they'll be winning Tests against Pakistan by the year 2067."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

truthseeker2010 said:


> from the guardian: "Still, they(England Cricket Team) are getting better. They lost the first Test by an innings, the second by 72 runs and the third by 71 runs. At this rate they'll be winning Tests against Pakistan by the year 2067."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

darkinsky said:


> whats so special??, in 4 ODI innings he took just 1 wicket
> 
> in 3 innings he made average of 19 runs
> 
> looks like a batting alrounder then bowling all rounder



He bowled only 18 overs in 5 ODIs
He made 38 runs in three innings. 36, 1 & 1*
Needs proper chance be given in ODIs


You are right, he is a batting alrounder,


----------



## Mani2020

fatman17 said:


> england is making changes in its one-day/T20 sides and it will require a totally different mindset for this type of cricket.
> possible PK team
> i/farhat
> m/hafeez
> y/khan
> m/ul haq
> a/shafiq
> u/akmal
> s/afridi
> a/razzaq - is he fit
> w/riaz
> u/gul
> i/cheema




where is ajmal mota bhai??? come on you cant do this to him,how can you???? he will play in place of cheema


----------



## Mani2020

My playing 11 with real sequence in batting order will be 

Hafeez
Asad shafiq
Younis
Umer akmal (wk)
Misbah
Hammad azam
Abdul Razzaq
Afridi
Ajmal
Gul
Abdul Wahab


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Mani2020 said:


> My playing 11 with real sequence in batting order will be
> 
> Hafeez
> Asad shafiq
> Younis
> Umer akmal (wk)
> Misbah
> Hammad azam
> Abdul Razzaq
> Afridi
> Ajmal
> Gul
> Abdul Wahab


Abdul Razzaq is not in the team


----------



## Mani2020

Saifullah Sani said:


> Abdul Razzaq is not in the team



i know and its a set back but this was the team i have gone for


----------



## Pukhtoon

Pukhtoon said:


> Where can i watch the indian news channel Lmao i wanna hear it again.. Seeko in se
> 
> yeh jawan hoon in se seeko ..besharmo ..dawee tu bare bare karte ho dekho is yuwa team ko and bla bla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Mani2020 said:


> *where is ajmal mota bhai??? *come on you cant do this to him,how can you???? he will play in place of cheema



mind your manners please!


----------



## saiyan0321

> Hafeez
> Asad shafiq
> Younis
> Umer akmal (wk)
> Misbah
> Hammad azam
> Abdul Razzaq
> Afridi
> Ajmal
> Gul
> Abdul Wahab



you put afridi real last i think he needs to be on the fifth position......... and ajmal should play with rehman these guys took 7 wickets on their own they deserve to play especially ajmal


----------



## saiyan0321

ok why cant indian tv just say we saved the south asian pride by reminding them that south asia is still the cricket king rather then showing its world war 3..... although i enjoyed it alot its a funny channel 

you know the truth is we dont let anyone beat india and get away with it its our rival and only we get to beat itPP


----------



## Mani2020

fatman17 said:


> mind your manners please!



ooopsss sorry it was not meant to hurt anyone ,actually was said in lighter manner as you use fatman as your name on this forum, *also mota bhai means "big brother or elder brother"* i dont know in what sense you took it


----------



## darkinsky

Pukhtoon said:


>





pakistan team india ki bezati ker raha hai 

classic


----------



## Hyde




----------



## Areesh

proindian said:


> pakistani awam bohat galdi bhool jati hai... lagta hai sab log bhool gaye hai kay pak team k players nay 2011 worldcup kay semifinal mai match fixing karkay croro pakistanio ko rulaya..... aur aaj hamari awam in lanati players ki jeet ki khushiyan mana rahi hai.... mai to kabhi nhi bhol sakta hoon woh match... tum logon nay maaf kardia hoga in lanati players ko mai nhi karsakta.... yeh lanati match fixers hamesha pakistani awam kay emotions kay sath khailtay hai...




Ahhhh shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> pakistani awam bohat galdi bhool jati hai... lagta hai sab log bhool gaye hai kay pak team k players nay 2011 worldcup kay semifinal mai match fixing karkay croro pakistanio ko rulaya..... aur aaj hamari awam in lanati players ki jeet ki khushiyan mana rahi hai.... mai to kabhi nhi bhol sakta hoon woh match... tum logon nay maaf kardia hoga in lanati players ko mai nhi karsakta.... yeh lanati match fixers hamesha pakistani awam kay emotions kay sath khailtay hai...



ok didnt want to point it out but did you check india,s fielding they didnt let us even move i used to think mibah played slow bcz he took money but in forward matches he also did the same i realized the idiot plays slow. other then thata our team dropped 4 catches of tendulkar and hate to say it but the same happened in this series we need to work on that department stop blaming and enjoy cricket yaar we white washed them no matter how much you pay them they will never let themselves be whitewashed and lose position chill relax and pray for us to win the one day ofcourse i am hoping we wont let afghanistan win


----------



## saiyan0321

> pak team k players nay



oh and mr false flagger if you were really pakistani you call them our team and our awam bcz no matter how bad we call it ours guess you forget that in your excitement of trolling and masturbating to your own posts plz get a life


----------



## fd24

proindian said:


> pakistani awam bohat galdi bhool jati hai... lagta hai sab log bhool gaye hai kay pak team k players nay 2011 worldcup kay semifinal mai match fixing karkay croro pakistanio ko rulaya..... aur aaj hamari awam in lanati players ki jeet ki khushiyan mana rahi hai.... mai to kabhi nhi bhol sakta hoon woh match... tum logon nay maaf kardia hoga in lanati players ko mai nhi karsakta.... yeh lanati match fixers hamesha pakistani awam kay emotions kay sath khailtay hai...



Look at the title of the thread and look what you are taqlking about.
Its very simple - the team in this test series has blown away -YES BLOWN AWAY the number 1 team in the world. They have filled the hearts of all Pakistanis with pride and given us all a lift. Your unfound accusations have no foundation or base and unless you can come up with valid evidence remain quiet. 
I have followed cricket passionately and always hope they win. What i will say is i have been surprised at how well the team have performed - in fact never did i think we would threash them so convincingly. Great job team Pakistan!!


----------



## fatman17

February 9, 2012

Posted by Andy Zaltzman.

*Whacked in the face with a live barracuda at 3.30am*

&#8221;What do you mean, no backbone?&#8221;


A few quick thoughts and numbers arising from the Pakistan v England series (I will do a full review of it in next week&#8217;s World Cricket Podcast). Some people are outlandishly claiming that the series ended in a 3-0 whitewash of the Universe&#8217;s Number One-Ranked Cricket Machine by a side that recently was not merely plumbing depths of on-pitch ineptitude and off-pitch naughtiness, but was fitting a basin, bath and power shower in those depths. This story is so far-fetched that it must be discounted. It cannot have happened. It cannot have happened. It simply cannot have happened. I checked the rankings this morning. England are still the Universe&#8217;s Number One-Ranked Cricket Machine. It must have been a hoax. 

Nevertheless, until the hoax is conclusively proved and accepted by the ICC, we must reflect on what allegedly happened. And what allegedly happened was one of the most extraordinary collective batting failures in cricket history, and one of the finest series wins of recent decades. England averaged below 20 runs per wicket for only the second time since Archduke Franz Ferdinand had his clogs controversially and unhelpfully popped, and registered their lowest team series runs-per-wicket figure since shortly after Tchaikovsky premiered his smash-hit ballet Sleeping Beauty, and shortly before the birth of professional French President and eight-time European Nose Of The Year winner Charles de Gaulle (in 1890 &#8211; thank you, Wikipedia).

England&#8217;s numbers 4, 5 and 6 (Pietersen, Bell and Morgan, with one innings at 6 by Prior) averaged 11.94, a figure that, since the First World War, has only been out-ineptituded once in a three-Test series &#8210; by a motley collection of Indians against New Zealand in 1969-70. 

The people I feel most sorry for, with regard to this historic disintegration of England&#8217;s stellar batting line-up, are the poor, unfortunate bat sponsors. For the last year they had got their money&#8217;s worth. In their previous 13 Tests over three series, England bats had been waggled in celebration on 93 occasions &#8211; 54 times on reaching 50, 22 times to mark a century, ten times for 150, six times to celebrate double-centuries, and once by Alistair Cook to mark England&#8217;s first 250 since Gooch clomped India all around Lord&#8217;s in 1990. These had been unprecedented times for English bat-waggling. But in the three UAE Tests, those same bats remained eerily unwaggly. 

The five half-centuries England mustered in the series, none of which was converted into a hundred, represents the fewest times England batsmen have waggled their bats in celebration in a series of three or more Tests since the Ashes of 1888. Only once in that time have they scored fewer than five 50-plus scores &#8211; in the 1986 debacle against India, when England&#8217;s elite batsmen managed to pass 50 just three times. However, one thing you could not criticise England for in that series was failing to build on good starts. Of those three fifties, one became a century for Gooch and another a 183 for Gatting. It was the other 63 innings England&#8217;s batsmen played that were the problem.

This was also only the third series since the First World War in which England have mustered only one score above 75. The two previous occasions were the three-match series with India in 1946, when the third Test was heavily curtailed by rain, and the five-Test 1985-86 series in the West Indies, when England&#8217;s batting was heavily curtailed by the West Indian bowlers. Curtailed, and, on occasion, facially rearranged.

As wake-up calls go, for England, after a year in which they touched extraordinary heights against some far too ordinary opposition, this series was the equivalent of being whacked in the face with a live barracuda at 3.30am by a man dressed as a cross between Freddie Krueger and Richie Benaud. Bracing, unexpected, and hopefully not to be repeated. 

Extras
&#9679; Azhar Ali justified his pre-series selection as The Confectionery Stall&#8217;s One To Watch with another innings of throwback craft and an almost medieval determination. Pre-medieval, perhaps. He gave the impression that, had he been a Roman gladiator facing up to a dangerously peckish man-eating lion in the Coliseum, he would have calmly blocked the lion with his sword, and kept blocking the lion with his sword until the lion got bored and tootled off to buy a hot dog from the fast-food stall outside. His partnership with Shafiq turned the Abu Dhabi Test, and his stand with the masterful Younis Khan effectively won the final match in Dubai. Both partnerships began with Pakistan trailing and having already lost second-innings wickets. Ajmal fractured England&#8217;s confidence in the first Test, and Abdur Rehman shattered its flimsy remnants in Abu Dhabi, but, in a bowler&#8217;s series, Azhar arguably had as much impact on the final scoreline. 

&#9679; Rehman finished the series with 19 wickets at an average of 16.7, and, by the end of the series, some of the English pundits were even beginning to acknowledge that he is a useful bowler. I heard it said of him during the series that &#8220;he is no Derek Underwood&#8221;. However, nor has anyone else been, since Derek Underwood, other than Derek Underwood himself, and even he is not the bowler he was. Rehman currently has the best Test average of any left-arm spinner to have taken 30 Test wickets since the Kent Conniver ended his 297-wicket career, and the third best of any left-arm tweakman to have debuted in the last 50 years (behind Underwood and Pervez Sajjad).

&#9679; The ICC has rebuffed calls in the British media that they should step in and investigate after Saeed Ajmal appeared to admit in a TV interview that he was a French spy during the Napoleonic Wars. The Pakistan Cricket Board leapt to Ajmal&#8217;s defence, saying his comments had been misinterpreted, whilst the ICC confirmed that it had definitively cleared Ajmal of being an early-19th-century secret agent. One British journalist, who did not wish to be named, commented: &#8220;Well, I&#8217;m pretty sure I&#8217;ve seen him in the background of a painting of the Battle of Austerlitz, wearing a distinctly French-looking hat and waving a baguette around. I don&#8217;t care what the evidence suggests.&#8221;

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




Mani2020 said:


> ooopsss sorry it was not meant to hurt anyone ,actually was said in lighter manner as you use fatman as your name on this forum, *also mota bhai means "big brother or elder brother"* i dont know in what sense you took it



i took it in the sense that i dont you enough for you to call me in that manner. i'm 58 years old if that means anything to you.


----------



## Mani2020

fatman17 said:


> i took it in the sense that i dont you enough for you to call me in that manner. i'm 58 years old if that means anything to you.



i have already apologized for that and made it clear that i was calling you in a sense of big brother or elder brother... but if big brother or elder brother makes you feel irritated then for that i have already cleared it to you .....


----------



## SQ8

mujhay apnay aap ko pakistani sabit karnay k liye tairy tasdeek ki zarurat nhi hai samjha
agar yeh match fixed nhi tha to yeh kiya hai
Pakistan vs India Semi-Final Was Fixed [With Proof]
SportsEncounter &#8211; Cricket World Cup: Was Pakistan vs India Semi-Final FIXED?[/QUOTE]

How is this related to the thread?


----------



## alibaz

Pukhtoon said:


>



They have just tried to create sensation, Whenever there is an Pakistan India match, players pass through immense pressure on both sides irrespective they are winning or losing. I don't expect such a statement in this context for a sane person like Zaka Ashraf. Probably channel oozing out its own frustration to attract its audience.


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Baby Leone

Hello everyone and welcome to coverage of the first one-day international between Pakistan and England

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

no Abdur Rehman, a big releif for england...


----------



## Pukhtoon

www.thecricket-tv.info


1st ODI


----------



## Pukhtoon

Zakii said:


>



Boom Boom 2 wickets on 2 deliveries !!


----------



## Saifullah Sani

1st one day ENG 70/2


----------



## Pukhtoon

England 230/6 (46.2 ov)

Pakistan

England won the toss and elected to bat


Good Come Back by Pak.

Well played CooK !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

England are 230 for 6 off 45 overs. Cook is 134 not out.


----------



## Pukhtoon

England 232/7 (46.5 ov)

one more to ajmal

again 5 wickets




superkaif said:


> England are 230 for 6 off 45 overs. Cook is 134 not out.



OO Bhai u r late

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

^^ Bopara was out LBW when is was on 1 and the umpire gave it not out - disgraceful decision. He went on to make 50. Game would have been completely different......


----------



## Pukhtoon

Live Cricket streaming: Channel 1


Link for live stream


----------



## fd24

260 for 7 off 50 overs good total


----------



## Pukhtoon

Hafeez n Asad gone

Pak 11/2


----------



## K-Xeroid

I've bad feeling about this match..


----------



## saiyan0321

pakistan positions looks bad i am worried


----------



## saiyan0321

why are they tipping we need sixes and fours we need runs


----------



## Jango

And Misbah goes, we are absolutely facked now!!!

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

And I was planning to go to the Dubai ODI in hope that Pakistan were now a new side, although they still are.

Come on boys, either it's the Afridi-Akmal show, or they put up a good performance in Dubai!!!


----------



## saiyan0321

another gone are they trying to match the score 40/4 and 50/5


----------



## KRAIT

Don't want to sound insensitive and i support Pak in defeating England, but have to mention, Misbah lbw by indian origin player. Even you will find it strange.


----------



## saiyan0321

> Afridi-Akmal show



these guys are the last hope why bring malik afridi should have been in there bad batting choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

Shoaib Malik should start playing tennis along with Sania Mirza....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

I have said it somewhere else too. 

Umar akmal is the only massively talented, non sifarshi player who is being wasted by Pakistan team by sending him to bat at number 6.


----------



## saiyan0321

run rate is 3 runs short they need to get their heads in the game

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

if afridi can come then he can guide akmal with their partnership


----------



## saiyan0321

their fielding is good

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------

dammit that was a very stupid shot afridi is in finally if he fails its game over cmon afridi prove why you cant count us out


----------



## saiyan0321

we need three 6 to bring the score equivalent to the balls


----------



## saiyan0321

akmal gone i am going to scream now

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

aj ka din hi manhoos tha maira kam bhi nahi howa pakistan is in bind and nothing in court on gilani infact the moron is acting like a hero

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

can afridi make 150 runs to help pakistan

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

afridi gone they r going to win with a huge margin


----------



## ameer219

Pakistan loss. Nevertheless, its a good lesson for us to refine our batting line up.


----------



## saiyan0321

last objective of the match dont let finn get a five wicket haul


----------



## saiyan0321

game over finn we wont let them get a 5 wicket haul


----------



## saiyan0321

england won by 130 damn we need to work soooooooo much on our batting they should have struck for fours and runs fine it was a major wake up call just bcz we beat them in test doesnt mean we will in odi,s lets play better next time


----------



## ARCHON

conrgrats pakistan.


----------



## Areesh

ARCHON said:


> conrgrats pakistan.



Get lost troll.


----------



## JonAsad

ARCHON said:


> conrgrats pakistan.



let me guess you were holding that congratulation- like a sicko holds its fart- to be released at the right moment- isn't it?- -

pitty that- you hv to hold it for such long- -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

JonAsad said:


> let me guess you were holding that congratulation- like a sicko holds its fart- to be released at the right moment- isn't it?- -



Oops he might be congratulating us at the white wash they received against Aussies. Humm should I edit my previous post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

self delete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> conrgrats pakistan.



two words mental hospital


----------



## KRAIT

JonAsad said:


> let me guess you were holding that congratulation- like a sicko holds its fart- to be released at the right moment- isn't it?- -
> 
> pitty that- you hv to hold it for such long- -


 ye dialogue kahan se dhund ke laye tum yaar....maar dala...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Oops he might be congratulating us at the white wash they received against Aussies. Humm should I edit my previous post?



rehnay do waisay bhi troll hogaPP


----------



## JonAsad

KRAIT said:


> ye dialogue kahan se dhund ke laye tum yaar....maar dala...



apki chahat hai janab -


----------



## Edevelop

ARCHON said:


> conrgrats pakistan.



So now that Pakistan finally lost a match in months... Indians have also finally started to arrive here to make comments...


----------



## saiyan0321

man they won we lost we win they lose am i the only one seeing a pattern over hereP


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

pakistan lost because of two man show from england ..cook 137 from batting side and finn 4 quick wickets from bowling side. lets hope we come back.in next matches. pakistani top order really need to score some runs..you cannot let gul/ajmal play 20 hours..bowling b un se aur batting b tu baqi kia halwa khane attey hein ground par :-D


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Missing Saeed Anwar, Aamir Sohail 

Our batting is average NOW....

We are fully dependent on our bowlers. Bowlers always give 100%.

Very slow starters and pathetic openers..

We should bring afridi at Top position.

Afridi should open because only 2 fielders are allowed near boundary ring..

Afridi plays with independence even his 25-30 runs can built pressure on early overs.

This Looks very pathetic when some Player get 5 runs on 20 Balls and then throws his wicket


----------



## Edevelop

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Missing Saeed Anwar, Aamir Sohail
> 
> *Our batting is average NOW....*
> 
> We are fully dependent on our bowlers. Bowlers always give 100%.
> 
> Very slow starters and pathetic openers..
> 
> We should bring afridi at Top position.
> 
> Afridi should open because only 2 fielders are allowed near boundary ring..
> 
> Afridi plays with independence even his 25-30 runs can built pressure on early overs.
> 
> This Looks very pathetic when some Player get 5 runs on 20 Balls and then throws his wicket



It has always been average... So is our Fielding....
We should start checking out: Rameez Raja Jr., Naseer Jamshaid, Ahmed Shehzad, etc...


----------



## Baby Leone

I was just shocked to see the body language of teams it luks both teams have exchanged their body language..

Afridi luks like he just wanted to get out i mean when u have given 3 fours in an over than why the hell u r trying to make six again? its like he is ready to give catch


----------



## saiyan0321

> I was just shocked to see the body language of teams it luks both teams have exchanged their body language..
> 
> Afridi luks like he just wanted to get out i mean when u have given 3 fours in an over than why the hell u r trying to make six again? its like he is ready to give catch



pressure last batsmen akmal one the runs were way too many compared to balls but yeah he should have been carefull and picked his shots he should have been in the top with umar akmal talents wasted and what is malik doing here he couldnt bat he couldnt bowl he is not one man fielder either i dont know what kind of persuasionP he is doing but its working


----------



## 53fd

JonAsad said:


> let me guess you were holding that congratulation- like a sicko holds its fart- to be released at the right moment- isn't it?- -
> 
> pitty that- you hv to hold it for such long- -



Poor guy had to hold it in for 6 months 

Can't imagine what that's like


----------



## Pukhtoon

Pakistan v England, 2nd ODI, Abu Dhabi
Pakistan make three changes, England bat first



> Pakistan, though, have shuffled their pack with three alterations to their eleven. Azhar Ali, who had an impressive Test series, replaces Asad Shafiq, Abdur Rehman comes in for Shoaib Malik and Wahab Riaz, after an expensive display two days ago, misses out in favour of Aizaz Cheema.



Live stream

Live Cricket streaming: Channel 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

bye bye shoib malik we better win this match


----------



## RazPaK

ZOMG, I hope we win.


----------



## saiyan0321

slow start of england but good pakistan just needs a wicket to put the pressure


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Ooo Tuk Tuk Ji. Jo Izzat Tu Nain Mohali Kay Semi Final Kay Baad England Ko Whitewash Kar Kay Merey Dil Main Banayee Hai Wo Imran Ilyas Aur Shoaib Mirza Ko Khila Kay Phir Kohnain Ki Barpooor Koshish Kar Rahay Ho.


----------



## JonAsad

watch for free- ez to remember-

Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket | Free


----------



## saiyan0321

cook needs to go he is a danger


----------



## JonAsad

waisay lagta hai aj b gaye hum log-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Why can't we win both test and one days series in a single tour?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Gul adan gaanda kaan dya jidan sawab da kaam ah.


----------



## saiyan0321

umpires need their eyes out that was a out dammit


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Crook dropped by keeper.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Pieterson LBW to Saeed Ajmal. Well done


----------



## saiyan0321

peterson gone yaar cant blame umar for the drop he is not a keeper its not where he is good at but nice out we need cook to go too


----------



## JonAsad

this partnership was getting on my nerves- good ajmal saved me again-


----------



## JonAsad

fcukin playing like a test match-


----------



## saiyan0321

singles singles this is dangerous for pakistan


----------



## saiyan0321

another gone trott by cheema if we get cook we can get their game off


----------



## Peregrine

Can't believe you guys still watch cricket


----------



## saiyan0321

> Can't believe you guys still watch cricket



dude if you dont watch cricket what are you doing so far in the cricket section


----------



## Peregrine

saiyan0321 said:


> dude if you dont watch cricket what are you doing so far in the cricket section


To convey my message


----------



## Jango

lol at Umar Ajmal constantly saying

Shabash shabash saeed bhai, MashAllah saeed bhai, bahaut aala, MashAllah.

Then just now,

Cheema cheema cheema, idhar cheema. nahiiiinnnn cheeemaaa.

Akmal seems very very vocal. koi nhn saeed bhai koi nhn.


----------



## saiyan0321

cook again what is this guy looks like englands sachin


----------



## Jango

Cook at it again, WTF


----------



## ameer219

Pakistan needs to sharpen is game. Almost got a run out to Cook!


----------



## Karachiite

Whitewash on the cards.


----------



## saiyan0321

afridi took the danger guy out but late he should have been brought earlier


----------



## ameer219

COOK OUT!!! THANK GOD!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Whitewash on the cards.



we whitewash them in test they whitewash us in odi i think its pure revenge


----------



## fd24

saiyan0321 said:


> we whitewash them in test they whitewash us in odi i think its pure revenge



Brother - test match cricket and one day cricket are completely different. Test match cricket is a game of skill, toughness and extreme skills of the game. One day cricket is a good watch but i certainly value it less. There are more chances in 2 day cricket for surprises and shocks - that isnt possible in test cricket. I would always give test match cricket much more importance and priority.


----------



## saiyan0321

> Brother - test match cricket and one day cricket are completely different. Test match cricket is a game of skill, toughness and extreme skills of the game. One day cricket is a good watch but i certainly value it less. There are more chances in 2 day cricket for surprises and shocks - that isnt possible in test cricket. I would always give test match cricket much more importance and priority.



i know yaar test is true test of skills i think thats why they call it test cricketP but right now we need to keep them down our batsmen are not reliable


----------



## ameer219

250-4, hope Pakistan can catch up!


----------



## saiyan0321

last ball last out the score is fine but what worries me is that can we reach it i know normal teams can but can we? hope we win this


----------



## ameer219

From these match, I feel like we need to change our wicket keeper. He talks more than he performs. Honestly, 2 drop catches! Cook wouldnt have been in the game. Not forgetting his perfomance from the tests too!


----------



## alibaz

They can catch up only if the just stay first 10 overs on wicket without losing wicket with something like 30 -35 on board. Actually we lose too many early on and then slow the run rate and then go back to pavilion.


----------



## saiyan0321

> From these match, I feel like we need to change our wicket keeper. He talks more than he performs. Honestly, 2 drop catches! Cook wouldnt have been in the game. Not forgetting his perfomance from the tests too!



umars not a wicket keeper he is a batsmen the guy rarely did the keeping kamran might have been better but bad choice of umars its like you are playing spin you know the ball will come to the keeper and you have an inexperienced keeper who has never done the keeping bad call by misbah


----------



## alibaz

ameer219 said:


> From these match, I feel like we need to change our wicket keeper. He talks more than he performs. Honestly, 2 drop catches! Cook wouldnt have been in the game. Not forgetting his perfomance from the tests too!



Yes a specialist guy is need behind furniture.


----------



## ameer219

saiyan0321 said:


> umars not a wicket keeper he is a batsmen the guy rarely did the keeping kamran might have been better but bad choice of umars its like you are playing spin you know the ball will come to the keeper and you have an inexperienced keeper who has never done the keeping bad call by misbah



Exactly, but if you are recommending Kamran, thats worst. His performance during the ICC 2011, was atrocious. I would still prefer Umar. But still, we need an experienced wicket keeper, or either train him to be more focused.


----------



## saiyan0321

> if you are recommending Kamran



anyone would do who can catch why cant we produce decent wicket keepers there have to be someone out there i mean its height of desperation when you call someone random from team to go wicket keeping


----------



## alibaz

ameer219 said:


> Exactly, but if you are recommending Kamran, thats worst. His performance during the ICC 2011, was atrocious. I would still prefer Umar. But still, we need an experienced wicket keeper, or either train him to be more focused.



Yes Kamran needs to be forgotten, Adnan Akmal should play or some other youngster may be given chance


----------



## saiyan0321

> train him to be more focused.



talent depends yaar his talent and i say a huge amount of talent is in batting little point in forcing him to be a keeper when at best he can be average and waste his other talent how about sarfaraz


----------



## alibaz

saiyan0321 said:


> talent depends yaar his talent and i say a huge amount of talent is in batting little point in forcing him to be a keeper when at best he can be average and waste his other talent how about sarfaraz


 
Sarfraz is a good option must be given chance and let's not forget Zulqarnain as well.


----------



## Hyde

Pakistan 70/1 after 16.4 overs.............


----------



## Hyde

I have always been a great critic of Imran Farhat... never liked him in my life

but what a shot boy... beauty shot for four


----------



## alibaz

What the hell Farhat has done to get himself out. As*****


----------



## Jango

poor run out.

Younus Khan in, Misbah Akmal and Afridi to follow.

The senior two need to old fort.


----------



## American Pakistani

101/2

4 Runns.


----------



## Jango

choookaaaaa.


----------



## American Pakistani

150 Runs need to win from 160 balls.

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------

Pakistan need a good partnership.

If Azhar & Younis stays till 200 than match is in Pakistan hands.


----------



## Jango

even if it is only one more out until 200, still match can be won with some margin.

Akmal and Afridi are the last 2.


----------



## American Pakistani

Younis gone.


----------



## ameer219

No offense, I have a lot of respect for Younis Khan. But he is just too inconsistent in this game. At one point of time he was scoring a century in tests, but now in ODIs, he can't even get 10 runs. Really dissapointing.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Pakistan England match very interestingly poised..


----------



## ameer219

Afridi Out. Played too carelessly. Misbah the only hope now. If he goes out. That's it


----------



## Nitin Goyal

NIce tight game....Misbah needs to do a dhoni


----------



## farhan_9909

they should make 1 and 2

when only two overs are left than they should hit.as if one wicket fall..match is lost


----------



## Safriz

ODI whitewash coming towards Pakistan...


----------



## saiyan0321

rehman played 12 dots and had the audacity to get bowled he completely wiped out the chance afridi gave us

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------

misbah one too this innings is also lost


----------



## ameer219

safriz said:


> ODI whitewash coming towards Pakistan...



Be positive dude. Even if Pakistan goes out. They did better than the last match. And they will continuously improve.


----------



## Black Widow

Abdur Rehman 12 ball 1 run. why he was sent be4 gul?

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------

last hope misbah gone


----------



## Peregrine

Told you guys to not waste time.


----------



## saiyan0321

12 wasted dots hurt pakistan well if they hit some sixes and fours we can win this

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------

gul gone damn

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




> ODI whitewash coming towards Pakistan...



i dont think it will be the whitewash our batsmen played much much better then the last odi but england will either win this or we will draw the series

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------

28 runs 10 balls if the ballers want to make their names now is the time


----------



## saiyan0321

all out pakistan lost damn i cant forget the 12 dots it stripped us from victory big time


----------



## ameer219

I dont understand why they put Rehman at number 7! They should have put Gul right after Afridi. Sigh!

---------- Post added at 03:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 AM ----------

In addition Younis Khan should have tried to get more runs! 

Props to the openers today for holding out long enough, to gave us some hope we might win.


----------



## Nitin Goyal

I'm disappointed with pakistani batting.. so one seems to get hundred..


----------



## ameer219

Nitin Goyal said:


> I'm disappointed with pakistani batting.. so one seems to get hundred..



Getting a century is not an imperative requirement. The fact is runs should be scored at important times, and batsmen have to develop partnership.

---------- Post added at 03:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 AM ----------

But i dont only blame the bowler. Our wicket-keeper also dropped 2 catches today, though he did try to make it up with his batting. He was really looking dangerous at one point.


----------



## Nitin Goyal

ameer219 said:


> Getting a century is not an imperative requirement. The fact is runs should be scored at important times, and batsmen have to develop partnership.



That is the basic point...they throw away their wicket


----------



## saiyan0321

bad batting line gul could have hit the fours and taken some runs and the tail would have only needed singles they all got out trying to hit sixes cheema and rehman that wouldnt have happened if the line was better atleast we lost by 20 runs bot 120 big improvement


----------



## Stealth

*lol India aur Pakistan ke teams apis may he kheelain tu achi lagte hain hahahhaha dono ke akeeeeeeeeer horahe hey lolz*



eeek England say kut khaa rahe hey doosri Australia say hahhahaha 


*Pakistan ka media itne **** wali nahe karta jitna India ka media India aur "Dhoni" ke team ke karta hey hahahha imaan say bachpan may itne nahe hoi hogi dhoni ki jitne India ka media har second karta hey hahahha*


----------



## alibaz

Pakistani team was not unto the mark. They did bad in fielding,bowling and batting. Poor defensive captaincy which resulted into many singles. English team stuck to their cause and performed in all fields. They deserved it and congrats to English team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

Nitin Goyal said:


> That is the basic point...they throw away their wicket



I don't blame the last few batsmen who were trying to hit big 6 and 4. The ratio between the ball lefts and the runs needed was almost 1:3 at the final part. Additionally, there were all pure bowlers, with only limited batting skills. I feel the middle batting order should have done a more decent job.


----------



## Safriz

Pakistan is a Bowling only team..There are no batsmen....
Even today bowlers done good job in restricting the score..
The batsmen failed miserably.


----------



## saiyan0321

> But i dont only blame the bowler. Our wicket-keeper also dropped 2 catches today, though he did try to make it up with his batting. He was really looking dangerous at one point.



we need a wicket keeper not some random guy from the team and we would have won afridi evened the ball and run score if he would have after that played slowly and rehman should have been last it seemed like he had n clue what to do gul and ajmal were better

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------




> Pakistani team was not unto the mark. They did bad in fielding,bowling and batting. Poor defensive captaincy which resulted into many singles. English team stuck to their cause and performed in all fields. They deserved it and congrats to English team.



singles exactly why were we giving them singles it was accumulating runs we didnt restrict their movements

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

saiyan0321 said:


> we need a wicket keeper not some random guy from the team and we would have won afridi evened the ball and run score if he would have after that played slowly and rehman should have been last it seemed like he had n clue what to do gul and ajmal were better



Agreed. But finding a wicket keeper, with good batting skills is a challenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Agreed. But finding a wicket keeper, with good batting skills is a challenge.



try sarfraz we have tried adnan kamran and everyone else he seemed decent enough


----------



## farhan_9909

Pakistan at present dnt have any batsman apart from Umar akmal and AFRIDI.and both of them are hitter.

we need something like Sachin and Sehwag


----------



## saiyan0321

> The batsmen failed miserably.



i disagree with that they failed in the first odi miserably i know they couldnt keep wickets in hand but they did a decent job but it wasnt good enough anyway i blame todays defeat on two thing abdur rehman dot balls at crucial time and misbahs fielding pattern there were too many singles


----------



## fd24

As the batting is so lacking at the moment we need Abdul Razzaq in the side as a 2nd seamer. Then you have Gul Razzaq Afridi and Hafeez and a 5th bowler to bowl 50 overs. This would mean Afridi and Razzaq batting at 8 and 9 giving a longer tail.


----------



## Nitin Goyal

Umar akmal should be send one down..he can then play freely


----------



## saiyan0321

> Pakistan at present dnt have any batsman apart from Umar akmal and AFRIDI.and both of them are hitter.
> 
> we need something like Sachin and Sehwag



i know they both are if you need 60 runs from 38 balls we will even the score type of players both dont play cool shots and misbah plays a little too cool younis is inconsistent one day century the other 5 runs and this goes on

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------




> As the batting is so lacking at the moment we need Abdul Razzaq in the side as a 2nd seamer. Then you have Gul Razzaq Afridi and Hafeez and a 5th bowler to bowl 50 overs. This would mean Afridi and Razzaq batting at 8 and 9 giving a longer tail.



we need one more batsmen and not shoib malik someone who can score runs and a wicket keeper too it will be great if we find both


----------



## fd24

Nitin Goyal said:


> I'm disappointed with pakistani batting.. so one seems to get hundred..



Yes - we should get someone like Sachin "the man" Tendulkar to coach our boys to "get hundred". 
Many games are won without getting a hundred. Our team at the moment is at a stage of redefining itself and this will take time.


----------



## Stealth

Hafiz bara dash hey .... selection matches may hamesha 100 karkay enter hojata hye aur jab tourny start hota hey tu 20 25 say opar nahe jata hehhahahha


----------



## iPhone

When Pakistan is chasing and the score is over 225, about 90 percent of the time the entire Pak team will collapse. And this isn't something new, for over two decades Pak has had problem in their batting line up and especially when they have to chase.


----------



## saiyan0321

we cant hope to win the asian cup or t20 world cup like this


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

very disappointed batting performances by Pakistan. This match should have won .. what's the point of winning all three test and losing one days and now they are at no 6 in ranking table as England reached at 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

We lost the game from a winning position , very disappointed and annoyed ...at one stage 44 were required from 38 balls with 5 wickets in hand thanks to Abdul Rehman who again showed us his batting class by beating 12 deliveries that too consecutively ....because of him misbah had to go for a rash short and in process lost the game

I dont know why our team management and team players are always dumb and numbskull when you have tried Abdul Rehman time and time again and he batted like a two year kid who dont even have any know how of cricket and he didnt score runs for you in any of his test innings then what was the logic to sent him ahead of ajmal? we saw that when ajmal came he batted beautifully for whatever he scored and how they can forget that ajmal rescued them many times with his batting ,he was the one who knitted 100 runs partnership along with Muhammad amir against newzealand when the team was in so much trouble

really brainless cricket at the moment...its like from the day 1 that they seem like to have given up even before the game started ....leaving remaining odi matches...better off watching bangladesh premier league with gayles, shehzad's,nazir's batting


----------



## Baby Leone

IMO i guess its not hard to atleast have ball on bat...but again if u r in mood to say "No am a bawler & its not ma job" than things happened like abdur rehman did


----------



## RazPaK

Who the **** put Rehman before Gul or Ajmal? That was a major facepalm*

Jitay hoi match bhi har jatay hain.

And lmao @ Rehman's facial expression while batting. He was so damn scared. 

And wtf is wrong with Afridi? If the man had just batted at least 5 overs, we would have won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

This is a very tough situation now for the selectors to decide team changes for next match.

1.) All spinners are good, so no need to replace them

2,) Fast bowlers are fine. Aizaz Cheema bowled good. Though he doesn't take many wickets, he keeps his Rate low. Gul was rubbish all series long... We can't drop him as he has more experience and plus he is always the favourite on the team.

3.) We can't change the batting line up, despite the fact that we lost the game. Azhar Ali came out to perform better than Asad Shafiq. Cannot kick Haffez out because he acts as good assistant captain and moreover, he is good with the ball even if he is not good at batting. Next, Who will replace Younis khan? The answer is, there is no one. Younis khan is a streaky player and you never know what he might do. One day he will score 5, and the next day, he will score a century. Lastly, we can't replace Umar Akamal. Though his wicket keeping was bad, his batting was quite convincing...

It looks as though there will be no change for 3rd ODI...


----------



## ameer219

cb4 said:


> This is a very tough situation now for the selectors to decide team changes for next match.
> 
> 1.) All spinners are good, so no need to replace them
> 
> 2,) Fast bowlers are fine. Aizaz Cheema bowled good. Though he doesn't take many wickets, he keeps his Rate low. Gul was rubbish all series long... We can't drop him as he has more experience and plus he is always the favourite on the team.
> 
> 3.) We can't change the batting line up, despite the fact that we lost the game. Azhar Ali came out to perform better than Asad Shafiq. Cannot kick Haffez out because he acts as good assistant captain and moreover, he is good with the ball even if he is not good at batting. Next, Who will replace Younis khan? The answer is, there is no one. Younis khan is a streaky player and you never know what he might do. One day he will score 5, and the next day, he will score a century. Lastly, we can't replace Umar Akamal. Though his wicket keeping was bad, his batting was quite convincing...
> 
> It looks as though there will be no change for 3rd ODI...



Sighh, What about Shoaib Malik? Do you think he should replace Rehman? I believe he bats better.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

ameer219 said:


> Sighh, What about Shoaib Malik? Do you think he should replace Rehman? I believe he bats better.


Shoaib Malik was my favorite player 2 years ago. But after marriage with Sania Mirza, i don't know what happened with Shoaib Malik. He is totally Out of form and very weak. He is so weak now that he even can't place a ball for single Run.

No need for Shoaib Malik until he maintain his fitness


----------



## Mani2020

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Shoaib Malik was my favorite player 2 years ago. But after marriage with Sania Mirza, i don't know what happened with Shoaib Malik. He is totally Out of form and *very weak*. He is so* weak* now that he even can't place a ball for single Run.
> 
> No need for Shoaib Malik until he maintain his fitness



i can understand that "weakness" specially when you have wife like sania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

umpires are favouring england when bopara was plumb in front in first odi not given and umpire like simon is doing poorest umpiring anyway we just neeed luck if we won the toss and bat first than i say 90 percent bye bye for england it was their good luck they won toses and if we bat first and score even 220 it will be impossible for england to score pressure of runrate and most of their batters are out of form and if you take cook out they are scoring 130 runs anyway everyday is not a sunday for cook he is due for failure and dubai pitch INSHGAHALLAH will favour pakistan and most importantly toss


----------



## ameer219

Wow, nobody watching cricket today?

A brief summary of the match

Hafeez and Imran started well, however, it start to went downhill. Misbah out for 1. We lost 3 wickets between 40-50. Afridi and Umar Akmal managed to be hopefull by scoring 50 runs each.

Pakistan currently, 204-8. with about 15 more balls.


----------



## ameer219

Final score 222, Respect goes to Umar Gul, he does really well.


----------



## prabhakar

were they playing chamakchallon ??


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan need to keep bowling very tight, atleast 5 wickets within 100 runs is good for Pakistan.


----------



## Safriz

England will have trouble chasing the score/


----------



## K-Xeroid

Why Pakistani Batting line up always get Raped against English and Aussie bowlers? After continous poor perfermance still not on right track,


----------



## fawwaxs

Gul 26 off 26. Did better than most of the top-order put together! Brilliant stuff Gulay!


----------



## fawwaxs

omg humsafar vs PakvEng :p what are u watching ?


----------



## Peregrine

fawwaxs said:


> omg humsafar vs PakvEng :p what are u watching ?


Humsafar here..........


----------



## ameer219

Omg gul is an idiot!!!


----------



## Karachiite

Pak lost no point in watching this.


----------



## American Pakistani

ENG 54/0 in 9 overs.

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------

4444444444444


----------



## jbond197

Goes on to prove - Test and ODIs are different ball games.. Success in one format does not guarantee success in other too.. 

@English are playing really well and the chances of Pakistan coming out with flying colors looks rather grim..


----------



## American Pakistani

ENG 60/0 10 overs.

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

Afridi to bowl now.

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

Dumb class fielding.


----------



## Peregrine

You guys should have watched Humsafar......The next episode is gonna be amazing.


----------



## American Pakistani

England cruising at very fast pace.

It's 67 without loss in 11 overs.

Target is 223.

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------




Peregrine said:


> You guys should have watched Humsafar......The next episode is gonna be amazing.



What's that????


----------



## American Pakistani

Huge 666666666666666666666666666666

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

Eng 89/0 in just 15 overs.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Mujhe tu cricket bilkul pasand nahi hai.  

Damn waste of time.


----------



## Karachiite

Misbah and Younis Khan need to retire from ODI asap! Shahid Afridi needs to be given back his captaincy. Gul should only stick to T20s, he is absolutely terrible in ODIS and Tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

England crushed Pakistan in third ODI by 9 wickets.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I don't understand what's wrong there..same team, same spinners and same pitches where they beat England in three consecutive test matches and now they lost three consecutive one days. why magic of ajmal did not work in one days. I thought its difficult to win test matches as compare to one days but here its different story


----------



## MastanKhan

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I don't understand what's wrong there..same team, same spinners and same pitches where they beat England in three consecutive test matches and now they lost three consecutive one days. why magic of ajmal did not work in one days. I thought its difficult to win test matches as compare to one days but here its different story



Hi,

You did not understand---I am surprised---. You needed to get rid of Misbah first of all----and one pace bowler---. The replacements would be Shoaib---Abdul Razzaq---. Surprisingly---Umar Gul is not using his yorkers---whats wrong with him---did he listen to Nasir Hussein's commentary where he stated that the english bowlers were not using yorkers anymore---to the tail enders---.

Seems like Gul has fallen intot hat trap----Razzaq is a known player aganist the english team---he gets them nervous---. Dropping Malik after one game was silly----. You always play your proven players against those sides who have shown success in the recent past against those teams. Middle east is sort of Abdul Razzaq's home ground.

Misbah is just cashing in his paycheck for being the captain of all the 3 teams----.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

when it was 70 for 4, i knew this would be a real flopper......Afridi did well, but overall our batting is shyte. We beat the #1 test team, but now in ODI (where we should be crushing them) we are performing sub-standard

the lineup is not good....on fielding, we have spinners, we need some fast bowlers

i hope we can at least end the ODI lose-streak by crushing them in the remaining odi


----------



## Karachiite

Misbah and Younis are stopping young stars like Asad and Umar Akmal from progressing any further. Its a real shame a gem like Umar Akmal comes at Number 6. Also Azhar Ali is not a ODI player, he is great at tests and needs to focus on that only. 

This is my lineup.
1.Hafeez
2.Afaq Raheem/Ahmed Shehzad
3.Asad Shafiq
4.Umar Akmal 
5.Fawad/Shahzaib/Ramiz Raja Jr
6.Hammad Azam
7.Shahid Afridi
8.Adnan Akmal/Sarfaraz Ahmed (wk)
9.Riaz
10.Sami
11.Ajmal


----------



## MastanKhan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> when it was 70 for 4, i knew this would be a real flopper......Afridi did well, but overall our batting is shyte. We beat the #1 test team, but now in ODI (where we should be crushing them) we are performing sub-standard
> 
> the lineup is not good....on fielding, we have spinners, we need some fast bowlers
> 
> i hope we can at least end the ODI lose-streak by crushing them in the remaining odi



Abou,

It was very obvious that england would take us out in the one dayers---. It is a totally different game---please read Ramiz Raja's article in today's jang----. He talksabout how australia has changed players for their T20 format as well as the one dayers---as has england---.

Where is Strauss-----he doesn't even fit into the picture----but is the test captain---. How abput Misbah----he hardly fits into the test side---but is a good thoughtfull leader---but can't lead from the fron in the one dayers or the T20---. He is there for only one reason-----GREED---. As long as he can milk that captain's paycheck--he will keep on doing it.

Seems like that was the promise made to him by Rehman malik for throwing the semi final against india.

In their one day squad---pakistan has a very long tail. The magic of spin only lasts for so long---the opponent is not an idiot and the pitch doesnot favour the spin all the time---.


----------



## Mani2020

The problem is Pakistan is playing with 2 bowlers if you see it this way.... depending all the times on spinners is silly on their part...umer gul and cheema are mere spectators who are doing nothing apart from leaking runs....being known as the team always riddled with world class pace bowlers we are now a team riddled with junk bowlers ...Umer gul has not performed since a long long time and i am tired of saying this ...he is an over-hyped bowler ...why the selection committee is persisting with him

When yousaf and shoaib was thrashed for same reasons then why not gul who has been performing 200% more poorly then the former twos ...this shows that there is a clear grouping within the team which is restricting many new players to come in

Hammad azam you got to feel for the guy...such a talent ...has been a part of the team for almost 3rd series but never provided with the opportunity to play a game 

Misbah ..ohh man he is just as artificial as it gets 

Farhat been tried for last 10-12 years has been in and out of the team but even after 12 years suffers from the same problem ....can any one tell me when was the last time farhat played a convincing innings??????

Just RIP to the team and selection committee 

its going to be a revenge by english team for a 4-0 odi win ....just no one wants to see Pakistan nation happy over a longer period of time may it be Pakistan team


----------



## rabia kashmiri

PAKISTAN disable cricket team defeated English disable cricket team in the same stadium yesterday.
badle tu hum muka hi dete hen alhumdullilah
long live PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## All-Green

We should at least try the younger fast bowlers and all rounders instead of making them sit on the benches and get older without gaining much in way of real international experience.
Sure they are going to get thrashed by good sides in some matches but room for improvement is there if you are young and hungry.
There are plenty of young ones but what is surprising for me is that even in T20 matches we have been reluctant to field new faces.

We should field a very young team with only few seniors during the T20 matches so that young stars are exposed to the international teams in a format which suits a more cavalier approach, it has been too long since we saw the aggression in pace bowling and batting at the top of the order that was once there in Pakistan team in ODIs.
We need to rebuild our pace attack and we need to do it as soon as possible.
We also need a few young and aggressive top order batsmen and all rounders to be persisted with in T20s and ODIs.
If temperament is sound then the youngsters can be given test caps.

I agree with the opinion that all three teams should be picked on requirement of the format and can be very different from each other. Misbah is a great Test captain and has done brilliantly well in Tests, however Afridi was doing very well as an ODI captain and being a highly effective ODI player, he was high on confidence in the format as well.
Having Afridi as ODI captain will not only relieve pressure on Misbah (who must be miserable right now) but shall have added benefit due to Afridi's retirement from Test cricket which shall ensure that there is no axe to grind between the two.

Maybe we should not think in terms of one cricket team, but three teams for three formats with emphasis on introducing maximum youngsters in T20Is and at least some in the ODI squad.

While it can be that there are players and captains suited to all formats, it should not be an automatic selection without any periodic review.

Gul is not at all an attacking and penetrative pace spearhead like his predecessors the Ws, Shoaib, Aamir etc. and he lacks the brilliant control and cunning of Asif.
He is even less of a threat with the new ball and with the new rules in ODI, that is biting us even more.
Gul is a good bowler, but the pressure on him has been a lot after the sad fate of Amir and Asif, he is just not gifted enough to be a spearhead of a team with a fast bowling legacy of Pakistan.

Gul always lacked confidence and control with the new ball (himself admitted he liked to bowl with older ball) and now there are two new balls in ODI which instead of being an advantage as demonstrated by England pace attack, is becoming a major problem for Gul and Pakistan.

With even Lesser chances of reverse swing due to the new rules, lack of a good new ball bowler is something that cannot be compensated for at all in the late overs.
We need to let the more talented younger fast bowlers in the team now in order to have a long term pace attack, Cheema is quite old and does not hold much promise for the future.
I see many quick, aggressive and talented bowlers in our domestic cricket, we need to risk experimenting with them to build the future.
Junaid and Wahab should be given some time to prove themselves and if found wanting we should go for the other young bowlers, however Gul cannot be expected to handle all formats as the lone spearhead with the new ball.


----------



## Edevelop

MastanKhan said:


> Abou,
> 
> It was very obvious that england would take us out in the one dayers---. It is a totally different game---please read Ramiz Raja's article in today's jang----. He talksabout how australia has changed players for their T20 format as well as the one dayers---as has england---.
> 
> Where is Strauss-----he doesn't even fit into the picture----but is the test captain---. How abput Misbah----he hardly fits into the test side---but is a good thoughtfull leader---but can't lead from the fron in the one dayers or the T20---. He is there for only one reason-----GREED---. As long as he can milk that captain's paycheck--he will keep on doing it.
> 
> Seems like that was the promise made to him by Rehman malik for throwing the semi final against india.
> 
> In their one day squad---pakistan has a very long tail. The magic of spin only lasts for so long---the opponent is not an idiot and the pitch doesnot favour the spin all the time---.



I really think we should make Misbah just the Test Captain.
I hope Afrdi can become Captain again for ODI. Although we lost lost last year's world cup, it was still a great achievement taking Pakistan into the Semis.


----------



## fd24

All-Green said:


> We should at least try the younger fast bowlers and all rounders instead of making them sit on the benches and get older without gaining much in way of real international experience.
> Sure they are going to get thrashed by good sides in some matches but room for improvement is there if you are young and hungry.
> There are plenty of young ones but what is surprising for me is that even in T20 matches we have been reluctant to field new faces.
> 
> We should field a very young team with only few seniors during the T20 matches so that young stars are exposed to the international teams in a format which suits a more cavalier approach, it has been too long since we saw the aggression in pace bowling and batting at the top of the order that was once there in Pakistan team in ODIs.
> We need to rebuild our pace attack and we need to do it as soon as possible.
> We also need a few young and aggressive top order batsmen and all rounders to be persisted with in T20s and ODIs.
> If temperament is sound then the youngsters can be given test caps.
> 
> I agree with the opinion that all three teams should be picked on requirement of the format and can be very different from each other. Misbah is a great Test captain and has done brilliantly well in Tests, however Afridi was doing very well as an ODI captain and being a highly effective ODI player, he was high on confidence in the format as well.
> Having Afridi as ODI captain will not only relieve pressure on Misbah (who must be miserable right now) but shall have added benefit due to Afridi's retirement from Test cricket which shall ensure that there is no axe to grind between the two.
> 
> Maybe we should not think in terms of one cricket team, but three teams for three formats with emphasis on introducing maximum youngsters in T20Is and at least some in the ODI squad.
> 
> While it can be that there are players and captains suited to all formats, it should not be an automatic selection without any periodic review.
> 
> Gul is not at all an attacking and penetrative pace spearhead like his predecessors the Ws, Shoaib, Aamir etc. and he lacks the brilliant control and cunning of Asif.
> He is even less of a threat with the new ball and with the new rules in ODI, that is biting us even more.
> Gul is a good bowler, but the pressure on him has been a lot after the sad fate of Amir and Asif, he is just not gifted enough to be a spearhead of a team with a fast bowling legacy of Pakistan.
> 
> Gul always lacked confidence and control with the new ball (himself admitted he liked to bowl with older ball) and now there are two new balls in ODI which instead of being an advantage as demonstrated by England pace attack, is becoming a major problem for Gul and Pakistan.
> 
> With even Lesser chances of reverse swing due to the new rules, lack of a good new ball bowler is something that cannot be compensated for at all in the late overs.
> We need to let the more talented younger fast bowlers in the team now in order to have a long term pace attack, Cheema is quite old and does not hold much promise for the future.
> I see many quick, aggressive and talented bowlers in our domestic cricket, we need to risk experimenting with them to build the future.
> Junaid and Wahab should be given some time to prove themselves and if found wanting we should go for the other young bowlers, however Gul cannot be expected to handle all formats as the lone spearhead with the new ball.



I believe there is an abundance of talent available - there is no doubt in all our minds. The problem moving forward sir is hindered in 2 ways. The greed of certain players and their aspirations and secondly the failiure of the management to have the balls to change. The philosophy of "he has done it in the past - he has been great for our game" is wrong and worn down now. Inzi outstayed his stay alongside others in the past who simply are focused on just one thing. Themselves. Please dont get me wrong Inzi was a world beater - just dragged it on too long and blocked places for youngsters to merge.
The board are the guilty party. Their management is more mismanagement orientated.
I will give you a basic example of why i am puzzled at the way they work.
In 2006 Pakistan U19s played against India in the final. Pakistan won an astonishing game. Some incredible bowling from Anwar Khan, Jamshed Ahmed and Akhtar Ayub as shown below. The India side included 6 players that have represented their nation including the likes of Rohit Sharma, Jadeja and Suresh Raina. Not 1 player from Pakistan has moved up. Why? If we in 6 years cant develpo 1 player into the first team then there is something seriously wrong with our national set up.
For the record please view and enjoy..........

Pakistan Vs India Worldcup under-19 final 2006 - YouTube


----------



## All-Green

superkaif said:


> I believe there is an abundance of talent available - there is no doubt in all our minds. The problem moving forward sir is hindered in 2 ways. The greed of certain players and their aspirations and secondly the failiure of the management to have the balls to change. The philosophy of "he has done it in the past - he has been great for our game" is wrong and worn down now. Inzi outstayed his stay alongside others in the past who simply are focused on just one thing. Themselves. Please dont get me wrong Inzi was a world beater - just dragged it on too long and blocked places for youngsters to merge.
> The board are the guilty party. Their management is more mismanagement orientated.
> I will give you a basic example of why i am puzzled at the way they work.
> In 2006 Pakistan U19s played against India in the final. Pakistan won an astonishing game. Some incredible bowling from Anwar Khan, Jamshed Ahmed and Akhtar Ayub as shown below. The India side included 6 players that have represented their nation including the likes of Rohit Sharma, Jadeja and Suresh Raina. Not 1 player from Pakistan has moved up. Why? If we in 6 years cant develpo 1 player into the first team then there is something seriously wrong with our national set up.
> For the record please view and enjoy..........
> 
> Pakistan Vs India Worldcup under-19 final 2006 - YouTube



Salaams

I agree with the U-19 example as this has been my observation as well.
Not everyone is as gifted as Mohammad Amir to break into the senior side and become an immediate star, however there is no denying that if our U-19 has been consistently performing well then there are plenty of players who can be guided and coached to handle the big stage.


Regarding Inzi, if a player is of high caliber one can retain them in one format.
A senior player can be excluded from the ODI squad and still play in Test, this can be for the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

One day matches kon dekhta hai Faraz...
Test cricket hi asal cricket hai...


----------



## untitled

Areesh said:


> One day matches kon dekhta hai Faraz...
> Test cricket hi asal cricket hai...



Dil ko behlanay key liye khayal acha hey


----------



## Areesh

pdf_shurtah said:


> Dil ko behlanay key liye khayal acha hey



Yeh haqeeqat hai merai bhai. Test cricket FTW.


----------



## fd24

All-Green said:


> Salaams
> 
> I agree with the U-19 example as this has been my observation as well.
> Not everyone is as gifted as Mohammad Amir to break into the senior side and become an immediate star, however there is no denying that if our U-19 has been consistently performing well then there are plenty of players who can be guided and coached to handle the big stage.
> 
> 
> Regarding Inzi, if a player is of high caliber one can retain them in one format.
> A senior player can be excluded from the ODI squad and still play in Test, this can be for the better.



I agree with players specifically selected for a type of cricket. Test, one day and 20/20 are simply too different to put in the same category. 
My specific issue is that certain players in Pakistan (and perhaps India) become larger than life characters. Inzi has been a hero and at some point of his career become "bigger than the team". Selectors cannot be so naive as not to spot that players of the stature of for example Misbah and Younis should save their energy for test matches. In fact it may prolong their careers. 
Drop some young blood into the side give them a run in the side and let them mature in the senior side.
Above all don't panic - we know we have the talent. We have recently slaughtered the world number 1 side in the best and hardest format in the game. A bit of fine tuning and we will be fine!


----------



## saiyan0321

we need two things you cant keep changing the team every match and second what was wrong with sarfraz he was a good keeper he just had one bad batting they kicked him out and what about other young talents and we need fast bowlers a good set we cant rely on spinners we need bowlers not idiots like umer gul who can give some score but cant help with no balls and take major wickets!!!!! i hate to say it but we need a bowler like muhammed amir there has to be someone better then these in the younger generation hope we win tomorrow and save ourselves from a whitewash.... man the last match pissed me off they screwed our top and middle order and when umer and afridi and gul with his 27 saved the day and gave a decent score we lost by bowling and NO FREAKING BALLS


----------



## Rana4pak




----------



## ameer219

Omg Guys Rehman is whacking 2 4s!!!


----------



## fawwaxs

Clean Sweep


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

im sitting here in the office, fuming.....

23 r 5 wickets remaining for England......wtf happened to Pak team on ODIs????? 4-0 whitewash has slightly eroded the joy from Pak's test whitewash against opposing team

our batting is absolute shyte during these ODIs! 


WTF yaar.....the lineup has not worked out well.


3 T-20s pending, and they better show their worth there


----------



## Pukhtoon

Congrats guys for the white wash lol

They say if KHota KHote se kam ho tu us keh kaan kaat dene chaheye lol lol


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

222/5....16 runs remain; 5 wkts 3.3 overs remain for opposing side


----------



## W.11

mubarak guys another history made

not to forget shoaib malik, was a hell of a selection, keep it up misbah!!

and misbah said malik was included for his brilliant spin deliveries, no wonder why he couldnt get even the bowl today


----------



## saiyan0321

why malik why not a fast bowler we need fast bowlers it was so close whitewash its pissing me off we better get our act straight for t20 misbah keeps changing the line up stick with one and give them chances to play junaid was good with cooks wicket and one moment it seemed we would win but one more thing why does misbah allow singles all these four matches we allowed them singles and allowed batsmen like cook and peterson to reach their hundreds

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




> and misbah said malik was included for his brilliant spin deliveries, no wonder why he couldnt get even the bowl today



his batting sucked he didnt make one boundry he was just trying to bind his time and not one spinner when in the last overs we might have needed spinners he still got no bowl why bcz he gives runs and has no skill as bowler or batsmen


----------



## Super Falcon

we need alot of changing most importantly hafeez is out of forum and also he is not rectifying his mistakes and also bring players from BPL who are having a ball their seeing a ball like footbal Naser jamshed is very talanted and quick lerner he shown us in domestic T 20 and now in BPL bring him on and also azhar mahmood who i see these days play better spinners becoz when he was in pak team he struggle to play spin and he know hitting them and he always fency faster bowlers and england have lot of them and also bring good WK batsman hope we click and gell as a team in T20 to save our private ryan hope we dont play stupid players like junaid,ferhat, they keep doing mistakes junaid keep bowling shot ballls to petersen seems like he never wanted to ball seems like his place has been guranted in side he also played test struggle bring new bowlers and where the hell is rao ifthikar anjum he was very good swing bowler he make gilly stuggle against him


----------



## Super Falcon

need better players not struggling players hafeez should sit he did nothing in 10 innings and also we need to get over this akmal family diseas adnan is useless for batting need to bring new keepr sarfaraz is good keeper but not good batsman we need nasir jamshed in straight a way he is inform for last 6 months and dont know we he was not pickes technically very sound and can destroy attacks and can hit ball for longer time hope meaningfull changes will be made time to say malik bye bye as long as he is in side team cannot jel well becoz he was main cnacer when younis was captain he was the one created mess against younis in order to get captaincy back

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

and also not forget shabbir ahmed he was damn good bowler we lost him too we need to go with 3 fasters and 2 spinners and in T 20 bring afridi in 3 and also bring azhar mahmood good faster bowler can reverse and got good slow ball and most importantly he played in england he know batter all of them and even more importantly he can hit faster bowlers miles

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------






azhar mahmoood special

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

Another big diseas is imran ferhat and his father in law


----------



## Karachiite

Instead of Malik it should have been Hammad Azam playing. He can bat and also bowl. We desperately need some good batsmen. I like Azhar as a test batsmen but he is not the kind to play ODIs he fails to rotate the strike. Younis and Misbah should now announce their retirement from ODIs.


----------



## Super Falcon

agreed misbah should younis still have bit cricket left misbah even today cannot hit sixes in the end keep going for singles even in 47 over want to see finn and patil get harsh treatment

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

sir see video when u can hit this much why rotate strike he is tailor made for T 20


----------



## Husnainshah

Nothing surprising on Pakistan's end. But one wonders what went wrong with a team like England in the Test Series?
Anyway, Congratulations to fellow British members and Team England.


----------



## Karachiite

Super Falcon said:


> [/COLOR]sir see video when u can hit this much why rotate strike he is tailor made for T 20



I meant Azhar Ali not Azhar Mahmood, yes Mahmood is made for T20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

owais zia should be opener he is young and good batsman

owais zia
hafeez
umar akmal
misbah
asad
shoaib malik
afridi
hammad
umar gul
ajmal
wahab riaz


----------



## W.11

Super Falcon said:


> owais zia should be opener he is young and good batsman
> 
> owais zia
> hafeez
> umar akmal
> misbah
> asad
> shoaib malik
> afridi
> hammad
> umar gul
> ajmal
> wahab riaz



well he came before and was dropped for a reason


----------



## Rahil khan




----------



## fd24

*Pakistan beat England in the 1st 20/20 - fantastic bowling at the end by Umar Gul and Saeed Ajmal - superb!! Win by 10 runs!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Umar Gul bowling at the death, superb!


----------



## Devil Soul

Congrats to all


----------



## Stealth

*shukar hey jeet gaye hain warna Bopara nay Boooo-paraaa nikaaldiya tha Pakistan Team ka hahahhahahha*


----------



## Karachiite

Umar Gul is a good T20 bowler, I just wish he could bowl like this in ODIs. As for Junaid Khan, he needs to go back to domestic cricket to improve. He is not ready to play at the international level yet.


----------



## Stealth

Super Falcon said:


> owais zia should be opener he is young and good batsman
> 
> owais zia - *pata nahe*
> hafeez - *maha chawal*
> umar akmal - *chawal likin kaam ka*
> misbah - *na mainay out hona hey na mainay score karna hey bas 8 gantay koi nokri pore karni hey bas*
> asad - *good boy*
> shoaib malik - *Stadium may Sania ko pehlay dhoondana hey ball baad may*
> afridi -* may asa kyoon hoon may asa kyoon hoon*
> hammad - *new boy!*
> umar gul - *new yorker boy!*
> ajmal -* aainda aainda meray saath paanga lya na tu .... saqlain bhai ko bataoonga *
> wahab riaz - *Yuvraj ko jab say out kya hey tab sa team sa he out hogaya hoon*






-


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

well done pak

last 8 overs for those who missed it

[video]http://dai.ly/yxH6RV[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

and i didnt know there is a match today..
will watch the next T20


----------



## Pukhtoon

FCuk Firdos Ashiq And Wapda !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*PAKISTAN BEAT ENGLAND.*

*CONGRATULATIONS PAKISTAN*

*Pakistan won the first Twenty20 match by eight runs against England at the Dubai Stadium on February 23, 2012.*


----------



## saiyan0321

gul did really good he had a hatrick chance man had he got it it would have been awsome but pakistan won and if we score another win on saturday too we can have chance to whitewash them and atleast we cant be whitewashed P

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

InshAllah Pakistan will win the T20 cup like in 2009.


----------



## alibaz

Although we won but batting is still a question mark


----------



## fd24

2nd 20/20 today boys. England batting first and are 49 for 3 off 6.5 overs Pieterson Bopara and Morgan all gone! Hafeez Gul and Ajmal all taken 1 each.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Haha fully enjoying this. Hope we win this match as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

79 for 4 off 9.4 overs - Afridi smacked for 2 sixes and then comes back to take kieswetter out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Good stuff from Gul.

Hafeez gets a wicket right on the next ball after a wrongly turned down appeal.

And Gul and Ajmal still have 6 overs to go!


----------



## RazPaK

WOW 2-2. That's ******* embarrasing.


----------



## ameer219

Finn Motherfisher!

He just pushed Ajmal when he was batting!


----------



## Edevelop

ameer219 said:


> Finn Motherfisher!
> 
> He just pushed Ajmal when he was batting!



This is not the first time Finn was being pathetic.

Pakistani team needs to show some eyes as well. Misbah is just too nice as a captain like Afridi, Malik, and Inzi. They all were the same. There is no player in the team right now that has an aggressive body language. When Shoaib Akhtar was around, he at least was there to do chitrol. mah bain to kar tah ta. That kept the pressure. 

I personally think Pakistan's top order is responsible for losses. They need to step up. All 3 Batsmen, Haffeez, Zia, Shafiq were worthless. They gave their wickets for free. When a wicket or 2 falls, then your captain should come up to control the game.


----------



## RazPaK

Why the hell is Malik on the team? Junaid Khan was good why did they not put him on?

Where the hell is Wahab?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Sorry for Misbah, 13 Runs from 24 Balls is not T20 cricket. Even 24 Runs from 24 balls is considered slow Runs in T20. I wonders what was Misbah doing today only 13 runs from 24 Balls. Atleast he should try for boundary when average was climbing around 10.
Well played England today. Today Pak fielding was also improved. Nice to see this.


----------



## haviZsultan

Lost again. Zia couldn't play the slower balls at all. He looked so promising when he started off!

---------- Post added at 02:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 AM ----------




ameer219 said:


> Finn Motherfisher!
> 
> He just pushed Ajmal when he was batting!



I saw that. Then hes handing over Ajmal's bat like it was the most natural thing in the World. Is he a cousin of Umar Akmal?


----------



## Edevelop

I think they should have placed Sohail Tanvir in the team. Apart from bowling, his batting is pretty good.


----------



## FireFighter

Misbah is a worthlesss T20 player and making him the T20 captian is a disaster. I cant name a signle t20 match he has won us single handedly..can u guys name any? 

they should drop him from the t20 squad and let afridi captain the t20 n ODI sides


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

FireFighter said:


> Misbah is a worthlesss T20 player and making him the T20 captian is a disaster. I cant name a signle t20 match he has won us single handedly..can u guys name any?
> 
> they should drop him from the t20 squad and let afridi captain the t20 n ODI sides


 
Afridi has captained pakistan in one test(lost) 34 ODIS(18 wins, 16 loss) and 19 T20(8 wins, 11 loss) 

Now Misbah captained in 15 test(9 wins, five draws and just one loss against West indies)

19 ODI(14 wins and 5 losses) and 7 T20(6 won and one loss)

Misbah has much better record as captain than Afridi in all three formats of cricket


----------



## saiyan0321

call it whatever you like misbah is better suited for test why the hell cant we chase we know how to restrict but cant chase under pressure same pitch same team and we barely made 110 when before it seemed like a good 144 with only 6 wickets lose and the last one at the last ball..... we need to have a team where we can make a partnership its no good if you can make 21 from 10 balls and get an out if you cant stay and our fielding needs alot to be desired they didnt let one flying ball land on the ground saved so many fours with dives and even tried to stop the sixes before the ball fell their fielders were there call us winners of test cricket but the way they play with their fielding and catching i will call them the best team out there we only have outstanding bowlers that did their job 150 is an average score in t20 and could be chased but appaerntly not by us hope we bat first on monday or we will lose this one too


----------



## W.11

why selected owais zia?? why selected shoaib malik, this misbah is a lunatic, he is supporting the useless players out of favouritism


----------



## Edevelop

Pakistani people get fed up easily eh?

We can't expect our team to win every single game all of a sudden from spot-foxing, new captain, new players, new coach, new home ground!

*PAKISTANI PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS UNHAPPY PERSONALITY!!!!!!!!!!*

A defeat is a defeat. Just accept this!!!

Misbah is suited for this team. Yes he did waste many balls but he is the type of guy that takes singles and gives the other batsmen a chance to smack. His patience is important. If he is like Afridi and Umar Akmal all the time then I'm afraid our team would be all out by 50.

Many of you don't remember this, but in 1st T20I, he was was the one to control the game. The score was 40 or 50 for 5 and he brought it up to 140+

Rest of the players in the team are jahil/uneducated. This man uses math...
Its not his fault if our openers are not batting well. Years have passed by since Saeed Anwer and Amer Sohail's time and there has not been a single good talent in the opening field.


----------



## BATMAN

KarachiPunk said:


> why selected owais zia?? why selected shoaib malik, this misbah is a lunatic, he is supporting the useless players out of favouritism



I don't know about the rest, but Shoaib Malik is top all rounder of Pakistan.

This is how you go out with your top players.


----------



## saiyan0321

the line up is another thing but still what i dont get is we cant play under pressure we cant chase same pitchsame team but we go out 112 why cant we stay and awais is a good player he seemed fine in first but he had alot of trouble with slow balls and hammad azam also looked good misbah takes singles and is the best to offer partnerships but he wastes balls he is better suited for test other then we need to up our fielding the magic in not reaching the target but restricting the opponent from giving a huge target and we fail at that


----------



## Edevelop

We need to change our batting line up.

Here is what i think:

1. Awais Zia --- (Take batting powerplay)
2. Afridi --- (Take batting powerplay)
3. Asad Shafiq
4. Hammad Azam 
5. Umar Akmal
6. Haffeez
7. Misbah
8 Shoaib Malik
9. Gul
10.Ajmal
11 Cheema/Junaid/Wahab


----------



## RazPaK

DUDE! GUL, SHOAIB, AND MISBAH should not be on the team.


----------



## American Pakistani

England made 129/6 in 20 overs.

Pakistan need to make 130 in 120 bowls with 10 wickets in hand.


----------



## RazPaK

Gul gave all the runs. They should have stopped putting him on to bowl.


----------



## Imran Khan

what happen ? we lose ?


----------



## RazPaK

Imran Khan said:


> what happen ? we lose ?



No. we are ok. Just that Gul gave too many runs. And loser shoab malik dropped a catch that went straight into his hands.


----------



## Imran Khan

RazPaK said:


> No. we are ok. Just that Gul gave too many runs. And loser shoab malik dropped a catch that went straight into his hands.



ok ok no problem for me my national game is hockey and why should i care this lazy cricket game ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

We are on the top rite now 

8/0

one over

FCuk i just click on the post and Hafeez gone on 1st ball


----------



## ameer219

Hafeez have been quite disappointing with his fielding. Should be brought lower down the batting order.


----------



## RazPaK

We need Afghan batsmen. At least when they bat they have balls.


----------



## K-Xeroid

Imran Khan said:


> ok ok no problem for me my national game is hockey and why should i care this lazy cricket game ?


Yeah! We Love Hockey, Cricket stinks.


----------



## ameer219

Nice 6!!!!!!!


----------



## Pukhtoon

100 runs in 16 overs.

Owais playing well today..


----------



## ameer219

I don't think this pitch is meant for seaming or pacing. It's more for spinning today. And this where England is at a disadvantage.


----------



## ameer219

87 runs for 87 balls. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## ameer219

Sighh. Owais went down. I'm depending on umar akmal now.


----------



## Karachiite

Chutiya umpiring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Misbah is going to lose us the match. He is worthless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Any streaming links plz? It's a blessed day for Pakistan, hopefully we will win t20 too.


----------



## RazPaK

Fitay Muh Misbah. Wasted all of our balls. WTF.


----------



## ameer219

Misbah better hits a 6 or he has a lot of questioning to do.

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------

Sighhh. We lost.....


----------



## RazPaK

Misbah should shoot himself in the face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

No worries...... we still won the oscar today 
Hey Jazba Junoon - YouTube


----------



## 53fd

Misbah's performance today reminded me a bit of his horrible WC semi-final performance against India. Oh well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

RazPaK said:


> Misbah should shoot himself in the face.



why???????/ match hai koi zindgi maout ka masla nhi for me we lose 500 matches for one life is ok


----------



## Safriz

shameful performance by pakistani batsmen...
once again batting failed.......


----------



## Areesh

Misbah khuda kai wastai one day or T20 sai retire ho ja bhai.


----------



## Stealth

laanti team US USUAL still dont know wt**** this Hafiz ...... sefaarshi... not a single achievement of that **** from last 5 years! omar akmal destroyed victory....


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I hate you Misbah!! We always lose thanks to him! 
Lanat on our batting performance!


----------



## Karachiite

That piece of **** Misbah needs to be kicked out of the team. He's the most selfish piece of **** I've ever seen. Him and his MBA can go to hell!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Dude how do you lose a match you had already won. Misbah is a loser and cannot bat. He won't score any runs, and he won't let anyone score any runs either. If he had any shame he would have gotten out a long time ago.


----------



## W.11

Peregrine said:


> No worries...... we still won the oscar today
> Hey Jazba Junoon - YouTube



your childish celebration really irritates me dear

WTF?? we won oscar??, we didnt win oscar for any movie,just the liberal facist got oscar for some short doc for 'acid burning' bullshitt, its like mukhtar mai get some award and she 'shared' oscar with an american guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*umar akmal real culprit,wasted 3 crucial deliveries*


----------



## Imran Khan

*typical pakistani style after lose bash on team*


----------



## Rafael

Boys - Real cricket is test cricket. I am not sure who the F came up with the idea of T/20s. But who ever did, sucks big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

How you gonna be a captain if you can't hit the ball.


----------



## ameer219

I only blame 2 people for today's lost, which could have been won in the first place.

Hafeez: Honestly, if you can't even block your first ball, what the hell are you doing as an opener. This is not the first time, but your previous 5 matches has shown you cant even hold on to the score. Sighh

Misbah: You remind me of the circular debt. Playing singles and blocking all the time isn't going to help, except for increasing the run rate. This is not a test match neither is it ODI FFS!

Regards
Ameer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

RazPaK said:


> How you gonna be a captain if you can't hit the ball.



yep its happen if you own ball and bat you are captain its rule of our street cricketccc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

A salute to all Pakistanis.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

RazPaK said:


> How you gonna be a captain if you can't hit the ball.



Easy, just join the Pakistan National Cricket Team. They will make you a captain in no time, especially if you have a record of horrible performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Guys just imagine what's going to happen in the upcoming T20 world cup if Misbah is captain.


----------



## 53fd

Again, Pakistan's batting shows it is the biggest weakness of the team (although our seam bowling with Gul isn't much better either).


----------



## ameer219

Rafael said:


> Boys - Real cricket is test cricket. I am not sure who the F came up with the idea of T/20s. But who ever did, sucks big time.



Test cricket, T20, or ODIs, is not going to change the fact that we need to check our batting line up. The fact is , our batting has failed time and time again, and its always our bowling that helped to pull us out of it. Have a look at the test matches for example, whereby bowling pull us out of this.


----------



## Peregrine

KarachiPunk said:


> your childish celebration really irritates me dear
> 
> WTF?? we won oscar, we didnt win oscar for any movie,just the liberal facist got oscar for some short doc for 'acid burning' bullshitt, its like mukhtar mai get some award


Talk to the Hand!





You always have issues with anything that Pakistani's can enjoy, do i need to remind you of Edward Maya's concert which was also an irritant for you. Get a life Chunda! Live and let others live


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I always expected if England get 120+ runs they have chance for win. Wicket was very slow and swing. England got Great bowlers. But out batting flopped as expected. Pak loose 50% match when they Loose Toss. Well Played England.
Again too slow inning byMisbah.


----------



## RazPaK

Misbah needs to be *Saving Face* from Lanats.


----------



## Areesh

Misbah costs Pakistan one more match.


----------



## Stealth

*inhonay White Wash kya tha aglon nay woh wala WASH kya hey sare omar moo dhotay raheengay WASH nahe hoga hahhahaa laanti Pakistani Cricket Team aur Misbah... T-20 India Final, Worldcup Semi Final and now again Final... Misbah tu Pakistan pe Azmaaish hey Zardari Mulk pe tu Cricket pe!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

hate misbah and umar akmal for this match

why they were waiting for last overs to hit the boundaries when they had 6 or 7 wickets still in hand


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> hate misbah and umar akmal for this match
> 
> why they were waiting for last overs to hit the boundaries when they had 6 or 7 wickets still in hand



I will blame misbah more since he came before Umar to bat and he also is the captain. This guy again costs Pakistan a match. He should retire from limited over Cricket and concentrate on test Cricket.


----------



## Karachiite

I like how Misbah came in early on like a boss. Whenever he comes to bat, he always adds pressure with his tuk tuk. He was trying to be like Dhon ini the WC final but instead he made a Chutiya out of himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Akmal Brothers, imran farhat......................
Sifaarishi Sifaarishi Sifaaarshiii...............

Why always Akmal brothers while we have lots of players sitting on bench

Why they not Pick Imran nazir, Amir shehzad, and shahzaib


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Areesh said:


> I will blame misbah more since he came before Umar to bat and he also is the captain. This guy again costs Pakistan a match. He should retire from limited over Cricket and concentrate on test Cricket.



he had good record as captain but pathetic performances as batsman..he was playing shots like no 8 or 9 inexperienced batsman..missed so many balls and it seem he was there for picnic //at the end we lost match that could win easily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

This Misbah has seriously pissed me off today. I hate him.

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------




Raja.Pakistani said:


> he had good record as captain but pathetic performances as batsman..he was playing shots like no 8 or 9 inexperienced batsman..missed so many balls and it seem he was there for picnic //at the end we lost match that could win easily



He has good record only in Tests. Most of his limited over victories are against weaker teams like WI, BD or Zimbabwe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

I think Misbah cant bat under pressure, he always let go of such opportunities.


----------



## Areesh

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Akmal Brothers, imran farhat......................
> Sifaarishi Sifaarishi Sifaaarshiii...............
> 
> Why always Akmal brothers while we have lots of players sitting on bench
> 
> Why they not Pick Imran nazir, Amir shehzad, and shahzaib



Umar Akmal batted well. It is Misbah who cost us the match.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Raja.Pakistani said:


> hate misbah and umar akmal for this match
> 
> why they were waiting for last overs to hit the boundaries when they had 6 or 7 wickets still in hand


Dude just look England field. They saved 15+ runs.
Bowling is never our problem.
Our problem is Fielding and Batting.. Just look how Akmal brothers drop catches and misses stumps. This is habit of akmal brothers.


----------



## Stealth

what da **** this Hafiz !! yue kar kya raha hey ?? telme ANY SINGLE ACHIEVEMENT OF THIS ***** ***** Hafiz from past 5 years ?


----------



## Areesh

Misbah, please retire from all formats shorter than 3 day cricket matches. Please do this unfortunate nation a favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Stealth said:


> what da **** this Hafiz !! yue kar kya raha hey ?? telme ANY SINGLE ACHIEVEMENT OF THIS ***** ***** Hafiz from past 5 years ?


Hafiz is good Bowler but out of form in Batting


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Raja.Pakistani said:


> he had good record as captain but pathetic performances as batsman..he was playing shots like no 8 or 9 inexperienced batsman..missed so many balls and it seem he was there for picnic //at the end we lost match that could win easily



Misbah = Misball

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




Raja.Pakistani said:


> he had good record as captain but pathetic performances as batsman..he was playing shots like no 8 or 9 inexperienced batsman..missed so many balls and it seem he was there for picnic //at the end we lost match that could win easily



Misbah = Misball


----------



## Stealth

Zardari call Misbah because Zardari nay suna hey usay b bara koi **** is Dunya may hey LOLZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Peregrine said:


> You always have issues with anything that Pakistani's can enjoy, do i need to remind you of Edward Maya's concert which was also an irritant for you. Get a life Chunda! Live and let others live



hypocrites need more of this hand because they are hypocrites

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------

guys,im not gonna say misbah is bad or good, but today definitely he played like a loser

hope, he can smash good teams too,like india, australia in future

it was fracking 129 target not even a serious target but we played esp misbah played like loser

all umer akmal fans out their, well i would say go and drown in a cup of water


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Ek Zardari, hamari jan aur jism par bhari;
Ek Misbah, hamare dilon par lamba sa sotta.

Burn them alive!!!!


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

I am still with misbah. Just look when afridi came in One days how suddenly Pakistan started Loosing. Afridi want to become captain and There are two groups in Team. Akmal brother want afridi to captain, also Hafeez also want to become captain. This is all against misbah.


----------



## Stealth

*Jiay Bhutoo ,Jiay Zardari, Jiay Misbah !*


----------



## Super Falcon

stop critisising misbah dont forget in this very ground he made pak win against sri lanaka in T 20 it is just a bad form and yes i agree that he should retire from T 20 now but again we should be sensible who will come in his place. 3 players i think can fit in azhar mahmood is one very good bowler have all kind of veriety speed,seem,swing and slow ball and most importantly he is experienced and hard hitter before he was struggling against spinner but in bpl he is hitting spinners like he is new inzi and he can be good captain too and another change is we need bring the left handed opener of pak playing in bpl i forget his name he should be both in ODI and T 20 and most most importantly take this imran ferhat father in law out of PCB he dont make any sense even his own career is short why he is chief of selector and bring good people in pcb management and ramiz raja also should not be in pcb


when i saw fin was delbrately pushing ajmal ramiz was laughing we should also criticise ramiz raja commentary soe time he be too much against pakistan waqar younis was making some sense and bring whatmoor as soon as you can

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Gul and Misbah lost us the match.


----------



## Super Falcon

no last ball six was a factor to aizaz chema should have bowled yorker we would have beeen winner


----------



## Karachiite

Haroon rafeeq said:


> I am still with misbah. Just look when afridi came in One days how suddenly Pakistan started Loosing. Afridi want to become captain and There are two groups in Team. Akmal brother want afridi to captain, also Hafeez also want to become captain. This is all against misbah.



Afridi as a captain brings much more energy and excitement compared to Misbah ul tuk. Afridi took a broken team like Pakistan all the way to the semi finals. He could have taken them all the way to the finals and possibly won if not for yours truly. Misbah is a selfish scumbag. He doesn't allow younger players to play because he fears his fragile spot will be taken by them. This is the reason why he persists with sifarshis like Farhat and Shoaib Malik. Also notice how Umar Akmal plays at number 5 and 6, his natural spot is number 4 but we all know if Akmal clicks then Misbah will be in danger. Fawad Alam deserves the spot Misbah is taking up right now in the ODI lineup. 
I just hope he is kicked out of the ODI and T20 team before Asia Cup.


----------



## Karachiite

Super Falcon said:


> no last ball six was a factor to aizaz chema should have bowled yorker we would have beeen winner



It wasn't all Cheema's fault. 129 was a very achievable target. Misbah was playing too defensively, he didn't even allow Umar Akmal to play his natural game. Also the umpiring was the worst I've seen in a while. KP was given another lifeline after Hafeez got him on a clear lbw and also Awais Zia wasn't even out but the fckin umpires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

well in T 20 every single run is alot im not saying misbah is good im just saying if you want to criticise him than where were you when he was wining against srilanka why dont you criticise him at that point if he was selfish


----------



## ameer219

Tune said:


> It wasn't all Cheema's fault. 129 was a very achievable target. Misbah was playing too defensively, he didn't even allow Umar Akmal to play his natural game. Also the umpiring was the worst I've seen in a while. KP was given another lifeline after Hafeez got him on a clear lbw and also Awais Zia wasn't even out but the fckin umpires.



Yeah umpiring played a huge role too. The ball was so obviously in line and hitting the stumps of Pietersen. Heck, did you even see how many times Hafeez appealed.


----------



## RazPaK

Did anyone notice how many runs Gul was giving them? Wtf? And they kept putting him on.


----------



## ameer219

RazPaK said:


> Did anyone notice how many runs Gul was giving them? Wtf? And they kept putting him on.



Yeah, but it was either Gul on, or Malik? Which one would you prefer....?


----------



## RazPaK

ameer219 said:


> Yeah, but it was either Gul on, or Malik? Which one would you prefer....?



Both should not be on the T-20 squad. I think Gul is a goold player, but not for T-20. 

Malik needs to go home to Sania. His cricketing days are over.

Replace Malik with that Junaid Khan kid. That kid was shining, but they didn't put him on. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby Leone

Umar Akmal @

when there are less runs required & enough balls available who told him to waste a full over for a big short? when he is not able to make one...

seems this akmals are always disaster for Pakistan


----------



## RazPaK

^ Akmals are not a problem when the captain cannot make contact with the ball 80% of the time.


----------



## Safriz

miss...ball...Haq
not musbahulHaq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I also don't Like Afridi as captain. Some times he becomes very Rant. He slaps on player faces and even in media he talks worst.

Yes Afridi is brilliant player Deserve place in T20 and ODI. But i never like him as captain because he acts very rant.

Player should be sensible and should know what he is talking about and what to talk in media. Younis khan is brilliant person in this case.


----------



## Super Falcon

only thing we need to do bring star players in T 20 if one of those will click we will win beleive me T 20 world cup is coming we need to bring group of these people

Imran Nazir
Mohammad Hafeez
Asad Shafiq
Azhar Mahmood
Umar Akmal
Kamran Akmal
Shahid Afridi
Abdul Razzaque
Rana Naveed Ul Hassan
Umar Gul
Saeed Ajmal
Ahmed Shehzad
Mohammad Sami
Hammad Azam
Naseer Jamshed

Boy 10 out of them are good batters and hitters and they can bowl too no weak link i see if one player out of them play 5 overs for opposition it will be over with whatmore coming in 5 months time dav will make them an irresistible force in T 20 hope we bring deserving players in T 20 we need to go out guns blazing in T 20 with no fear of loosing than we will be hardened to beat and all of these players are in form


----------



## Super Falcon

with a whatmore and fielding coach is coming they will be good fielders and also many of them are good fielders

Imran nazir
Azhar mahmood
Shahid Afridi
Asad Shafiq
Umar gul
Rana naveed
umar akmal

and importntly we have 20 overs of bowlers who are best in T 20

Azhar 4 overs
Saeed Ajmal 4 overs
Afridi 4 overs
Umar gul 4 overs
rana naveed 4 overs
hafeez 4 overs
razzaque 4 overs

so we have great depth in bat and bowl


----------



## Baby Leone

Super Falcon said:


> only thing we need to do bring star players in T 20 if one of those will click we will win beleive me T 20 world cup is coming we need to bring group of these people
> 
> Imran Nazir
> Mohammad Hafeez
> Asad Shafiq
> Azhar Mahmood
> Umar Akmal
> Kamran Akmal
> Shahid Afridi
> Abdul Razzaque
> Rana Naveed Ul Hassan
> Umar Gul
> Saeed Ajmal
> Ahmed Shehzad
> Mohammad Sami
> Hammad Azam
> Naseer Jamshed
> 
> Boy 10 out of them are good batters and hitters and they can bowl too no weak link i see if one player out of them play 5 overs for opposition it will be over with whatmore coming in 5 months time dav will make them an irresistible force in T 20 hope we bring deserving players in T 20 we need to go out guns blazing in T 20 with no fear of loosing than we will be hardened to beat and all of these players are in form


 
where is Owaise Zia?

& please spare us from this akmals they just have talent without brains which is not good for team...it seems umar akmals has not learned a single thing from the matches he is played soo dumb this option as it will not work in future as well


----------



## SBD-3

I think we had a good breed of talent from last T-20 event in Pakistan (Owais zia is one), Omar Amin was another good one. In T-20 one doesn't need a batsman who could stay on wicket for 50 Overs. T-20 is the game for youngsters with good all round capabilities. We need around 4 Specialist batsmen, 4 all rounders and 3 specialist blowers.


----------



## Super Falcon

owais zia dont have mind dont have technique

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

owais zia cant hit the ball straight and cannot hit the cut shot and akmals are good in T 20 for me specially kamran if he drops one catch and score 50 is fine for me

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

sir hasnain plz read my squad you will have all good baters hitters and special bowlers and with experience and prooven too so stick with it


----------



## saiyan0321

umar akmal is a type of player who can play when the team not under pressure but need runs like in the fourth position with 2 wickets gone he can play well and make runs ...... awais zia as far as i saw was a good player of t20 i dont know why misbah didnt have afridi and akmal as opening or at 3rd he sent players that play cooly with the exception of zia


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Misbah k Naam ka Matlab Jante Ho?

M = *Muje*
I  = *Is sy bhe*
S = *Slow*
B = *Batting* 
A = *Aati* 
H = *Hai*


----------



## Super Falcon

misbah arabic ma tasbih ko bhi khata han bhai har chez ko negative mat dekho where were you when he won 3-0 against england one series loss dont make him bad player he is short of form and confidance


----------

